# Oct 19, 08 HoPtObErFeSt



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

:uh: whats up? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*THEY HAVING IT THIS YEAR ?? HAVEN'T HEARD ANYTHING........*


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

this is always a good show.


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Yes this picnic is still on....


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

We'll be there :thumbsup:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Irving Customz will be there 4 sure. I hope 2 see switch man Jr, 4u 2 envy, bad boys, primo from the big M , Low lows wit the single gate 64 & all others that r willing 2 hop & have a good time. Gilbert b ready caus ur gona have to give up that belt sir.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 3 2008, 12:01 AM~11766363
> *Irving Customz will be there 4 sure. I hope 2 see switch man Jr, 4u 2 envy, bad boys, primo from the big M , Low lows wit the single gate 64 & all others that r willing 2 hop & have a good time. Gilbert b ready  caus ur gona have to give up that belt sir.
> *


 :0


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 2 2008, 11:01 PM~11766363
> *Irving Customz will be there 4 sure. I hope 2 see switch man Jr, 4u 2 envy, bad boys, primo from the big M , Low lows wit the single gate 64 & all others that r willing 2 hop & have a good time. Gilbert b ready  caus ur gona have to give up that belt sir.
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

ill be there


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

show sounds like it might be better than last year and last year was crunk


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT THIS SHOULD BE THE BEST HOP THAT I'VE EVER SEEN !!!!!!! GO IRVING CUSTOMZ !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Oct 3 2008, 08:58 AM~11768461
> *ill be there
> *


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

ok hold up how we go do this shit?


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

What u mean how we gona do what sir


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

you talking about nosing up but its like 5 double pump cars we already know who ever wins keep going agains a car with fresh batts come on ceaser just bring the hopping stick and do all the cars to get the right inches first then we can play later you know what I'm saying........


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

All rite il bring a stick calm dwn sir i got this under control


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Oct 3 2008, 11:05 PM~11775391
> *you talking about nosing up but its like 5 double pump cars we already know who ever wins keep going agains a car with fresh batts  come on ceaser just bring the hopping stick and do all the cars to get the right inches first then we can play later you know what I'm saying........
> *


what kinda car you have?......


----------



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 2 2008, 11:01 PM~11766363
> *Irving Customz will be there 4 sure. I hope 2 see switch man Jr, 4u 2 envy, bad boys, primo from the big M , Low lows wit the single gate 64 & all others that r willing 2 hop & have a good time. Gilbert b ready  caus ur gona have to give up that belt sir.
> *


ok let me try to remember so..............
ic bring that empire mc rit?
what kinda car switchman jr. got?
4 u 2 envy is dat double cutless I know for sure
bad boys bringing uhh that org lac rit its the king so he gota bring that back rit I heard hes not bringing it.....
primo has a 2 door caprice is he a double still? and is he hopping?
and the 64 is that the white one?



anyone from out of town coming?


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

switchman jr got a cadillac.


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

I got a 81 fleetwood 2 door


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Its gona be a good hoptoberfest this year,should be plenty of hoppers doubles ,singles maybe even singles agaist doubles.I will say this i strongley beleave thier should be a single pump belt and a double pump belt they can be unifided if the single & double wana go head to head. good luck 2 all u hoppers that r comin,keep swingin em


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

I AGREE THERE SHOULD BE 2 BELTS ONE FOR SINGLE AND ONE FOR DOUBLE. MAYBE THE TWO CHAMPS FROM THOSE CLASSES WILL GO AGAIST EACH OTHER. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

all you fools arguing like girls....

*ALL OF YOU ARE CHIPPIN....AND COULDN'T HANG ONE ROUND OUTSIDE N. TEXAS AND YOU KNOW THIS. STRAIGHT JUNK YARD WARS OUT HERE.* 

THE ONLY HOPPERS I RESPECT OUT HERE WAS TOMB RAIDER WHEN IT WAS IN DALLAS L.R. AND THE MAJESTIX BLACK DUECE.


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

What you got ? and what you hittin' .


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 7 2008, 11:26 AM~11802240
> *What you got ? and what you hittin' .
> *


JUST A SPECTATOR.....BUT TIRED OF WATCHIN THESE BULLSHIT HOPS.


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

What would you like to see ???? how many inches to is not chippin ????


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 7 2008, 11:35 AM~11802329
> *What would you like to see ???? how many inches to is not chippin ????
> *


IF IT AIN'T ON THE BUMPER IT AIN'T SHIT TO ME.....JUST MY OPINION


----------



## RadicalCutlasz (Aug 6, 2006)

Hopefully with all this smack going around! Hoptoberfest will turn out bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RagtoRiches_@Oct 7 2008, 11:44 AM~11802407
> *Hopefully with all this smack going around! Hoptoberfest will turn out bad ass  :biggrin:
> *


*YEAH INSTED OF 4 OR 5 CHIPPERS IT WILL BE LIKE 10 OR 11 CHIPPERS*


----------



## RadicalCutlasz (Aug 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 7 2008, 11:46 AM~11802428
> *YEAH INSTED OF 4 OR 5 CHIPPERS IT WILL BE LIKE 10  OR 11 CHIPPERS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RagtoRiches_@Oct 7 2008, 11:48 AM~11802441
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


waz going on man?


----------



## RadicalCutlasz (Aug 6, 2006)

nothing much bro!


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 7 2008, 08:46 AM~11800868
> *all you fools arguing like girls....
> 
> ALL OF YOU ARE CHIPPIN....AND COULDN'T HANG ONE ROUND OUTSIDE N. TEXAS AND YOU KNOW THIS. STRAIGHT JUNK YARD WARS OUT HERE.
> ...


huh that cutless dat use to go against that black duece was on the bumper
mr bounce was on the bumper
for u to envy on the bumper
the purple regal was on the bumper
the blue and white regal single pump was on the bumper 
why are you saying they arguing like girls looks like you want to fit in but you don't have a car
how about you show them how to do it instead of running your mouth too.....


----------



## dacasti (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 7 2008, 08:46 AM~11800868
> *all you fools arguing like girls....
> 
> 
> *


Thats not arguing Go to the austin show topic. that arguing. your just sensitive


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Oct 7 2008, 02:25 PM~11803833
> *huh that cutless dat use to go against that black duece was on the bumper
> mr bounce was on the bumper
> for u to envy on the bumper
> ...


-MR BOUNCE IS LOCKED UP AND THAT LINC IS FUCKED DOWN IN PASADENA
-I GAVE PROPS TO KANDYREGAL...IN ANOTHER TOPIC
-FOR U II ENVY CUTLASS NEEDS ABOUT 10 LICKS TO HIT BUMPER WITH A 6 FOOT LOCK UP.
-AND THERE ARE COUNTLESS MORE THAT WILL NEVER HIT THE BUMPER ROUND HERE.

MUCH LOVE TO THE BIG "I" BUT BEING CALLED SWITCHMAN JR. MEANS YOU GOT BIG SHOES TO FILL.....AND I DIDN'T SEE YOUR NAME ON YOUR BUMPERCHECKIN LIST.....NONE THE LESS KEEP IT MOVIN.

AND YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN N.TEXAS CAN'T COMPETE ANY WHERE ELSE. W. TEXAS, CA, AZ, AND THE MID WEST.....ALL THESE SHOPS OUT HERE AND NOTHING. ****** HAD A CASH PRIZE HOP AND ONLY BAD BOYS SHOWED UP. EASY MONEY......AND NO BUMPER CHECK......EVEN PRIMO DIDN'T HOP AND IT WAS HIS EVENT. 



> _Originally posted by dacasti_@Oct 7 2008, 03:06 PM~11804224
> *Thats not arguing Go to the austin show topic. that arguing. your just sensitive
> *


YEAH THEY ARE WORSE.....


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

what u need to do is pull something up or ''just shut da fuck up'' like Pimp C say and that's real talk my *****


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Oct 7 2008, 08:41 PM~11807486
> *what u need to do is pull something up or ''just shut da fuck'' up like Pimp C say and that's real talk my *****
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Oct 7 2008, 08:41 PM~11807486
> *what u need to do is pull something up or ''just shut da fuck up''  like Pimp C say and that's real talk my *****
> *


I'LL THINK ABOUT IT......AND LET ALL YOU CHIPPERS ARGUE OVER WHO IS KING OF THE STREETS...KNOWING DAMN WELL THAT SHIT IS A JOKE ROUND HERE.


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

now that's out the way NEXT back to the subject


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 7 2008, 07:39 PM~11806755
> *-MR BOUNCE IS LOCKED UP AND THAT LINC IS FUCKED DOWN IN PASADENA
> -I GAVE PROPS TO KANDYREGAL...IN ANOTHER TOPIC
> -FOR U II ENVY CUTLASS NEEDS ABOUT 10 LICKS TO HIT BUMPER WITH A 6 FOOT LOCK UP.
> ...


i know u aint talking bout my ***** switchman jr.that fool will bust your ass any day.like kandy regal said"pull up or shut up"


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

What the fuck, now we have spectators talkin shit.Well real tock my ***** if u think hoppin out hear is a joke then its problably time 4 u 2 start building a hopper so u can show everone what hopping is all about.The reality is when u try 2 build this hopper the only joke out there will b u.Stick 2 what ur good at "bein a spectator".The sad thing is ur nt even a chipper ur a spectator talkin shit.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 7 2008, 08:46 AM~11800868
> *all you fools arguing like girls....
> 
> TOMB RAIDER</span> WHEN IT WAS IN DALLAS L.R. AND THE MAJESTIX BLACK DUECE.
> *



HA, I LIKE THIS GUY HE LIKED MY CAR. DONT WORRY TOMBRAIDER PART 2 IS IN THE WORKS. UH OH DID I SAY TO MUCH. SO ALL U CHIPPERS BETTER STEP UP YO GAME. LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

wuz up sal


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA+Oct 7 2008, 01:46 PM~11802428-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats My ****** Mr. A's Cutt-dog.... 

*
All Power - No Weight* 

http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/4922/82906001si7.jpg


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Oct 8 2008, 05:43 AM~11809917
> *wuz up sal
> *



WUT UP SWITCH MAN JR, WHEN U COMIN TO THE SHOP. I AINT SEEN U IN A WHILE HOMIE. I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE CADDY. U BRINGIN IT TO THE HOPTOBERFEST OR WHAT.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 8 2008, 06:20 AM~11809751
> *TOMBRAIDER PART 2  *



:0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 8 2008, 06:14 AM~11810047
> *:0
> *



:0 :0 :0 IS RIGHT


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 8 2008, 12:54 AM~11809484
> *What the fuck, now we have spectators talkin shit.Well real tock my ***** if u think hoppin out hear is a joke then its problably time 4 u 2 start building a hopper so u can show everone what hopping is all about.The reality is when u try 2 build this hopper the only joke out there will b u.Stick 2 what ur good at "bein a spectator".The sad thing is ur nt even a chipper ur a spectator talkin shit.
> *



:werd:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 8 2008, 08:19 AM~11810073
> *:0  :0  :0 IS RIGHT
> *



may I ask what year and model ? 63 Imp. I hope....


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

yea I'm driving it there too :0 but I'm still waiting on my side moldings :angry: :angry: I hope he don't think he's going to have me moldless :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Oct 8 2008, 06:46 AM~11810183
> *yea I'm driving  it there too :0 but I'm still waiting on my side moldings  :angry:  :angry:  I hope he don't think he's going to have me moldless  :biggrin:
> *



NO SIR DONT SHOW UP LIKE THAT.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 8 2008, 06:23 AM~11810088
> *may I ask what year and model ?  63 Imp. I hope....
> *



WELL NOW THATS TO MUCH INFO. :biggrin:


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

I have another set I will use :biggrin:


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 8 2008, 12:54 AM~11809484
> *What the fuck, now we have spectators talkin shit.Well real tock my ***** if u think hoppin out hear is a joke then its problably time 4 u 2 start building a hopper so u can show everone what hopping is all about.The reality is when u try 2 build this hopper the only joke out there will b u.Stick 2 what ur good at "bein a spectator".The sad thing is ur nt even a chipper ur a spectator talkin shit.
> *


THAT'S RIGHT I'M A SPECTATOR TALKING SHIT. ****** GONNA BE GETTIN BOOED NEXT TIME OUT.....YOU FOOLS JUST DON'T GET IT WE LIKE SEEIN A GOOD HOP...AS FAR AS BUILDING MY OWN.....MAYBE ONE DAY, YOU'LL SEE.



> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 8 2008, 04:20 AM~11809751
> *HA, I LIKE THIS GUY HE LIKED MY CAR. DONT WORRY TOMBRAIDER PART 2 IS IN THE WORKS. UH OH DID I SAY TO MUCH. SO ALL U CHIPPERS BETTER STEP UP YO GAME. LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Oct 7 2008, 10:19 PM~11808535
> *i know u aint talking bout my ***** switchman jr.that fool will bust your ass any day.like kandy regal said"pull up or shut up"
> *


OK


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 8 2008, 08:49 AM~11810202
> *WELL NOW THATS TO MUCH INFO.  :biggrin:
> *


 Pinche Vato......... :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 8 2008, 07:17 AM~11810356
> *Pinche Vato.........  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *



HEY GUEY, NO ME GRTIES :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 8 2008, 09:20 AM~11810373
> *HEY GUEY, NO ME GRTIES  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: cant wait to see it homie..... I expect nouthing less then what TOMB RAIDER was......


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

TOMBRAIDER WHEN SHE WAS MINE.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 8 2008, 07:26 AM~11810406
> *:biggrin:    cant wait to see it homie.....  I expect nouthing less then what TOMB RAIDER was......
> *



IM GONNA TRY AND MAKE HER NICE, BUT SHE WILL BANG THE BUMPER. PROMISE U THAT .


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Oct 7 2008, 02:25 PM~11803833
> *huh that cutless dat use to go against that black duece was on the bumper
> mr bounce was on the bumper
> for u to envy on the bumper
> ...


 WORD ON THE STRIP IS THAT LINC. RITE THIR HAD A VOLKSWAGON IN THE TRUNK BEFORE IT LEFT DFW


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 8 2008, 07:31 AM~11810436
> * WORD ON THE STRIP IS THAT LINC. RITE THIR HAD A VOLKSWAGON IN THE TRUNK BEFORE IT LEFT DFW
> *



WELL IF IT HAD A VOLSWAGEN WHEN IT LEFT DALLAS THEN IT HAS A 1 TON F350 IN IT NOW.


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 8 2008, 07:31 AM~11810436
> * WORD ON THE STRIP IS THAT LINC. RITE THIR HAD A VOLKSWAGON IN THE TRUNK BEFORE IT LEFT DFW
> *




TO TELL TO TRUTH ALOT OF RIDZ ON THAT THERE LIST ARE SAID TO HAVE WEIGHT .


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*HERE WE GO AGAIN. *


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 8 2008, 07:34 AM~11810464
> *HERE WE GO AGAIN.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 8 2008, 07:34 AM~11810461
> *TO TELL TO TRUTH ALOT OF RIDZ ON THAT THERE LIST ARE SAID TO HAVE WEIGHT .
> *



WELL WHEN I BUILT THE TOMBRAIDER I PUT NO WEIGHT IN IT. IT WORKED ON PURE POWER. SO U CAN SCRATCH THAT NAME OFF THE LIST. I LET ANYONE CHECK MY TRUNK AND FRAME COUNTLESS TIMES.


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 8 2008, 07:33 AM~11810454
> *WELL IF IT HAD A VOLSWAGEN WHEN IT LEFT DALLAS THEN IT HAS A 1 TON F350 IN IT NOW.
> *




GOD DAMM SPEAK ON IT -- 

GUESS THEY TOOK THE VW'S MOTOR PUT IT IN THE FRONT AND STUCK THE
F350 IN THE BACK.....


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*COME ON DAMMIT LETS GET THE SHIT TALKIN STARTED. IM READY* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

ALL THEM CHIPPERS + WIEGHT = NEED MORE WIEGHT


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA+Oct 8 2008, 07:37 AM~11810475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 8 2008, 07:38 AM~11810488
> *GOD DAMM SPEAK ON IT  --
> 
> GUESS THEY TOOK THE VW'S MOTOR PUT IT IN THE FRONT AND STUCK THE
> ...



I HAVE NEVER SEEN THE REAREND OF A HOPPER BANG THE CONCRETE LIKE THAT DOES.


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 8 2008, 07:38 AM~11810488
> *GOD DAMM SPEAK ON IT  --
> 
> GUESS THEY TOOK THE VW'S MOTOR PUT IT IN THE FRONT AND STUCK THE
> ...


THEY WOULD OPEN THE TRUNK BEFORE THEY WOULD POP THE HOOD!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 8 2008, 07:39 AM~11810495
> *ALL THEM CHIPPERS + WIEGHT = NEED MORE WIEGHT
> *



*OH SHIT WHAT YALL CHIPPERS GOT TO SAY BOUT THAT. *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 8 2008, 07:39 AM~11810495
> *ALL THEM CHIPPERS + WIEGHT = NEED MORE WIEGHT
> *



FUCK IT, PUT A FAT CHICK IN THE BACK SEAT


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

:werd: 

*I DON'T THINK DFW/TX IS READY FOR "PART 2"*

:biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WHAT UP SWEET*LIL*V, LUV U BABY.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Oct 8 2008, 07:43 AM~11810537
> *:werd:
> 
> HA HA HA U GOT THAT RIGHT*


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 8 2008, 07:39 AM~11810495
> *ALL THEM CHIPPERS + WIEGHT = NEED MORE WIEGHT
> *



SEEMS TO BE THE DFW'S RECIPE FOR HOPPER, WHERE THEY ALL GO ?

WHERE THE 3 LICK HITTERS AT ? WHERE THE ***** MAKEING MARKS ON THE CONCRETA !


FROM THE LOOKS OF IT YA GOING TO HAVE A REAL GOOD *CHIP-TOBER-FEST*


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 8 2008, 07:42 AM~11810525
> *OH SHIT WHAT YALL CHIPPERS GOT TO SAY BOUT THAT.
> *


THAT IM A SPECTATOR AND I NEED TO SHUT THE FUCK UP.....

WATCHIN THESE HOPS OUT HERE IS LIKE WATCHING THE SPECIAL OLYMPICS YOU KNOW SOMEWHERE ELSE SOMEONE IS DOING IT BETTER


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 8 2008, 07:45 AM~11810556
> *SEEMS TO BE THE DFW'S RECIPE FOR HOPPER,  WHERE THEY ALL GO ?
> 
> WHERE THE 3 LICK HITTERS AT ?    WHERE THE ***** MAKEING MARKS ON THE CONCRETA !
> ...



HA, HE SAID CHIPTOBERFEST. :biggrin:


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 8 2008, 07:46 AM~11810568
> *HA, HE SAID CHIPTOBERFEST.  :biggrin:
> *


OR EVEN HOP-TOBER-LESS


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 8 2008, 08:43 AM~11810541
> *WHAT UP SWEET*LIL*V, LUV U BABY.
> *


*LUV U MORE*

*CAN'T WAIT FOR THE REAL HOPPER 2 BE READY....
AS U ALREADY KNOW THAT IS MY FAVORITE PART
OF A CARSHOW/PICNIC*


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Oct 8 2008, 07:42 AM~11810525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I THINK SOME OF THEM DO COMPETE IN THE SPCIAL OLYMPICS !


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

HOLD ON NOW HOMIES, YOU GUYS CANT KNOCK THESE GUYS FOR WHAT THEY ARE TRYING TO DO. I KNOW ALL THE CARS THAT ARE COMIN FROM IRVING CUSTOMZ ARE SMASHIN BUMPER. AS FAR AS THE REST OF THEM I DONT WORRY ABOUT THEM. BUT EVERYONE STARTS SOMEWHERE AND IT WILL GET BETTER FOR ALL THE GUYS WHO ARE DISAPOINTED IN THE CARS THAT ARE OUT NOW.


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Oct 8 2008, 07:48 AM~11810585
> *LUV U MORE
> 
> CAN'T WAIT FOR THE REAL HOPPER 2 BE READY....
> ...



:uh: YALL NEED TO TAKE THAT HUG & KISSES STUFF TO THE PM'S ! ! ! !

WE GOT ****** GETTING THEY BOOTYS HURT OVER HERE !


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 8 2008, 07:50 AM~11810603
> *HOLD ON NOW HOMIES, YOU GUYS CANT KNOCK THESE GUYS FOR WHAT THEY ARE TRYING TO DO. I KNOW ALL THE CARS THAT ARE COMIN FROM IRVING CUSTOMZ ARE SMASHIN BUMPER. AS FAR AS THE REST OF THEM I DONT WORRY ABOUT THEM. BUT EVERYONE STARTS SOMEWHERE AND IT WILL GET BETTER FOR ALL THE GUYS WHO ARE DISAPOINTED IN THE CARS THAT ARE OUT NOW.
> *


AYE CAPTAIN


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

I THINK WE SHOULD (WEIGHT) I MEAN WAIT TILL THE HOPTOBERFEST AND THEN WE WILL GET ON HERE AND TALK SHIT ABOUT WHAT CAR SUCKED ASS AND WHAT CAR DID GOOD AND WHAT CAR HAD WEIGHT ETC.............


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 8 2008, 07:52 AM~11810616
> *:uh:    YALL NEED TO TAKE THAT HUG & KISSES STUFF TO THE PM'S ! ! ! !
> 
> WE GOT ****** GETTING THEY BOOTYS HURT OVER HERE !
> *



HEY DONT READ IT IF U DONT LIKE ESE


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 8 2008, 07:52 AM~11810616
> * WE GOT ****** GETTING THEY BOOTYS HURT OVER HERE !
> *


THEY GONNA SEE THIS SHIT AND LOG OFF :cheesy:


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 8 2008, 07:50 AM~11810603
> *HOLD ON NOW HOMIES, YOU GUYS CANT KNOCK THESE GUYS FOR WHAT THEY ARE TRYING TO DO. I KNOW ALL THE CARS THAT ARE COMIN FROM IRVING CUSTOMZ ARE SMASHIN BUMPER. AS FAR AS THE REST OF THEM I DONT WORRY ABOUT THEM. BUT EVERYONE STARTS SOMEWHERE AND IT WILL GET BETTER FOR ALL THE GUYS WHO ARE DISAPOINTED IN THE CARS THAT ARE OUT NOW.
> *



:uh:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

I KNOW WE AT IRVING CUSTOMZ WILL BE BRINGING AT LEAST THREE HOPPERS. ONE I A DOUBLE HITTIN RIDICULOUS INCHES. I CANT EVEN SEE THAT HIGH. THE OTHER TWO WILL BE SINGLES HITTIN 60+ INCHES.


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 8 2008, 07:53 AM~11810631
> *I THINK WE SHOULD (WEIGHT) I MEAN WAIT TILL THE HOPTOBERFEST AND THEN WE WILL GET ON HERE AND TALK SHIT ABOUT WHAT CAR SUCKED ASS AND WHAT CAR DID GOOD AND WHAT CAR HAD WEIGHT ETC.............
> *


THAT IS GONNA SCARE THEM AWAY FROM HOPTOBERLESS THE WILL HAVE ALL THE EXCUSES.....BUT IT'S ALL GOOD I'LL BE THERE TO HECKLE THE CHIPPERS. AND REEL TOCK ON THE OUTCOME....NO ONE WILL BE SAFE.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 8 2008, 07:55 AM~11810642
> *:uh:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Oct 8 2008, 07:53 AM~11810631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

I'M OUT FA NOW


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 8 2008, 08:52 AM~11810616
> *:uh:    YALL NEED TO TAKE THAT HUG & KISSES STUFF TO THE PM'S ! ! ! !
> 
> WE GOT ****** GETTING THEY BOOTYS HURT OVER HERE !
> *


*"PERSONNAL MESSAGE" WAS DIRECTED TO HIM....UR SHIT TALKIN CAN CONTINUE....MOVE AROUND MY ******</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>*KEEP BUMPIN....THIS THREAD IS HILLARIOUS* :roflmao:


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Oct 8 2008, 08:01 AM~11810683
> *"PERSONNAL MESSAGE" WAS DIRECTED TO HIM....UR SHIT TALKIN CAN CONTINUE....MOVE AROUND MY *****</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>KEEP BUMPIN....THIS THREAD IS HILLARIOUS :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WUTUP KING61


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WUT U DOIN UP SO EARLY


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 8 2008, 08:04 AM~11810708
> *WUTUP KING61
> *




IS THAT, THAT ***** LALO ?


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA, PIMPnamedSLICKBACK, SHOELACES, I.C. Joker, KandyRegal, SWEET*LIL*V, King61!, ENGRAVER

:0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

OH SHIT I.C. JOKER IN THE HOUSE. NOW ALL WE NEED IS PAYASO AND ITS GONNA BE ON


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 8 2008, 08:05 AM~11810714
> *IS THAT, THAT ***** LALO ?
> *



NO SIR


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 8 2008, 10:04 AM~11810708
> *WUTUP KING61
> *


whats up wit it homie


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Oct 8 2008, 08:06 AM~11810717-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HUMMMMMMM ........... :|


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 8 2008, 08:08 AM~11810733
> *whats up wit it homie
> *


 SHIT JUST CHILLIN HERE AT THE HOUSE PLAYIN ON LAYITLOW.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 8 2008, 10:05 AM~11810714
> *IS THAT, THAT ***** LALO ?
> *


 :nono: , this tha ***** lala wants 2 be


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 8 2008, 08:09 AM~11810740
> *SHIT JUST CHILLIN HERE AT THE HOUSE PLAYIN ON LAYITLOW.
> *



PLAYTIME'S OVER-----------------------


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 8 2008, 08:09 AM~11810744
> *:nono: , this tha ***** lala wants 2 be
> *


 :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 8 2008, 08:09 AM~11810746
> *PLAYTIME'S OVER-----------------------
> *



PLAY TIME IS NEVER OVER ESE. :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

i dont kno what im doing up so early, my chic made some burgers lastnite and probly put somethin in ther so i'd go 2 sleep, i hate being up in the morning


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 8 2008, 08:10 AM~11810750
> *:0
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 8 2008, 08:11 AM~11810759
> *i dont kno what im doing up so early, my chic made some burgers lastnite and probly put somethin in ther so i'd go 2 sleep, i hate being up in the morning
> *



WELL BUENOS DIAS ANYWAYS SIR.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 8 2008, 10:10 AM~11810750
> *:0
> *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 8 2008, 08:09 AM~11810744
> *:nono: , this tha ***** lala wants 2 be
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

WELL ONE THINGS FOR SURE HOPTOBERFEST OR WHATEVER YOU WANNA CALL IT IS GONNA BE GOOD IF NOT FOR THE HOP.. IT WILL BEE FOR ALL THE SHIT TALKING I HADNT WATCHED TV IN DAYS WITH ALL THE THREADS ON HERE HAVING ALL THIS SHIT TALKING GOING ON :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: King61!, SWEET*LIL*V, Girly_Lowrider, KandyRegal, VENOM65, D-LowlilmamA, REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA, SHOELACES, I.C. Joker

morning ladys


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

HERE U GUYS GO. A LIL FLASHBACK http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikuQ3N1Oax4


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Oct 8 2008, 09:14 AM~11810780
> *WELL ONE THINGS FOR SURE HOPTOBERFEST OR WHATEVER YOU WANNA CALL IT IS GONNA BE GOOD IF NOT FOR THE HOP.. IT WILL BEE FOR ALL THE SHIT TALKING I HADNT WATCHED TV IN DAYS WITH ALL THE THREADS ON HERE HAVING ALL THIS SHIT TALKING GOING ON :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YUP SAME FOR VENOM.....IM WITNESS 2 IT EVERY NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Oct 8 2008, 08:14 AM~11810780
> *WELL ONE THINGS FOR SURE HOPTOBERFEST OR WHATEVER YOU WANNA CALL IT IS GONNA BE GOOD IF NOT FOR THE HOP.. IT WILL BEE FOR ALL THE SHIT TALKING I HADNT WATCHED TV IN DAYS WITH ALL THE THREADS ON HERE HAVING ALL THIS SHIT TALKING GOING ON :biggrin:
> *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Oct 8 2008, 08:14 AM~11810780
> *WELL ONE THINGS FOR SURE HOPTOBERFEST OR WHATEVER YOU WANNA CALL IT IS GONNA BE GOOD IF NOT FOR THE HOP.. IT WILL BEE FOR ALL THE SHIT TALKING I HADNT WATCHED TV IN DAYS WITH ALL THE THREADS ON HERE HAVING ALL THIS SHIT TALKING GOING ON :biggrin:
> *



A MI ME GUSTA ACER EL CHIT TOK. :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 8 2008, 09:16 AM~11810792
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: King61!, SWEET*LIL*V, Girly_Lowrider, KandyRegal, VENOM65, D-LowlilmamA, REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA, SHOELACES, I.C. Joker
> 
> ...


GOOD MORNING SIR


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 8 2008, 09:17 AM~11810812
> *A MI ME GUSTA ACER EL CHIT TOK.  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S FOR SURE......


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1+Oct 3 2008, 01:01 AM~11766363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: ***** b tripn, sir


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Oct 8 2008, 09:16 AM~11810800
> *:biggrin: YUP SAME FOR VENOM.....IM WITNESS 2 IT EVERY NIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


I can only imagine SAL PROBABLY BEEN WATCHING THIS AND GETTING LOUD LIKE HE DOES WATCHING THE COWBOYS :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 8 2008, 08:16 AM~11810792
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: King61!, SWEET*LIL*V, Girly_Lowrider, KandyRegal, VENOM65, D-LowlilmamA, REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA, SHOELACES, I.C. Joker
> 
> ...



Good Morning


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 8 2008, 09:17 AM~11810812
> *A MI ME GUSTA ACER EL CHIT TOK.  :biggrin:
> *


TRANSLATION FOR THE WHITE PEOPLE.. OH CANT FORGET FOR THE BROTHAS IN HERE TOO


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

so since im up early, i need some breakfast, what did y'all have this morning


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 8 2008, 08:22 AM~11810856
> *so since im up early, i need some breakfast, what did y'all have this morning
> *



I HAVENT ATE A DAMN THING. WHERE U TAKIN ME KING61.


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Oct 8 2008, 08:22 AM~11810853
> *TRANSLATION FOR THE WHITE PEOPLE.. OH CANT FORGET FOR THE BROTHAS IN HERE TOO
> *


Lil Mike said where you been hiding at......


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

y'all didnt eat nothin or what, it aint like im bout 2 come over :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Oct 8 2008, 08:22 AM~11810853
> *TRANSLATION FOR THE WHITE PEOPLE.. OH CANT FORGET FOR THE BROTHAS IN HERE TOO
> *




I LIKE TO TALK SHIT= A MI ME GUSTA ACER EL CHIT TOK :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 8 2008, 10:24 AM~11810865
> *I HAVENT ATE A DAMN THING. WHERE U TAKIN ME KING61.
> *


shit Hooters</span> 2nite :biggrin:


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 8 2008, 08:13 AM~11810773
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NIC TO MEET YOU TOO....... 


MY NAME IS " A PIMP NAMED SLICK BACK "


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 8 2008, 08:25 AM~11810875
> *y'all didnt eat nothin or what, it aint like im bout 2 come over  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



COME ON HOMIE JUST JUMP IN THE HELICOPTER YOU'LL BE HERE IN NO TIME. U DONT EVEN HAVE TO STOP I'LL BE WAITING ON THE HOUSE. JUST DROP THE LADDER.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 8 2008, 08:26 AM~11810883
> *shit Hooters</span> 2nite  :biggrin:
> *



WHAT TIME


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Oct 8 2008, 09:20 AM~11810838
> *I can only imagine SAL PROBABLY BEEN WATCHING THIS AND GETTING LOUD LIKE HE DOES WATCHING THE COWBOYS  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO....HELL YEAH....U ALREADY KNOW!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 8 2008, 08:16 AM~11810799
> *HERE U GUYS GO. A LIL FLASHBACK http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikuQ3N1Oax4
> *



:0 ARE THEM 5:20'S ? 13'S ? :0 

DAM WHAT WAS THAT 3 LICK'S !

DAM THAT BEATS LOOKING AT SOME OF THESE RIDE CHIP FOR 5 MIN'S 
BFORE THEY BITCH ABOUT WHO CHIPED TH EHIGHEST !


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 8 2008, 10:28 AM~11810894
> *COME ON HOMIE JUST JUMP IN THE HELICOPTER YOU'LL BE HERE IN NO TIME. U DONT EVEN HAVE TO STOP I'LL BE WAITING ON THE HOUSE. JUST DROP THE LADDER.
> *


reminded me of this


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 8 2008, 10:29 AM~11810904
> *WHAT TIME
> *


around 730, they gonna block off the front lot for us, but thats down here


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 8 2008, 08:29 AM~11810907
> *:0  ARE THEM 5:20'S ?  13'S ?  :0
> 
> DAM WHAT WAS THAT 3 LICK'S !
> ...



YES SIR 5:20S AND 13'S. I THINK IT TOOK FOUR OR FIVE LICKS.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 8 2008, 08:30 AM~11810913
> *reminded me of this
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WHO DAT ***** NO RAB$ IS


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 8 2008, 09:26 AM~11810880
> *I LIKE TO TALK SHIT= A MI ME GUSTA ACER EL CHIT TOK  :biggrin:
> *


thank you sir and that is very true :biggrin:


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Oct 8 2008, 09:25 AM~11810869
> *Lil Mike said where you been hiding at......
> *


I been on the moon :biggrin: no gravity means more inches


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 8 2008, 08:29 AM~11810907
> *:0  ARE THEM 5:20'S ?  13'S ?  :0
> 
> DAM WHAT WAS THAT 3 LICK'S !
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

i'll holla @ y'all later, im off 2 off topic wher the real fun is :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 8 2008, 10:31 AM~11810921
> *around 730, they gonna block off the front lot for us, but thats down here
> *


anybody wanna come down


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Oct 8 2008, 08:37 AM~11810957
> *I been on the moon  :biggrin:  no gravity means more inches
> *




HES NOT LYING I WENT TO VISIT HIM ON THE MOON. ITS A LONG ASS FLIGHT. HE WAS LIKE A FOREIGHN EXCHANGE ALIEN OR SOME SHIT LIKE THAT. THEY DIDNT LIKE ME UP THERE THEY SAID I WAS A *******. LOL


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: *REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA, ZEUS DA GOD, 9-lives, VENOM65, King61!, KandyRegal, Switch Man Jr., I.C. Joker*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 8 2008, 08:44 AM~11811000
> *anybody wanna come down
> *



I DO


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP PUTOS, YALL READY FOR THE HOPTOBERFEST.


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 8 2008, 09:44 AM~11811002
> *HES NOT LYING I WENT TO VISIT HIM ON THE MOON. ITS A LONG ASS FLIGHT. HE WAS LIKE A FOREIGHN EXCHANGE ALIEN OR SOME SHIT LIKE THAT. THEY DIDNT LIKE ME UP THERE THEY SAID I WAS A *******. LOL
> *


HA HA :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Sounds like its gonna be a competitive day..... :roflmao: 




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

GET OUT OF HERE PEOPLES CHOICE. UR SUPPOSED TO BE DELIVERING VIDEO OF THE CAT BURGLAR. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WUT UP B, U BRINGING A CAR TO THE HOPTOBERFEST.


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

looks like alot of fun


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Oct 3 2008, 09:01 AM~11767768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its going down on nov 16 2008!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 8 2008, 09:09 AM~11811172
> *its going down on nov 16 2008!!!!!!!    :biggrin:
> *



SHUT THE FUCK UP AND GET TO WORK !


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

WOW


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 8 2008, 09:17 AM~11811233
> *WOW
> *



SORRY FOR THAT INTERRUPTION GUY'S......

SOMETIMES YOU JUST GOT TO KEEP YOUR PIMP HAND STRONG.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

y'all wanna see some funny ass shit :biggrin:


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 8 2008, 09:20 AM~11811267
> *y'all wanna see some funny ass shit  :biggrin:
> *



SURE !


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 8 2008, 10:09 AM~11811172
> *its going down on nov 16 2008!!!!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


CORRECTION......FOR THE RECORD!

MAGNIFICOS SHOW IN H-TOWN WAS MOVED TO NOVEMBER 23RD :uh:


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Oct 8 2008, 09:23 AM~11811288
> *CORRECTION......FOR THE RECORD!
> 
> MAGNIFICOS SHOW IN H-TOWN WAS MOVED TO NOVEMBER 23RD  :uh:
> *



DONT MIND HER ...................


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

found this when i was in off topic, dont hav shit 2 do with hoppin but funny as shit


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Who's bringing anything from Funky Town to hop?


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 8 2008, 10:25 AM~11811307
> *found this when i was in off topic, dont hav shit 2 do with hoppin but funny as shit
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 8 2008, 10:33 AM~11811383
> *Who's bringing anything from Funky Town to hop?
> *


THERE AREN'T ANY HOPPERS IN FUNKY-TOWN!


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pympsta2g2+Oct 4 2008, 10:22 AM~11776916-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Oct 8 2008, 09:36 AM~11811410
> *THERE AREN'T ANY HOPPERS IN FUNKY-TOWN!
> *


x2


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

*4 u 2 envy* 



> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Oct 8 2008, 11:36 AM~11811410
> *THERE AREN'T ANY HOPPERS IN FUNKY-TOWN!
> *


then where is he from


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 8 2008, 02:20 PM~11812928
> *4 u 2 envy
> then where is he from
> *



Mabe they put him under Irving Custom


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 8 2008, 12:20 PM~11812928
> *4 u 2 envy
> then where is he from
> *


WHERE IS THE MAJESTICS HOPPER?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 8 2008, 02:22 PM~11812963
> *Mabe they put him under Irving Custom
> *


 :0 
so if get one made in cali then its a cali car....


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 8 2008, 02:24 PM~11812979
> *WHERE IS THE MAJESTICS HOPPER?
> *


*WEST COAST*


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

*OFFICIAL MEASURING STICK FOR HOPTOBERLESS*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 8 2008, 01:20 PM~11812928
> *4 u 2 envy
> then where is he from
> *


U KNOW...U MAY BE RIGHT...I BELIEVE HE IS FROM FUNKY-TOWN
:thumbsup: GOOD JOB TEAL62 

NOW THAT'S A NICE HOPPER DOIN THE DAMN THANG!!!
I SEEN IT @ "IRMA" I MEAN IRVING CUSTOMS....LOL! JK CESAR :tongue:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 8 2008, 02:25 PM~11812987
> *:0
> so if get one made in cali then its a cali car....
> *


guess so ........... I know if someone broght a car down from Cali. it wouldnt be a DFW car........


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 8 2008, 12:27 PM~11813007
> *WEST COAST
> *


PRIMO TOOK HIS CAR TO L.A.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 8 2008, 02:28 PM~11813034
> *PRIMO TOOK HIS CAR TO L.A.
> *


NOW U SAID MAJESTICS HOPPER I DIDNT SAY" PRIMO"


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA+Oct 8 2008, 12:24 PM~11812979-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WOULD BE THE ONLY WAY YOU WOULD GET TO SEE A REAL HOPPER


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 8 2008, 12:31 PM~11813062
> *NOW U SAID MAJESTICS HOPPER I DIDNT SAY" PRIMO"
> *


BECAUSE WE WAS TALKING ABOUT NO HOPPERS IN FUNNY TOWN


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 8 2008, 12:32 PM~11813075
> *
> THE CHIP STICK
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 8 2008, 12:35 PM~11813103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW WHAT A GREAT COMBACK.......WERE YOU BORN LIKE THAT OR DID YOU TAKE LESSONS


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 8 2008, 01:35 PM~11813103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO.....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 8 2008, 12:35 PM~11813103
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OH BOY ARE YOU GOING TO START POSTING ALL YOU FUNNY J-PEGS NOW ! ! !

YOUR SO COOL I'LL CALL YOU CULOO


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 8 2008, 12:44 PM~11813215
> *OH BOY ARE YOU GOING TO START POSTING ALL YOU FUNNY J-PEGS NOW ! ! !
> 
> YOUR SO COOL I'LL CALL YOU CULOO
> *


YOU MEAN HE'S GOT FUNNY ONES?


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 8 2008, 12:45 PM~11813227
> *YOU  MEAN HE'S GOT FUNNY ONES?
> *



IF I REMEMBER RIGHT - HE POSTED UP A PIC OF 2 GUY'S SHIRTLESS WHEN THE 
BIG M WAS GOING TO HAVE A CAR WASH... WHY HE EVEN HAD THAT SAVED ON HIS PC :dunno:


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 8 2008, 12:50 PM~11813274
> *IF I REMEMBER RIGHT - HE POSTED UP A PIC OF 2 GUY'S SHIRTLESS WHEN THE
> BIG M WAS GOING TO HAVE A CAR WASH... WHY HE EVEN HAD THAT SAVED ON HIS PC    :dunno:
> *


WTF....


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 8 2008, 12:51 PM~11813289
> *WTF....
> *



MABE IM WRONG


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:twak:


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 8 2008, 01:06 PM~11813461
> *:twak:
> *



:uh: WHATEVER PLAYER ..... 


SO HOWS THE 62 DOING ? 
I SEE YOU GOT THE 78 FROM THE LOPEZ BROTHERS..


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

62 STILL IN THE WORKS ..78 COMING OUT SOON


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

YOU GONNA SWING IT?


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 8 2008, 03:09 PM~11813493
> *62 STILL IN THE WORKS ..78 COMING OUT SOON
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Monte homie :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

yup your right there aint no chippers/ i mean hoppers in fort worth :biggrin: lol


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 8 2008, 02:22 PM~11813607
> *YOU GONNA SWING IT?
> *


DON'T WORRY ABOUT THE "M" WORRY ABOUT YOURSELF AND THAT REAL TALK


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 8 2008, 08:38 AM~11810491
> *COME ON DAMMIT LETS GET THE SHIT TALKIN STARTED. IM READY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



DAMM SAL....YOU GUYS ARE MAKING ME FEEL LIKE BUILDING A HOPPER MY SELF...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 8 2008, 12:22 PM~11812963
> *Mabe they put him under Irving Custom
> *



4 U 2 ENVY WAS BUILT AT IRVING CUSTOMZ. BUT IT IS A FUNKY TOWN CAR.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Oct 8 2008, 07:47 PM~11817273
> *DAMM SAL....YOU GUYS ARE MAKING ME FEEL LIKE  BUILDING A HOPPER MY SELF...
> *



FUCK IT SELL ALL THE SHOW CARS AND BUILD A HOPPER. ITS A LOT MORE FUN. BUT SELL THE SHOW CARS TO ME. :biggrin:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 8 2008, 10:26 PM~11818410
> *FUCK IT SELL ALL THE SHOW CARS AND BUILD A HOPPER. ITS A LOT MORE FUN. BUT SELL THE SHOW CARS TO ME.  :biggrin:
> *



TAKE IT OFF MY HANDS IM BUILDING SOMETHING NEW


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP MUTHFUCCAS ITS ANOTHER DAY AND IM SURE EVERYBODY IS READY FOR THE HOPTOBERFEST.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 8 2008, 09:25 AM~11811307
> *found this when i was in off topic, dont hav shit 2 do with hoppin but funny as shit
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 8 2008, 09:25 AM~11811307
> *found this when i was in off topic, dont hav shit 2 do with hoppin but funny as shit
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOT ALL THA BROTHAS WORRIED KING...........

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Wats sup homies, Hop It! Hop It! :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes sir i hope it is 1 of the best hoptoberfest yet. im glad to see normal people r back on this topic.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 9 2008, 12:56 PM~11823200
> *Yes sir i hope it is 1 of the best hoptoberfest yet. im glad to see normal people r back on this topic.
> *


WHO SAID WE WERE NORMAL WEY !?!?!?  :angry:  :0 :biggrin:  :uh:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

This is going to be my first year attending and im already ready to be there..... lol The hop contest sounds like its gonna be BIG.... cant wait.





-ZEUS DA GOD 
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 8 2008, 01:09 PM~11813493
> *62 STILL IN THE WORKS ..78 COMING OUT SOON
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !! *


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 8 2008, 01:09 PM~11813493
> *62 STILL IN THE WORKS ..78 COMING OUT SOON
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by theoso8+Oct 8 2008, 04:37 PM~11814239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thanks homies


----------



## $THOUSANAIR$ (Oct 10, 2008)

WUT TIME IS D HOP


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $THOUSANAIR$_@Oct 9 2008, 11:37 PM~11828646
> *WUT TIME IS D HOP
> *



whenever the dj says its time to hop. who knows what time that will be. normally at about three.


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

yea whenever the dj says its time . when we get there maybe around 3 maybe late night around 1 or 2 am ............. tell them sal ...........lol hahaha


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Sup Brian, whats crackin?


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

wut up switch man


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Switch mans car is lookin good i think hes ready 4 hoptoberfest yal better watch out hes comin


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 10 2008, 04:31 PM~11833354
> *Sup Brian, whats crackin?
> *


chillin good luck in vegas


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

GOOD TURN OUT LAST YR I KNOW THIS YR WILL B BETTER .........


MAN IM ALREADY MAD I CANT MAKE IT THIS YR BUT ALL U CATS HAVE A GOOD TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WESTSIDE C.C. WILL B THERE.........


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 12 2008, 01:21 AM~11841700
> *Switch mans car is lookin good i think hes ready 4 hoptoberfest yal better watch out hes comin
> *


 :yes:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

DAMN talkin sum major shit to each otha, I wanna go now to see who gets knocked out

I thought it was all love with this shit :biggrin:


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

it is this is just how they do it


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Oct 12 2008, 07:38 PM~11845791
> *it is this is just how they do it
> *


 :biggrin: haha....

I'll be making the 3 hr drive there for sho....the one time I dont plan on hopping tho, my lil 30" aint enough to even talk about


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

At the end of the day everyone just has a great time..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 8 2008, 08:10 AM~11810300
> *THAT'S RIGHT I'M A SPECTATOR TALKING SHIT. ****** GONNA BE GETTIN BOOED NEXT TIME OUT.....YOU FOOLS JUST DON'T GET IT WE LIKE SEEIN A GOOD HOP...AS FAR AS BUILDING MY OWN.....MAYBE ONE DAY, YOU'LL SEE.
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


Get a job build a car and stop hat'n.. At least these people who are building chipper as you call them are doing more then cheer leading, guess you'll be the one with pom-poms.. It's not always the product it's the spirt and the heart that sometime counts in lowriding...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 12 2008, 08:40 PM~11845812
> *:biggrin: haha....
> 
> I'll be making the 3 hr drive there for sho....the one time I dont plan on hopping tho, my lil 30" aint enough to even talk about
> *


Homie, hit'n 30 on the street's, my hat's off to you... 3 hour drive to come to join us at the ULA Hoptoberfest: priceless .. Be safe on your trip here homie and see you next Sun..


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 13 2008, 05:36 AM~11847751
> *Get a job build a car and stop hat'n.. At least these people who are building chipper as you call them are doing more then cheer leading, guess you'll be the one with pom-poms.. It's not always the product it's the spirt and the heart that sometime counts in lowriding...
> *




YEA WHAT HE SAID


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 13 2008, 05:36 AM~11847751
> *Get a job build a car and stop hat'n.. At least these people who are building chipper as you call them are doing more then cheer leading, guess you'll be the one with pom-poms.. It's not always the product it's the spirt and the heart that sometime counts in lowriding...
> *


thats always what counted


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 13 2008, 10:08 AM~11848220
> *thats always what counted
> *


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

Yea tell him


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 13 2008, 09:08 AM~11848220
> *thats always what counted
> *


I stand corrected - 'Always' It's the spirit that will keep lowriding going long after we've pass through the cruise spots of life...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 12 2008, 02:21 AM~11841700
> *Switch mans car is lookin good i think hes ready 4 hoptoberfest yal better watch out hes comin
> *



:0 and the camera is ready.. hopefully i dont get too drunk b4 the good shit happens


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2008, 12:18 PM~11849919
> *:0  and the camera is ready.. hopefully i dont get too drunk b4 the good shit happens
> *



WELL LETS HOPE NOT :biggrin:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

The old Lady Luck Cabaret is now the NEW
LA ZONA ROSA
Open 7 Day a Week
It's BYOB but they do sell beer and starting this Tuesday its LOWRIDER TUESDAYS !!
CALLING ALL CAR CLUBS IN THE ULA !!

*WEAR YOU CLUB SHIRTS AND GET IN FOR $5!!*

The Hottest Hip Hop, OLD SCHOOL, TEJANO, yes i said TEJANO !!
$12 BUCKETS OF BEER !!!
$12 BUCKETS OF BEER !!
HOST BY SYNBAD DA URBAN LATINO 
SHOWCASING SOME OF THE HOTTEST LATINAS IN THE METROPLEX !!
IF YOU SINGLE COME AND MINGLE !!
THiS TUESDAY ITS LA ZONA ROSA WITH SYNBAD !!
Add they Myspace page
http://www.myspace.com/lazonarosacabaret


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Oct 10 2008, 07:48 PM~11835285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN NO DOGS, THAT MEANS TONY CANT GO........LOL :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

All u out of towners hammer down get yals asses down here for the picnic, u dnt wanna mis this !!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 14 2008, 01:47 AM~11856122
> *All u out of towners hammer down get yals asses down here for the picnic, u dnt wanna mis this !!!
> *


Im commin....the chip king of da streets :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

5 DAYS AWAY!!!!!!!











[/quote]


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

*ORALE HOMIES !!!! DON'T FORGET THE FREAK FEST IS GOIN DOWN ON
HALLOWEEN NITE !!!!!!

DALLAS LOWRIDERS ARE HOSTING IT PERO THE LOWRIDERS OF THE
DFW ARE ALL INVITED !!!!! OCT. 31st IS THE NITE TO ACT LIKE A KID GROWN FOLKS STYLE !!!!! 

TABLES CAN BE DECORATED WITH YOUR OWN PLAKA,JUST GET 

WITH 9-LIVES OF THE DALLAS LOWRIDERS AND HE'LL SET IT UP !!!

IT AIN'T WHERE YA @ HOMIES,IT'S HOW YA ACT !!!!!! 

<img src=\'http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/sweet_lil_v/V2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 8 2008, 10:58 AM~11811588
> *x2
> *


FOR U2 ENVY CC. FUNKY TOWN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlPiXH1LvKY


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Oct 13 2008, 04:32 PM~11851317
> *DAMN NO DOGS, THAT MEANS TONY CANT GO........LOL :biggrin:
> *


This is one event they got to let dogs come!!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Oct 10 2008, 04:41 PM~11833780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THE FUNNY THING IS I THINK YOU GONNA SMASH ON EVERYONE HERE!*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 15 2008, 01:25 PM~11869861
> *THE FUNNY THING IS I THINK YOU GONNA SMASH ON EVERYONE HERE!
> *


*











i know you're somewhere in this pic.. which one are you? i bet ur the red head with the red cheeks huh? awwwwwwwwwww

:uh: :biggrin:*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting tomorrow - Thursday, October 16, 2008. Same place - The D BAR - 8pm
any questions, call me. Thanks................See you there.......*


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2008, 12:28 PM~11870286
> *i know you're somewhere in this pic.. which one are you? i bet ur the red head with the red cheeks huh? awwwwwwwwwww
> :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


*OH THAT WAS SO GOOD YOU WIN THE BIG PRIZE......*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*4 MORE DAYS & HAS IT REALLY BEEN 8 YEARS....HHMMMM????? OH WELL, WE'LL BE THERE ANYWAY! "KING OF THE STREETS"...WHO'S IT GONNA BE?????? *




> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 15 2008, 07:41 AM~11868035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Oct 15 2008, 06:00 PM~11872508
> *4 MORE DAYS & HAS IT REALLY BEEN 8 YEARS....HHMMMM????? OH WELL, WE'LL BE THERE ANYWAY!"KING OF THE STREETS"...WHO'S IT GONNA BE??????
> *


appearently that *REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA *guy cuz he's hittin 70 inches back bumper in his 94 ford escort with a piston pump  no potatoe chippin for him, he's too gangsta for that :0


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

TIEMPOS LOCOS C.C. will be in the place!!!! FO SHOW!!!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 15 2008, 11:25 AM~11869861
> *THE FUNNY THING IS I THINK YOU GONNA SMASH ON EVERYONE HERE!
> *


*


AT FIRST IT WAS FUNNY WHEN U WERE TALKING ALL THIS SHIT ABOUT CHIPPIN AND DALLAS AINT GOT SHIT. BUT TO BE HONEST I THINK UR JUST A FUCKIN HATER THAT DOESNT HAVE ANYTHING BETTER TO DO BUT TALK SHIT. DO U EVEN OWN A CAR, DO U EVEN KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT HOPPING OR DO U GET ALL YOUR INFO FROM TRUUCHA AND CALI SWANGIN VIDEOS. I THINK YOU NEED TO BUILD A CAR PULL IT UP, THEN EVERYONE WILL SEE WHATS YOUR REALLY ABOUT. IF NOT THEN SHUT THE FUCK UP.*


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

goodmorning :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wasssup fellas :wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Oct 14 2008, 08:51 PM~11863308
> *This is one event they got to let dogs come!!!!
> *


MAKE SURE YOU BRING YOU COLLAR SO WE CAN TIE YOU TO A TREE........... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 15 2008, 01:25 PM~11869861
> *EVEN CHIPPIN ON THA FLYER!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> *




:angry: Say *****, Thats my homeboys car ! 

Hit St8 bumper, and if Im right took King of the Streets from the Black 62.


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Good Morning..... All Haters and Players..... Cant wait for Sunday....






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Oct 15 2008, 04:06 PM~11872604-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 15 2008, 11:25 AM~11869861
> *OUTTATOWNERS......JUST NEED TO BRING DIP...THEY OVERSTOCKED ON CHIPS DOWN HERE!
> *


*I AIN'T HATIN.....IT'S MOTIVATIN....*
:uh:
[/b][/quote]


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 16 2008, 08:35 AM~11879975
> *:werd:
> *



ANOTHER TACTOR TIRE ROLLING MOTHER F'ER


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 16 2008, 08:30 AM~11879946
> *SO WHAT CHIPPER YOU HOPPING ?
> 
> I SEE YOU LIKE THEM BIG WHITE WALL'S LIKE THAT CADDY ON TRACTOR TIRES THAT STILL CANT GET ON THE BUMPER !
> *


*YEAH THAT CAPTAIN ROLLING THAT BULLSHIT LINC ON THEM FAT WHITES AND HAS THE NERVE TO TRY AND CLOWN. GO GET YA SISTERS SHARPIE AND TRIM THEM WHITE WALLS.*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 16 2008, 08:44 AM~11880049
> *YEAH THAT CAPTAIN ROLLING THAT BULLSHIT LINC ON THEM FAT WHITES AND HAS THE NERVE TO TRY AND CLOWN. GO GET YA SISTERS SHARPIE AND TRIM THEM WHITE WALLS.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 16 2008, 08:47 AM~11880076
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*AND LOOK AT THIS FOOLS CAR......
<img src=\'http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h2/miggy254/100_1650.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
MONSTER TRUCK BALLOON TIRES. 14S AT THAT.....

LAME ASS FENDER TRIM AND DIAMOND KO......GROUNDS FOR DISMISSAL

DID YOU BUY ALL OF THOSE TROPHIES OR ARE SOME FROM WHEN YOU WAS A KID.....SOCCER, BOY SCOUTS, PIE EATIN CONTESTS?

WHAT THE FUCK IS ON THE TOP OF YOUR GRILL? YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING?

IS THAT SHIT EVEN CUT?*


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 16 2008, 10:54 AM~11881397
> *
> I DON'T KNOW HOMIE !!! IT LOOKS GOOD TO ME !!!! :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> ...


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 16 2008, 12:33 PM~11882325
> *
> I DON'T KNOW HOMIE !!! IT LOOKS GOOD TO ME !!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0
> REAR BUMPER,NICE WRAPPIN LEG FRAMES,GREAT FOG LIGHTS !!!!!!
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Oct 16 2008, 12:15 PM~11882175
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 16 2008, 12:33 PM~11882325
> *IM SURE OL GIRL WENT AND WASHED HER HANDS AFTER THAT PIC WAS TAKEN!*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Damn....ya'll beastin in here


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 16 2008, 12:54 PM~11881397
> *AND LOOK AT THIS FOOLS CAR......
> <img src=\'http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h2/miggy254/100_1650.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> MONSTER TRUCK BALLOON TIRES. 14S AT THAT.....
> ...


and wheres the pic of your car? and your bitch ass aint even in Texas ur on the muthafuckin west coast :roflmao: you dont know shit about Texas .. *Just look at the time on your comments and the rest of ours, you're 2 hours behind :0* :biggrin: your screen name should be BROKE_AZZ_NICCA and thats some real talk 4 yo ass .. but if ur at hoptoberfest on Sunday then guess i'll see ya there :thumbsup: just make sure you park the dodge caravan away from all the low lows cuz we'll be sendin ya to the store when we all get hungry.. and i bet you got this pic saved as your wallpaper huh  now i got my own cheerleader


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 16 2008, 02:33 PM~11882325
> *
> I DON'T KNOW HOMIE !!! IT LOOKS GOOD TO ME !!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0
> REAR BUMPER,NICE WRAPPIN LEG FRAMES,GREAT FOG LIGHTS !!!!!!
> ...



:thumbsup: and she'll be wit me on Sunday so Broke Nicca can take a pic wit her next to his ride


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 16 2008, 08:47 AM~11879335
> *I AIN'T HATIN.....IT'S MOTIVATIN....THERE ARE PEOPLE I KNOW WORKIN OVERTIME TO MAKE SURE THEY READY FOR HOPTOBERFEST. PEOPLE COME IN HERE SEE THE SHIT TALK GET BUTT HURT AND GET TO WORK. IF IT WAS THE SAME OL BULLSHIT FRIENDLY ASS TOPIC, THE HOP WOULD BE THE SAME OL BULLSHIT HOP LIKE LAST YEAR....YOU KNOW I GOT A POINT. IT'S LIKE FOOLS DON'T WANT TO DO SHIT FOR THE LOVE OF IT BUT THEY WILL DO SHIT IF THEY GET CALLED OUT OR HAD SOME DIRT THROWN THIER WAY.
> 
> I JUST CAN'T BELIEVE THE ORANGE JUNK YARD CADDY IS THE KING OF THE STREETS.....ALL DFW HOPPERS SHOULD BE ASHAMED
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 16 2008, 03:56 PM~11883302
> *:thumbsup: and she'll be wit me on Sunday
> *


all that matters is your cool wit me Miggy254 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 16 2008, 01:53 PM~11883255
> *and wheres the pic of your car? and your bitch ass aint even in Texas ur on the muthafuckin west coast  :roflmao:  you dont know shit about Texas .. Just look at the time on your comments and the rest of ours, you're 2 hours behind  :0  :biggrin:  your screen name should be BROKE_AZZ_NICCA and thats some real talk 4 yo ass .. but if ur at hoptoberfest on Sunday then guess i'll see ya there  :thumbsup: just make sure you park the dodge caravan away from all the low lows cuz we'll be sendin ya to the store when we all get hungry.. and i bet you got this pic saved as your wallpaper huh   now i got my own cheerleader
> *



BUT IM FROM TEXAS ***** ............ AND ILL TELL YOU THIS.
IN THE *DFW* WE DONT ROLL WITH CHROME GARGOYLES ON OUR GRILLS...

13'S & 14'S ON 5:20'S, 155'S OR 175'S -- FUCK THE GAY SHIT !


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

:biggrin: * GOING TO HAVE THEM SHOW UP FROM ALL A CROSS THE STATE WITH THIS SHIT !*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 16 2008, 04:02 PM~11883384
> *all that matters is your cool wit me Miggy254  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: yezzirrr


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 16 2008, 01:53 PM~11883255
> *and wheres the pic of your car? and your bitch ass aint even in Texas ur on the muthafuckin west coast  :roflmao:  you dont know shit about Texas .. Just look at the time on your comments and the rest of ours, you're 2 hours behind  :0   :biggrin:  your screen name should be BROKE_AZZ_NICCA and thats some real talk 4 yo ass .. but if ur at hoptoberfest on Sunday then guess i'll see ya there  :thumbsup: just make sure you park the dodge caravan away from all the low lows cuz we'll be sendin ya to the store when we all get hungry.. and i bet you got this pic saved as your wallpaper huh   now i got my own cheerleader
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
******'S 2ND CHIN GO DOWN TO HIS CHEST*


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

heres a pic of my old chipper. and now shes back with dallas lowriders and will be back soon enough.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: King61!, betoooo!

:cheesy: what you doing up


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 17 2008, 12:41 AM~11889358
> *heres a pic of my old chipper. and now shes back with dallas lowriders and will be back soon enough.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 16 2008, 04:35 PM~11883831
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *****'S 2ND CHIN GO DOWN TO HIS CHEST
> *



damn fool u str8 nut ridin now :biggrin: all up on my pics. feels kinda weird though cuz ive never been stalked like that b4 esp on lay it low :0 if iam not wrong iam startin to think that some of the shit i say is gettin you madddddd hno: but you still fail to show me a pic of your ride and let me see wha a real ride should look like.. i dont give a damn wha u look like cuz iam not on that gay shit.. just wanna see wha you be driving to the shows :thumbsup: and cant wait to see what other pictures of mine you're gonna post up next. well see now you know wha i look like so you can come confront me on sunday  hell i mite even give you a corona ..  see you on sunday lil homie


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 17 2008, 01:43 AM~11889719
> *damn fool u str8 nut ridin now  :biggrin:  all up on my pics.  feels kinda weird though cuz ive never been stalked like that b4 esp on lay it low  :0 if iam not wrong iam startin to think that some of the shit i say is gettin you madddddd  hno: but you still fail to show me a pic of your ride and let me see wha a real ride should look like.. i dont give a damn wha u look like cuz iam not on that gay shit.. just wanna see wha you be driving to the shows  :thumbsup: and cant wait to see what other pictures of mine you're gonna post up next.  well see now you know wha i look like so you can come confront me on sunday   hell i mite even give you a corona ..   see you on sunday lil homie
> *


im gonna need one of those sir


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tlrepresenta_@Oct 15 2008, 04:21 PM~11872828
> *TIEMPOS LOCOS C.C. will be in the place!!!! FO SHOW!!!!
> *


yes sir, and deep too for once :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 17 2008, 03:10 AM~11889983
> *im gonna need one of those sir
> *


 :yes: :yes: Wassup wit it King 61???


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 16 2008, 11:43 PM~11889719
> *damn fool u str8 nut ridin now  :biggrin:  all up on my pics.  feels kinda weird though cuz ive never been stalked like that b4 esp on lay it low  :0 if iam not wrong iam startin to think that some of the shit i say is gettin you madddddd  hno: but you still fail to show me a pic of your ride and let me see wha a real ride should look like.. i dont give a damn wha u look like cuz iam not on that gay shit.. just wanna see wha you be driving to the shows  :thumbsup: and cant wait to see what other pictures of mine you're gonna post up next.  well see now you know wha i look like so you can come confront me on sunday   hell i mite even give you a corona ..   see you on sunday lil homie
> *



CHINGAO MIG , I THOUGHT YOU WAS A LOVER NOT A FIGHTER HOMIE !!! 

I'LL TAKE A BUD LIGHT.... I CAN'T BE DRINKING THE COMPS DRINK !!!! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 16 2008, 11:43 PM~11889719
> *damn fool u str8 nut ridin now  :biggrin:  all up on my pics.  feels kinda weird though cuz ive never been stalked like that b4 esp on lay it low  :0 if iam not wrong iam startin to think that some of the shit i say is gettin you madddddd  hno: but you still fail to show me a pic of your ride and let me see wha a real ride should look like.. i dont give a damn wha u look like cuz iam not on that gay shit.. just wanna see wha you be driving to the shows  :thumbsup: and cant wait to see what other pictures of mine you're gonna post up next.  well see now you know wha i look like so you can come confront me on sunday   hell i mite even give you a corona ..   see you on sunday lil homie
> *




FUCK THAT, GIVE ME THE CORONA MIGGGG. :biggrin: 












































OH YEA AND KING61 TOO


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 16 2008, 11:43 PM~11889719
> *damn fool u str8 nut ridin now  :biggrin:  all up on my pics.  feels kinda weird though cuz ive never been stalked like that b4 esp on lay it low  :0 if iam not wrong iam startin to think that some of the shit i say is gettin you madddddd  hno: but you still fail to show me a pic of your ride and let me see wha a real ride should look like.. i dont give a damn wha u look like cuz iam not on that gay shit.. just wanna see wha you be driving to the shows  :thumbsup: and cant wait to see what other pictures of mine you're gonna post up next.  well see now you know wha i look like so you can come confront me on sunday   hell i mite even give you a corona ..   see you on sunday lil homie
> *


I'M NUT RIDIN....SHIT YOU THE ONE WHO CAME AT ME. I JUST HANDLED IT LIKE I DO. AND YOU CAN'T HANDLE IT SO YOU TURN IT AROUND.

PRETTY MUCH LOOKS LIKE A BUNCH OF BULLSHIT YOU JUST TYPED UP. TRUST ME YOU AIN'T GETTIN TO ME COULDN'T BE FURTHER FROM THE TRUTH. BUT YOU CAN KEEP TELLING YOURSELF THAT SHIT AND IT WILL TAKE THE PAIN AWAY FROM HAVIN THAT LAME ASS RIDE.....I AIN'T POSTIN MINE BECAUSE YOU ARE SO SMART AND YOU KNOW I AIN'T GOT ONE. TRUTH IS IF I POST MINE MY COVER WILL BE BLOWN AND THAT IS NOT ABOUT TO HAPPEN.

ONE LAST THING......I DON'T ALWAYS DRINK BEER BUT WHEN I DO I PREFER DOS EQUIS


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

IT'S HIM!!! :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

YOU NOT GOING TO FIND OUT WHO IS IT, BUT WHEN YOU DO IT WILL BE SOME FUNNY ASS SHIT!!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 17 2008, 07:25 AM~11890780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I STILL WON'T DRINK THAT CHUMP BEER !!! :rant: :rant: :no:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 17 2008, 09:17 AM~11890741
> *I'M NUT RIDIN....SHIT YOU THE ONE WHO CAME AT ME. I JUST HANDLED IT LIKE I DO. AND YOU CAN'T HANDLE IT SO YOU TURN IT AROUND.
> 
> PRETTY MUCH LOOKS LIKE A BUNCH OF BULLSHIT YOU JUST TYPED UP. TRUST ME YOU AIN'T GETTIN TO ME COULDN'T BE FURTHER FROM THE TRUTH. BUT YOU CAN KEEP TELLING YOURSELF THAT SHIT AND IT WILL TAKE THE PAIN AWAY FROM HAVIN THAT LAME ASS RIDE.....I AIN'T POSTIN MINE BECAUSE YOU ARE SO SMART AND YOU KNOW I AIN'T GOT ONE. TRUTH IS IF I POST MINE MY COVER WILL BE BLOWN AND THAT IS NOT ABOUT TO HAPPEN.
> ...



Oh Shit ! ! ! I know who you are ! ! ! !
*You The Most Interesting ***** Alive ! ! 

Is it true you once called a wrong number, but the guy on the other line refused to admit it ?*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 17 2008, 09:27 AM~11890794
> *YOU NOT GOING TO FIND OUT WHO IS IT, BUT WHEN YOU DO IT WILL BE SOME FUNNY ASS SHIT!!!
> *




Whats up TIM ! ! ! !


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 16 2008, 08:00 AM~11879132
> *:angry:   Say *****,  Thats my homeboys car !
> 
> Hit St8 bumper, and if Im right took King of the Streets from the Black 62.
> *



>>> :no: <<<


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Oct 17 2008, 09:36 AM~11890855
> *>>> :no: <<<
> *


 :nosad: ? who was it ? 

was Jerry ever king of the streets with the 63 ?


everyone tells differnt storys.......... :around: :around: 


*whats the history !*


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

WHAT UP? LONG TIME NO HEAR FROM, YOU STRAIGHT?


----------



## dacasti (Jul 3, 2007)

2 days away


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Oct 17 2008, 07:25 AM~11890780-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :biggrin: NO CHIPPIN THERE!


----------



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

this ***** get on here everyday to say some shit 
say yo bitch ass tha west with all dat bullshit and quit wasting this topic


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice+Oct 17 2008, 09:46 AM~11890919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice Avi. 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pympsta2g2_@Oct 17 2008, 09:34 AM~11891819
> *this ***** get on here everyday to say some shit
> say yo bitch ass tha west with all dat bullshit and quit wasting this topic
> *


*I WON'T STOP NOW BITCH, I CAN'T STOP
YOU CAN'T STOP ME SO BITCH DON'T TRY
IMMA TRU SOLDIER I DON'T DIE
I'LL KEEP ROLLIN N N NAH NAH NAH!

AND IF THE HOP IS JUMPIN I'LL PAT MYSELF ON THE BACK AND LET YOU KNOW WHO THE FUCK I AM!*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 16 2008, 10:38 AM~11879994
> *ANOTHER TACTOR TIRE ROLLING MOTHER F'ER
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

YOU HOMIES DON'T FORGET THE IMPORTANCE OF NEXT WEEKEND !!!
1sT THE KIDS GO TRICK OR TREATIN.............

THEN WE DO !!!!! 









THE INVITE IS FOR EVERYONE IN THE LOWRIDER LEGACY 
SO WE HOPE TO SEE YA THERE AS WELL HOMIES !!!! 

CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MAS DETAIL ON WHAT TO EXPECT ....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11790941


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 17 2008, 09:33 AM~11890832
> *Whats up TIM ! ! ! !
> *


X2.......


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 17 2008, 09:25 AM~11890780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 the mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :worship: :worship: :worship: and he surrounded by hoes


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 17 2008, 01:39 PM~11895112
> *:0  :0  :0 the mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: and he surrounded by hoes
> *


*AND NOW YO ASS KNOWS....*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 17 2008, 08:22 AM~11890515
> *CHINGAO MIG , I THOUGHT YOU WAS A LOVER NOT A FIGHTER HOMIE !!!
> 
> I'LL TAKE A BUD LIGHT.... I CAN'T BE DRINKING THE COMPS DRINK !!!!
> ...


ight ill be sure n have some bud light too.. :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 17 2008, 03:42 PM~11895138
> *AND NOW YO ASS KNOWS....
> *


 :uh: but thats not ice cube in the pic :0


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 17 2008, 01:45 PM~11895170
> *:uh: but thats not ice cube in the pic  :0
> *


ICE CUBE????


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 17 2008, 10:44 AM~11891936
> *Im Trill homie....
> 
> you know, trying to live righteous, while I know damm well Im addicted to sin.
> ...


trying to what??... :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

josie_p[/i]@Oct 17 2008 said:


> What you trying to say Joise ? just cues I drink some, smoke out sometimes and
> like fucking with them hoe's, dont mean anything ! ! ! !
> 
> That just satin tryign to fuck with my Righteousness ! ! !
> ...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Oh, and I hope you see your Righteous Ass ***** at the Picnic !

Goodie 2 Shoes Ass ***** ! *


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 17 2008, 03:12 PM~11895470
> *Oh, and I hope you see your Righteous Ass ***** at the Picnic !
> 
> Goodie 2 Shoes Ass ***** !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

We'll have some mini's tonite you are welcomed to come


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 8 2008, 02:09 PM~11813493
> *62 STILL IN THE WORKS ..78 COMING OUT SOON
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Already got the groceries for this Sunday... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Ya'll gonna have some shit POPPIN in texas, it would be highly appreciated if you guys post some pics up!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 17 2008, 07:51 AM~11890394
> *:yes:  :yes: Wassup wit it King 61???
> *


what it dew homie, im chillin, any updates on lil Lexi?


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 17 2008, 08:22 AM~11890515
> *I'LL TAKE A BUD LIGHT.... I CAN'T BE DRINKING THE COMPS DRINK !!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: shit if i buy it, it's mine homie


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

TTMT


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*1-Day Away ! ! ! !*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Oct 17 2008, 04:26 PM~11895652
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> We'll have some mini's tonite you are welcomed to come
> *



:uh: Allways pulling the welcome to come line....... Let him go out !

When you going to let the homie go outside the lawn to have fun ?

Come on Ms. P ! Im sure Jr. and the Twins would love a day at the park.














J/k josie but tell tony 2 go.....


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 18 2008, 08:23 AM~11902592
> *1-Day Away ! ! ! !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Oct 17 2008, 11:07 PM~11900565
> *Ya'll gonna have some shit POPPIN in texas, it would be highly appreciated if you guys post some pics up!!! :nicoderm:
> *


We sure will....


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 18 2008, 12:53 AM~11900975
> *what it dew homie, im chillin, any updates on lil Lexi?
> *


Yea homie! When you get to Flag Pole come to our spot and holler at her! She has been doing good and will be there with her parents at Hoptoberfest!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 18 2008, 05:26 PM~11904439
> *Yea homie! When you get to Flag Pole come to our spot and holler at her! She has been doing good and will be there with her parents at Hoptoberfest!
> *


koo, dont kno if i'm going but if i do, i will definitely stop by


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

so what time is this shit going down 2morrow? :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*TODAY IS THE DAY BITCHES. ITS ON AND IM OUT*


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

C U guys there.


----------



## dacasti (Jul 3, 2007)

14 people sitting on a bumper is considered weight :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dacasti_@Oct 19 2008, 07:39 PM~11911772
> *14 people sitting on a bumper is considered weight :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

*I.C. PUT IT DOWN WITH 4U2ENVY

BUT THE REST..........MY GOD*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Irving Customz built cars busted ass today amist all the crying... Some people just can't loose gracefully. What good is a belt or title if people aren't will to admit when they loose??? Win with digity take defeat with pride and class and let it be known you'll be back to give it another shot...  
Just an old man's 2 cents..


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

Irving Customz built cars busted ass today amist all the crying... Some people just can't loose gracefully. What good is a belt or title if people aren't will to admit when they loose??? Win with digity take defeat with pride and class and let it be known you'll be back to give it another shot... 
Just an old man's 2 cents.. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

it was a nice turnout today  now who's got pic."s


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes sir got to know how to lose before u know how to win. I would like to thank the big I for comin out and hoppin,bad boys,Latin customs all the way out from H town, and i would especially like to thank all the shit talkers that showed up, it was fantastic hearin these guys, it made my day :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 19 2008, 08:27 PM~11912835
> *it was a nice turnout today  now who's got pic."s
> *


Here are the pics.... :biggrin: 
http://www.phaylanx.net/Galleries/hop08/hop1.html


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

Great Picnic. will back next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

93candylac where is brownsboro tx


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dacasti_@Oct 19 2008, 05:39 PM~11911772
> *14 people sitting on a bumper is considered weight :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



MY BOY HAS VIDEO OF THAT. HE SAID HE WILL POST IT.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

man tha hop was tight


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

JUST LIKE EVERYONE ELSE SAID. IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT AND WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME. I HOPE EVRYONE ELSE THAT ATTENDED HAD A GOOD TIME. THE PARK WAS PACKED FROM ONE END TO THE OTHER AND THAT SIR IS A GOOD TURNOUT. THE SHIT TALKIN ALMOST GOT OUT OF HAND. BUT WE TOOK CARE OF IT AND IT ALL ENDED WELL. 


FOR U TO ENVY IS THE KING OF THE STREETS. BUT DID NOT ACCEPT THE PLAQUE BECAUSE OF ALL THE BULLSHIT THAT WAS SAID BEFORE THEY HANDED HIM THE PLAQUE. WHEN SOMEONE LOSES THE KING OF THE STREETS PLAQUE THAT PERSON NEEDS TO GIVE IT UP WITH PRIDE AND SAY I LOST.I COULD TYPE ALL DAY BUT I WONT SO THATS ALL I HAVE TO SAY.


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 19 2008, 10:45 PM~11913658
> *man tha hop was tight
> *


THE "I" WON, I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT ANYONE SAYS.....


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 19 2008, 10:53 PM~11913756
> *JUST LIKE EVERYONE ELSE SAID. IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT AND WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME. I HOPE EVRYONE ELSE THAT ATTENDED HAD A GOOD TIME. THE PARK WAS PACKED FROM ONE END TO THE OTHER AND THAT SIR IS A GOOD TURNOUT. THE SHIT TALKIN ALMOST GOT OUT OF HAND. BUT WE TOOK CARE OF IT AND IT ALL ENDED WELL.
> FOR U TO ENVY IS THE KING OF THE STREETS. BUT DID NOT ACCEPT THE PLAQUE BECAUSE OF ALL THE BULLSHIT THAT WAS SAID BEFORE THEY HANDED HIM THE PLAQUE. WHEN SOMEONE LOSES THE KING OF THE STREETS PLAQUE THAT PERSON NEEDS TO GIVE IT UP WITH PRIDE AND SAY I LOST.I COULD TYPE ALL DAY BUT I WONT SO THATS ALL I HAVE TO SAY.
> *


REAL TALK


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

SWITCH MAN JR GOT DOWN WITH HIS CADDY. IT WAS GOOD SEEING U OUT THERE BRO. BE READY FRO NEXT WEEK. THIS TIME THERES MONEY ON THE LINE. SO CHARGE UR BATTERIES AND BRING IT ON DOWN.


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dacasti_@Oct 19 2008, 07:39 PM~11911772
> *14 people sitting on a bumper is considered weight :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

where them pics at? damn i missed it this year.


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

did the belt come to h-town


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Oct 19 2008, 10:53 PM~11913758
> *THE "I" WON, I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT ANYONE SAYS.....
> *


naw that cutlass was on point.......but switch mans car did what it needed to do....it will be back we'll take that loss but u cant have no mo....give a fuck if i gotta drive to dallas to work on it myself


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

AND BIG UPS TO *LATIN KUSTOMS *FOR COMIN DOWN FROM H-TOWN WITH THERE HOPPER AND PUTTIN ON A SHOW. SORRY THERE WAS NO MONEY FOR THE HOP. BUT MAYBE ON THE NEXT ONE HOMIE. APPRECIATE U SHOWIN UP THOUGH. U MADE IT THAT MUCH BETTER.


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 19 2008, 10:55 PM~11913789
> *SWITCH MAN JR GOT DOWN WITH HIS CADDY. IT WAS GOOD SEEING U OUT THERE BRO. BE READY FRO NEXT WEEK. THIS TIME THERES MONEY ON THE LINE. SO CHARGE UR BATTERIES AND BRING IT ON DOWN.
> *


AND SWITCH AINT GONNA BRING NO CAR THAT GOTS AUCTION STICKERS ON IT THAT LOOKED THE ITS ROLLED OVER EITHER.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 19 2008, 10:58 PM~11913817
> *naw that cutlass was on point.......but switch mans car did what it needed to do....it will be back we'll take that loss but u cant have no mo....give a fuck if i gotta drive to dallas to work on it myself
> *


IM TALKIN ABOUT THE ORANGE CADDY.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Oct 19 2008, 08:57 PM~11913812
> *did the belt come to h-town
> *



NO SIR THE WHOLE THING WITH THE KING OF THE STREETS BELT S THAT U HAVE TO BE PART OF THE DALLAS U.L.A IN ORDER TO COMPETE FOR IT. SO IT WAS NOT AN OPTION BUT THE LINCOLN PUT IT DOWN FOR LATIN KUSTOMS. AND IF HE WOULD HAVE HOPPED FOR IT HE WOULD HAVE WON EASILY. AS LONG AS IT DIDNT GET STUCK. CUZ IT DID GET STUCK WHEN HE HOPPED IT THE SECOND TIME.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Oct 19 2008, 11:01 PM~11913862
> *IM TALKIN ABOUT THE ORANGE CADDY.
> *


oh yea first hop switch won....


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Oct 19 2008, 09:01 PM~11913862
> *IM TALKIN ABOUT THE ORANGE CADDY.
> *



THEY BOTH DID GOOD BUT IN MY OPINION I THINK IT REALLY CLOSE.


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 19 2008, 11:03 PM~11913879
> *oh yea first hop switch won....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 19 2008, 09:41 PM~11913610
> *93candylac where is brownsboro  tx
> *


about an hour or so east from dallas. near tyler.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

REALLY I THOUGHT U WERE BULLSHITTIN. BUT ORALE.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

THANKS FOR COMIN OUT 93CANDYLAC


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

ANY PICS?? :dunno:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Oct 19 2008, 09:05 PM~11913897
> *:thumbsup:
> *



HA I LIKE UR SIGNATURE. FAMOUS FOR DEAD PRESIDENTS. YES SIR D-TOWN DONT FUCK AROUND. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Oct 19 2008, 09:14 PM~11913989
> *ANY PICS?? :dunno:
> *



I HAVE A FEW BUT NOT MANY


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 19 2008, 11:14 PM~11913999
> *HA I LIKE UR SIGNATURE. FAMOUS FOR DEAD PRESIDENTS. YES SIR D-TOWN DONT FUCK AROUND.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 19 2008, 10:13 PM~11913979
> *THANKS FOR COMIN OUT 93CANDYLAC
> *


no prob. :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 19 2008, 11:02 PM~11913874
> *NO SIR THE WHOLE THING WITH THE KING OF THE STREETS BELT S THAT U HAVE TO BE PART OF THE DALLAS U.L.A IN ORDER TO COMPETE FOR IT. SO IT WAS NOT AN OPTION BUT THE LINCOLN PUT IT DOWN FOR LATIN KUSTOMS. AND IF HE WOULD HAVE HOPPED FOR IT HE WOULD HAVE WON EASILY. AS LONG AS IT DIDNT GET STUCK. CUZ IT DID GET STUCK WHEN HE HOPPED IT THE SECOND TIME.
> *


the car got stuck cuz we wanted it to get stuck........we moved the chains on the rear so it would lock up higher....just felt like hangin it....ima bring my car next time but not to hop just to cruz


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 19 2008, 09:32 PM~11914187
> *the car got stuck cuz we wanted it to get stuck........we moved the chains on the rear so it would lock up higher....just felt like hangin it....ima bring my car next time but not to hop just to cruz
> *




GOOD TO KNOW. WELL THE CAR DID GOOD SO DONT TAKE OFFENSE. CHILL OUUUTTTT.


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

does anyone know who this guy was, rapping in da car?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 19 2008, 08:45 PM~11913658
> *man tha hop was tight
> *


***** I was looking for honest hustle to make an apperance :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

PROJECT 79 DOING HIS THANG 








4 U 2 ENVY SERVIN








GETTIN READY








THE IC CREW AND 4 U 2 EVY CAR CLUB


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

VENOM65 PHOTOGRAPHY, WE DO WEDDINGS AND QUINCENEARAS HA LOL


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

THE IC CREW AND FAMILIA AND 4 U 2 ENVY AND FAMILIA
TWO FAMILIAS HAVING A GOOD TIME.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 19 2008, 10:13 PM~11914552
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SEE THE SUNLIGHT IN THE BACKGROUND . THATS EXACTLY WHAT I WAS GOING FOR. HA HA YEA RIGHT


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

THE WEGO TOUR STAFF SUCKS. WELL NOT ALL OF THEM JUST THESE TWO GUYS. J/K


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

:0 :biggrin: :nicoderm: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Oct 19 2008, 10:21 PM~11914625
> *
> *



GOOD VIDEO, ONLY IF U WOULD HAVE MOVED THE CAMERA A LITTLE TO THE LEFT AT THE END OF THE VIDEO. U WOULD HVE SEEN THEM PUSHING DOWN ON THE TRUNK OF THE BLUE CUTLASS.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Oct 19 2008, 10:23 PM~11914652
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN HOW THE HELL DID YOU FIND YOURSELF IN ALLT THAT MESS. U MUST BE GOOD AT WHERES WALDO


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 19 2008, 11:24 PM~11914664
> *GOOD VIDEO, ONLY IF U WOULD HAVE MOVED THE CAMERA A LITTLE TO THE LEFT AT THE END OF THE VIDEO. U WOULD HVE SEEN THEM PUSHING DOWN ON THE TRUNK OF THE BLUE CUTLASS.
> *


i also ran out of memory on my camera. next time though. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

i just knew at what angle i was looking at that car when it was hopping and realized it was me standing on the post at the other side.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Oct 19 2008, 10:29 PM~11914702
> *i just knew at what angle i was looking at that car when it was hopping and realized it was me standing on the post at the other side.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

more pics and videos to come later. :cheesy:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Oct 19 2008, 10:32 PM~11914734
> *
> 
> 
> ...



4 U 2 ENVY, KING OF THE STREETS IN DFW. *IRVING CUSTOMS* BUILT


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 19 2008, 11:22 PM~11914636
> *THE WEGO TOUR STAFF SUCKS. WELL NOT ALL OF THEM JUST THESE TWO GUYS. J/K
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :angry: :angry: :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Oct 19 2008, 10:00 PM~11913848
> *AND SWITCH AINT GONNA BRING NO CAR THAT GOTS AUCTION STICKERS ON IT THAT LOOKED THE ITS ROLLED OVER EITHER.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Oct 19 2008, 09:57 PM~11913808
> *where them pics at? damn i missed it this year.
> *


x265895760778675896756685967675


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

bad ass event, big ups to the ULA for a great time and all the clubs that showed up.....






-ZEUS DA GOD 
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

SLIMMMMM


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

just wodering, r u supposed to look at how high the wheels r or how high the hood is. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Train for the kids..... THX MIRAGE C C









Face painting by Subliminal C. C. ........ THX GUYS


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

wassup switch man jr.


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

VERY NICE picnic :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Also would like to thank Synbad for the donation of the shirts games and dvd's for the raffle for Lexi. With $1 tickets we sold 188 of them! 

And also the Central Texas Lowrider Association also gave Lexi a $200 donation as well! 

Thanks to them and everyone that bought a ticket! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 20 2008, 09:22 AM~11916207
> *VERY NICE picnic :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Also would like to thank Synbad for the donation of the shirts games and dvd's for the raffle for Lexi. With $1 tickets we sold 188 of them!
> ...


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Oct 20 2008, 06:54 AM~11916063
> *
> *


*A TRUCK HOPPING AGAINST A CAR !! * :twak:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

this was my favorite of all


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

bad boys caddy


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

LATIN KUSTOMS FROM H-TOWN


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 19 2008, 10:24 PM~11914664
> *GOOD VIDEO, ONLY IF U WOULD HAVE MOVED THE CAMERA A LITTLE TO THE LEFT AT THE END OF THE VIDEO. U WOULD HVE SEEN THEM PUSHING DOWN ON THE TRUNK OF THE BLUE CUTLASS.
> *


 :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 07:37 AM~11916301
> *LATIN KUSTOMS FROM H-TOWN
> 
> 
> ...



OOPS FORGOT DOWN SIZE THE PIC.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 19 2008, 11:22 PM~11914636
> *THE WEGO TOUR STAFF SUCKS. WELL NOT ALL OF THEM JUST THESE TWO GUYS. J/K
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

QUE ONDA PAYASO. NEXT WEEK UR LINCOLN WILL BE OUT THERE HOMIE.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

was upo my nigg hell yeah this was tha shit thats how we do we should do this more often but hopefully next time will have at least 3 or 4 irving customz hoppersbut mean whilt bad boys (girls got) :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 19 2008, 10:11 PM~11914534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: we bust them ****** bad sir but we go=nna shub them up cuz we are the big fuckin IC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  


> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 07:40 AM~11916324
> *QUE ONDA PAYASO. NEXT WEEK UR LINCOLN WILL BE OUT THERE HOMIE.
> *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 20 2008, 07:42 AM~11916342
> *was upo my nigg hell yeah this was tha shit  thats how we do  we should do this more often but hopefully next time will have at least 3 or 4  irving customz hoppersbut mean whilt  bad boys (girls got) :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *





HELL YE A DOING THIS WILL BE ALOT OF FUN. I HAD A DAMN GOOD TIME YESTERDAY.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

LATIN CUSTOMZ IDN THA HOUSE SAIY DAUGH IT WAS COOL THAT YALL CAME OUT HERE APPRECIATE THAT DAUGH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      


> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 07:37 AM~11916301
> *LATIN KUSTOMS FROM H-TOWN
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

good picnic ULA


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS THAT I GIVE BIG PROPS TO ALL THE HOPPERS THAT CAME OUT. CUZ WITHOUT THEM THERE WOULD'NT BE A HOPTOBERFEST. 

BAD BOYS 
IRVING CUSTOMZ 
LATIN KUSTOMS
INDIVIDUALS


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

**THE TEN COMMANDMENTS OF HOPPING*
1.NO BALLOON TIRES
2.NO LEAD IN THE FRAME
3.NO MODIFIED SUSPENSION
4.NO 4 OR 6 CYLINDER ENGINES
5.NO 2-TON BATTERY RACK
6.NO MORE THAN 12 BATTERIES
7.NO 1" REINFORCING ON REAR OF FRAME
8.NO MORE THAN 3 HITS
9.WIRE WHEELS ONLY
10.NO PLAYER HATING *
:biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 20 2008, 07:47 AM~11916370
> *good picnic ULA
> *



THANKS HOMIE NEXT YEAR IT WILL BE BETTER


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

ALL THEYRE GOIN TO SEE IS THAT BIG IC AND THEY KNOW SIR SHIT IS GOIN DOWN HOPPEFULLY THEY POST THA PIS OF THEM PUSHING DOWN ON THEIR TRUNC :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: CUZ THEY SAW OUR BIG ASS IC FORYOU TO ENVY PICS HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 07:44 AM~11916354
> *HELL  YE A DOING THIS WILL BE ALOT OF FUN. I HAD A DAMN GOOD TIME YESTERDAY.
> *


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 20 2008, 07:47 AM~11916378
> **THE TEN COMMANDMENTS OF HOPPING*
> 1.NO BALLOON TIRES
> 2.NO LEAD IN THE FRAME
> ...


ALL SUSPENSIONS ON HOPPERS ARE MODIFIED 

TH REST I AGREE WITH


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 07:57 AM~11916078
> *just wodering, r u supposed to look at how high the wheels r or how high the hood is.  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


x2
what up sal


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

CHROME AND PAINT JUST LIKE ICE CUBE SAID.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 20 2008, 07:54 AM~11916427
> *x2
> what up sal
> *



WHATS UP BROTHER B. WHERE WERE U YESTERDAY HOMIE.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC 
THAT IS THE BIG IRVING MOODDAAFUCKIN CUZTOMZ MASSIVE MAMMARIUM SERIES AINT THAT RIGHT MY NNNNIIIIIGGGGGSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 20 2008, 07:56 AM~11916437
> *IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC
> THAT IS THE BIG IRVING MOODDAAFUCKIN CUZTOMZ  MASSIVE MAMMARIUM SERIES AINT THAT RIGHT MY NNNNIIIIIGGGGGSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 09:33 AM~11916275
> *this was my favorite of all
> 
> 
> ...



 That was a Nice Ride.......


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

NO GUEY FOR THEM ICE CUBE SAID ***** IF YOU SCARED GO TO CHURCH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 07:54 AM~11916429
> *CHROME AND PAINT JUST LIKE ICE CUBE SAID.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 20 2008, 07:56 AM~11916437
> *IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC IC
> THAT IS THE BIG IRVING MOODDAAFUCKIN CUZTOMZ  MASSIVE MAMMARIUM SERIES AINT THAT RIGHT MY NNNNIIIIIGGGGGSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



NO FUERON A TRABAJAR O QUE GUEY.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 20 2008, 07:57 AM~11916451
> *  That was a Nice Ride.......
> *



HELL YEA IT WAS


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 07:57 AM~11916456
> *NO FUERON A TRABAJAR O QUE GUEY.
> *


YES SIR ABOUT TO LEAVE JUST WANTED TO SEE ALL THE SHIT GOIN ON WILL BE AT SHOP MAKIN A SIGN SO STOP BY NIGG


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 20 2008, 07:57 AM~11916452
> *NO GUEY FOR THEM ICE CUBE SAID ***** IF YOU SCARED GO TO CHURCH :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 20 2008, 07:59 AM~11916467
> *YES SIR ABOUT TO LEAVE JUST WANTED TO SEE ALL THE SHIT GOIN ON WILL BE AT SHOP MAKIN A SIGN SO STOP BY NIGG
> *



WILL DO SIR


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 08:55 AM~11916434
> *WHATS UP BROTHER B. WHERE WERE U YESTERDAY HOMIE.
> *


helping my brother in law move from galveston picnic looked good see ya soon


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 07:59 AM~11916471
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


DAMN DOES ANY BODY HAS TO GO TO WORK O QUE ARE WE ALL OF TODAY ALL YALL OUT THERE KEEP ON POSTIN VIDEOS AND PICS ITS ALL GOOD O AND SWITCH MAN JR LOOKING GOOD BRO IT WAS TIGHT YALL CALL THEM ****** OUT AND THEY JUST STOOD BACK ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 20 2008, 08:01 AM~11916488
> *helping my brother in law move from galveston picnic looked good see ya soon
> *



OH SHIT. HOW DID IKE TREAT HIS HOME.


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Oct 20 2008, 08:02 AM~11916505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THE MONTE TOOK THAT RANGER EASY EVEN DO WE GOT A 350 AND THEY GOT HOPES AND DREAMS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 20 2008, 08:05 AM~11916534
> *DAMN THE MONTE TOOK THAT RANGER EASY EVEN DO WE GOT A 350 AND THEY GOT HOPES AND DREAMS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



NUTHIN WRONG WITH HOPES AND DREAMS HOMIE


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 08:06 AM~11916548
> *NUTHIN WRONG WITH HOPES AND DREAMS HOMIE
> *


O NOTHING WRONG WITH THEM I GOT SOME TOO BUT IT=S GONNA BE SOMETHING WRONG WHEN YOU PUT THEM DOWN AS ENGINE CUZ THAT LESS WEIGHT IN FRONT :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 20 2008, 08:11 AM~11916594
> *O NOTHING WRONG WITH THEM I GOT SOME TOO BUT IT=S GONNA BE SOMETHING WRONG WHEN YOU PUT THEM DOWN AS ENGINE CUZ THAT LESS WEIGHT  IN FRONT :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

18 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: 93candylac, SHOELACES, JOHNNY CHINGAS, ENGRAVER, VENOM65, elpayaso, Girly_Lowrider, 575 Droptop, radicalkingz, topless_66, SWEET*LIL*V, Loco 61


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*And last but not least............... 
The TUG-A-WAR CHAMPIONS (on the ladies side).................
THE LADIES OF ESTILO CAR CLUB......................WOOOOOO WOOOOOOO*


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Oct 20 2008, 08:07 AM~11916552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAMN RAMON ESTILO LOOKIN GOOD HOPE YALL ENJOY IRVING CUSTOMZ HOPPIN SIR NEXT ILL BRING MY LINCOLN SIR FRAME READY AND SET TO GO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Oct 20 2008, 08:14 AM~11916623
> *And last but not least...............
> The TUG-A-WAR CHAMPIONS (on the ladies side).................
> THE LADIES OF ESTILO CAR CLUB......................WOOOOOO WOOOOOOO
> ...



LOOKS LIKE A MI VIDA LOCA PIC J/K. CONGRATS


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

doesnt anyone know who this guy was in the car?


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

YEAP EVEN ALL THAT SHIT TALKIN HERE AND THERE IT ALL CAME OUT GOOD WE BUSTED ALL HOPPER AND STILL GRILLED OUT SOME BADASS FAJITAS SO NO MATTEER WHAT HAPPENS ITS ALL GOOD WE STILL HAD A GOOD TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ITS ALL FUN


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

short but funny :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

AL RIGHT VENOM SEE YALL LATER GUEY I GOT TO GO WORK SPIDER WORKED LIKE `1 1/2 HOURS AGO SEE YALL AT SHOP SIR


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Oct 20 2008, 08:22 AM~11916702
> *
> short but funny  :biggrin:
> *




OMG THAT IS SO GHETTO :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WUT UP DALLAS KUSTOMZ


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Oct 20 2008, 08:19 AM~11916674
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT WAS LIL WAYNE AND LIL WEEZY IN DISGUISE.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 08:26 AM~11916734
> *OMG THAT IS SO GHETTO  :biggrin:
> *


LATER SIRT XXOOXXOOxxooxxoo little x litle o haha ha ha ha that was some good shit talkin wasnt it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 20 2008, 08:29 AM~11916759
> *LATER SIRT XXOOXXOOxxooxxoo little x litle o    haha ha ha ha that was some good shit talkin wasnt it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *




WHHHAAAAT YYYYEEEEAAAAA.


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> WUT UP DALLAS KUSTOMZ
> [/quo
> 
> WUT IT DO!!


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 19 2008, 11:19 PM~11914605
> *SEE THE SUNLIGHT IN THE BACKGROUND . THATS EXACTLY WHAT I WAS GOING FOR. HA HA YEA RIGHT
> *


Sal, is that the camera I sold you.... :biggrin:


----------



## RadicalCutlasz (Aug 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 20 2008, 08:01 AM~11916488
> *helping my brother in law move from galveston picnic looked good see ya soon
> *


Hey B you need quit bullshiting and give my cherry picker back! :angry:


----------



## RadicalCutlasz (Aug 6, 2006)

hoptober fest was tight guys! :biggrin:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Thanks to all the ULA members for another great event............*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Oct 20 2008, 08:52 AM~11916956
> *Sal, is that the camera I sold you.... :biggrin:
> *



nah thats my digital camera i bought a while back.


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

for it being my first lowrider picnic in dallas. i will be back as many times as i can. maybe next time i will have my lowlow to cruise in :thumbsup:


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

what up to all my IC crew


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

what up tito


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bubbajordon_@Oct 20 2008, 09:09 AM~11917095
> *what up to all my IC crew
> *



BUBAJORDON IN THE MUTHAFUCKIN HOUSE. WUT UP BIG DOOOOG


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

IT WAS A BAD ASS TURN OUT AS FAR AS HOW MANY HOPPERS SHOWED UP PERO THE SHIT TALKIN GETS TO SERIOUS ........


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

Shit just chilln @ tha house


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bubbajordon_@Oct 20 2008, 09:14 AM~11917156
> *Shit just chilln  @ tha house
> *



NO WORK TODAY. U CHILLIN WIT DA BABY


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

hell ya, what about you


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RagtoRiches_@Oct 20 2008, 08:54 AM~11916977
> *Hey B you need quit bullshiting and give my cherry picker back! :angry:
> *



WHATS A CHERRY PICKE. :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 10:09 AM~11917097
> *what up tito
> *



Whats up Sal..good seein all of yall out there yesterday, had a good time, my homie from down here that went with me really enjoyed it, saw first hand what ive been tellin them, that the lowrider scene down in DFW is something serious... Ill see yall next weekend...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bubbajordon_@Oct 20 2008, 09:16 AM~11917172
> *hell ya, what about you
> *



U KNOW ME, SHES ALWAYS HERE WIT ME. SHE WAS RUNNIN AFEVER ON ME LAST NIGHT MAN. SHE WAS REAL HOT MAN I THOUGHT I WAS GONNA HAVE TO TAKE HER TO THE DR. BUT SHES DOIN GOOD NOW.


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

shit thats good she feels better, what time you go'n to the shop


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

l


> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 19 2008, 10:11 PM~11914534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ookin good homies! :biggrin: Waz up Sal!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 20 2008, 09:18 AM~11917200
> *Whats up Sal..good seein all of yall out there yesterday, had a good time, my homie from down here that went with me really enjoyed it, saw first hand what ive been tellin them, that the lowrider scene down in DFW is something serious... Ill see yall next weekend...
> *



NOW THE REST OF THE GUYS NEED TO COME DOWN. ITS WAS A GOOD TURN OUT. IM GLAD U GUYS HAD A GOOD TIME. HELL YEA I WILL SEE YALL NEXT WEEK.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 20 2008, 08:22 AM~11916207
> *VERY NICE picnic :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Also would like to thank Synbad for the donation of the shirts games and dvd's for the raffle for Lexi. With $1 tickets we sold 188 of them!
> ...



fixed :biggrin: ..It was good being out there, and as far as the donation, im glad we could help out a little...I pray that Lexi gets better, and I wish I could have made it when she was out there...

No matter what we are apart of, I will always be down to show support for any good cause, we are all in the same game..

Raymond (Tito) Lara
Central Texas Lowrider Council


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bubbajordon_@Oct 20 2008, 09:20 AM~11917218
> *shit thats good she feels better, what time you go'n to the shop
> *



I WILL BE LEAVIG IN ABOUT AN HOUR HOMIE. GOTTA GET READY


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 20 2008, 09:21 AM~11917228
> *lookin good homies! :biggrin:  Waz up Sal!
> *



WUZ UP HOMIE WHERE WERE U YESTERDAY


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:0 

21 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: topless_66, OJ Hydraulics, supercutdog, bubbajordon, VENOM65, 9-lives, KandyRegal, 214pinkcandy, tito_ls, TXRYDER, Loco 61, 214RIDERZ, elpayaso, TOP DOG '64


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 10:22 AM~11917237
> *NOW THE REST OF THE GUYS NEED TO COME DOWN. ITS WAS A GOOD TURN OUT. IM GLAD U GUYS HAD A GOOD TIME. HELL YEA I WILL SEE YALL NEXT WEEK.
> *


I know, thats what i keep telling them, maybe now they will listen :biggrin: ...Of course you will be seeing me down there for yall u...And you will see Central Texas down there next weekend...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP KANDYREGAL


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

I was at my homboy house watching the Dallas Cowboys!


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

I'll see you up there G


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 20 2008, 09:25 AM~11917289
> *I know, thats what i keep telling them, maybe now they will listen :biggrin: ...Of course you will be seeing me down there for yall u...And you will see Central Texas down there next weekend...
> *



U NEED TO GET THE CTLC TOGETHER AND DO A PICNIC IN YALLS PART OF TOWN. SO WE CAN COME DOWN THERE HOMIE. DID YOUR BOY LIKE ALL THE SHIT TALKIN DURING THE HOP.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bubbajordon_@Oct 20 2008, 09:26 AM~11917305
> *I'll see you up there G
> *



ALREADY, C U THERE


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

Where the pics and vids at? of the show..


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 20 2008, 09:26 AM~11917300
> *I was at my homboy house watching the Dallas Cowboys!
> *



SHIT I STOPPED WATCHING IT WHEN THEY WERE DOWN 21-7. I WAS PISSED BUT FUCK IT WE HAD A GOOD TIME IN THE HOP PIT IF THATS WHAT U WANNA CALL IT. HA HA


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah that fuckin game was shity!


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RagtoRiches_@Oct 20 2008, 08:54 AM~11916977
> *Hey B you need quit bullshiting and give my cherry picker back! :angry:
> *


Damn Brian give Joe his cherry picker back! Find some time to get off yr ass and give homeboy is stuff back!!!


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 20 2008, 10:31 AM~11917351
> *Yeah that fuckin game was shity!
> *


 :0 :yessad:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 20 2008, 09:33 AM~11917376
> *Damn Brian give Joe his cherry picker back! Find some time to get off yr ass and give homeboy is stuff back!!!
> *



YEA GIVE HIM HIS CHERRY PICKER BACK. CANT U JUST PICK CHERRIES WITH UR HANDS. OR IS IT NECESSARY TO HAVE A CHERRY PICKER. :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 10:27 AM~11917313
> *U NEED TO GET THE CTLC TOGETHER AND DO A PICNIC IN YALLS PART OF TOWN. SO WE CAN COME DOWN THERE HOMIE. DID YOUR BOY LIKE ALL THE SHIT TALKIN DURING THE HOP.
> *



Sometime next year homie, and for sure I know yall will be down here reppin hard....Hell yeah, he enjoyed the whole thing, especially the hop... :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 20 2008, 09:39 AM~11917438
> *Sometime next year homie, and for sure I know yall will be down here reppin hard....Hell yeah, he enjoyed the whole thing, especially the hop... :biggrin:
> *



WELL THATS GREAT LIKE FROSTED FLAKES.


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Oct 20 2008, 09:04 AM~11916525
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pics Beli. I like the pic of my girl sporting the rockabilly hairstyle. I got a pic of Fonzy for her! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

Man ....... that was a good show ... the hop was off the chain .... the IRVING CUSTOMZ crew looked good ........ PROJECT 79 hit good .............4u2envy is KING OF THE STREETS ......... there were winners and some cry a$$ babies out there ........ the best part was when 4u2envy won the plaque and throw it back at there feet ................ way to go ..........


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 19 2008, 11:35 PM~11914212
> *GOOD TO KNOW. WELL THE CAR DID GOOD SO DONT TAKE OFFENSE. CHILL OUUUTTTT.
> *


naw i was just fillin you in......it all good homie im always on chill.......it was just to krunk yesterday......i had a great time......while i was in the middle of all that shit sum guys was like well what do you have.....i had to shut up but i let em know...the hustle aint a hopper it just so happens to do what it dose


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

it looks loke a like everybody had a good time,i missed it i dont have a ride to cruise :tears:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

Man i want to do a hopper now ........... lets see hmm .................. I.C. has hmm ............ oh ok IRVING CUSTOMZ have a 1979 monte carlo a.k.a. PROJECT 79 ....... a 1996 town car a.k.a. the linconater ...... i want to do a ford RANGER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

SAL, IF YOU WERE LOOKING AT THE ANGLE OF THE OTHER CAR YOU WOULD OF SEEN ALL THE WEIGHT IN THE BACK OF THE CAR. YOU ALL SAID IT YOURSELVES...EVERYBODY CHEATS AND AS YOU CAN SEE IT'S NOTICABLE. THE CUTLAS WAS BUILT IN 1 WEEK AND IT WENT OUT THERE WITH NO WEIGHT AND NO BUMPER TO SHOW BAD BOYS DON'T HAVE TO ADD WEIGHT. THE TRUNK OF THE CADDY WAS POPPED AND EVERYONE SAW IT DIDN'T HAVE WEIGHT EITHER. SO IF ALL OF U SO CALLED REAL HOPPERS HAVE TO CHEAT TO FEEL GOOD, GO AHEAD AND CHEAT WE AINT CRYING! AND AS FOR THE LINCON I HOPE HE IS READY FOR THIS WEEKEND. IF IT HOPS LIKE THE SO CALLED OWNER RUNS HIS MOUTH, IT MIGHT BE GOOD. FOR ALL THE ****** THAT DON'T HAVE A CAR THEY NEED TO QUIT BEING CHEERLEADERS. LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING OR THE REAL OWNERS ATLEAST! THE PERSON YOU SAID WAS PUSHING ON THE BLUE CUTLAS, THAT MAN WEIGHS ABOUT 95LBS THE MOST SO THAT DOES NOT MAKE A DIFFERENCE. ANYBODY ELSE GOT SOMETHING TO SAY...COME HOLLA AT ME!


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 20 2008, 10:50 AM~11917547
> *Nice pics Beli.  I like the pic of my girl sporting the rockabilly hairstyle.  I got a pic of Fonzy for her!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



*HEY MA' ........ I missed you and CHAS yesterday...... But its alright, we will be together this weekend, right?? Love ya........*


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 20 2008, 11:11 AM~11917776
> *naw i was just fillin you in......it all good homie im always on chill.......it was just to krunk yesterday......i had a great time......while i was in the middle of all that shit sum guys was like well what do you have.....i had to shut up but i let em know...the hustle aint a hopper it just so happens to do what it dose
> *



Sup Slim, didnt expect 2 see yall Htown boys down there, but it was good 2 see yall out there...I know Honest Hustle aint a hopper, but it looks good doin what it do... :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 20 2008, 12:10 PM~11917757
> *
> the best part was when 4u2envy won the plaque and throw it back at there
> feet ................ way to go ..........
> ...



:0 DAMM I DIDNT SEE THAT PART ! 

SOUNDS LIKE I MISSED ALOT OF CHIT TOCKING


* ANYWAY ! BAD ASS PICNIC .....*


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

IRVING CUSTOMZ the big I.C. was in full effect ....... i'ma come out with a ranger paint it green and call it leap frog ............... lol hahaha ........... hoppin over haterz


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 20 2008, 11:53 AM~11918697
> *IRVING CUSTOMZ      the        big      I.C.  was in full effect ....... i'ma come out with a ranger paint it green and call it leap frog ............... lol hahaha ........... hoppin over haterz
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 20 2008, 11:53 AM~11918697
> *IRVING CUSTOMZ      the        big      I.C.  was in full effect ....... i'ma come out with a ranger paint it green and call it leap frog ............... lol hahaha ........... hoppin over haterz
> *


no mames i'll slap you on the face puto.Just get you a car and quit bullshiting you already know i will help you.(not)and get to work cabron cause i am all the way on van alstyne or whatever this shit is called.i'm inside the shops office cheking all this haterz.i just love it IRVING CUSTOMZ on the madafucking house(4u2envy,project 79 and linconater coming soon) put in it down for the crooked I.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

City boy 214 next time u see the real king of the street 4 u 2 envy ask him to pop the trunk 4 u he will gladly do it , its all ways locked up so u can look under it all so. u will see he aint hiddin any thg.4 u 2 envy the real king of the the streets. no weiaght no piston no bullshit just a well built car and well maintained.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Oct 20 2008, 01:07 PM~11918271
> *SAL, IF YOU WERE LOOKING AT THE ANGLE OF THE OTHER CAR YOU WOULD OF SEEN ALL THE WEIGHT IN THE BACK OF THE CAR. YOU ALL SAID IT YOURSELVES...EVERYBODY CHEATS AND AS YOU CAN SEE IT'S NOTICABLE. THE CUTLAS WAS BUILT IN 1 WEEK AND IT WENT OUT THERE WITH NO WEIGHT AND NO BUMPER TO SHOW BAD BOYS DON'T HAVE TO ADD WEIGHT. THE TRUNK OF THE CADDY WAS POPPED AND EVERYONE SAW IT DIDN'T HAVE WEIGHT EITHER. SO IF ALL OF U SO CALLED REAL HOPPERS HAVE TO CHEAT TO FEEL GOOD, GO AHEAD AND CHEAT WE AINT CRYING!  AND AS FOR THE LINCON I HOPE HE IS READY FOR THIS WEEKEND. IF IT HOPS LIKE THE SO CALLED OWNER RUNS HIS MOUTH, IT MIGHT BE GOOD. FOR ALL THE ****** THAT DON'T HAVE A CAR THEY NEED TO QUIT BEING CHEERLEADERS. LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING OR THE REAL OWNERS ATLEAST! THE PERSON YOU SAID WAS PUSHING ON THE BLUE CUTLAS, THAT MAN WEIGHS ABOUT 95LBS THE MOST SO THAT DOES NOT MAKE A DIFFERENCE. ANYBODY ELSE GOT SOMETHING TO SAY...COME HOLLA AT ME!
> *


oh aint this a bitch.......i was cheerleadin I can admit that....just like I can admit that I lost and not come up with reasons why....shit we could have fell asleep on the hood waitin on u ****** to quit cryin cuz u had to hop the lincoln...oh crybaby ass ******.....then got the nerve to talk shit while u was leavin the park ol poor sportsmanship havin ass ******....now that was sum ho ass shit...only person that chunk tha duece was homie in the tonka das what I'm talmbout ....he knows how to drop that shit right there in the pit....my car dose 30s but its not a hopper so I don't hype it up to be........but if I would have had it there I would have pulled it up just cuz I like havin a good time and I like tha switch......tha cutlass won fair and square whatever the advatage was....but its fucked up he gave it back because of what he had to go thru to get...i would have done the same thing.....the shit talkin was fun for me but damn homie u drop the shit and tell see ya next week homie


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQ3Iea_GEtw


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Oct 20 2008, 11:07 AM~11918271
> *SAL, IF YOU WERE LOOKING AT THE ANGLE OF THE OTHER CAR YOU WOULD OF SEEN ALL THE WEIGHT IN THE BACK OF THE CAR. YOU ALL SAID IT YOURSELVES...EVERYBODY CHEATS AND AS YOU CAN SEE IT'S NOTICABLE. THE CUTLAS WAS BUILT IN 1 WEEK AND IT WENT OUT THERE WITH NO WEIGHT AND NO BUMPER TO SHOW BAD BOYS DON'T HAVE TO ADD WEIGHT. THE TRUNK OF THE CADDY WAS POPPED AND EVERYONE SAW IT DIDN'T HAVE WEIGHT EITHER. SO IF ALL OF U SO CALLED REAL HOPPERS HAVE TO CHEAT TO FEEL GOOD, GO AHEAD AND CHEAT WE AINT CRYING!  AND AS FOR THE LINCON I HOPE HE IS READY FOR THIS WEEKEND. IF IT HOPS LIKE THE SO CALLED OWNER RUNS HIS MOUTH, IT MIGHT BE GOOD. FOR ALL THE ****** THAT DON'T HAVE A CAR THEY NEED TO QUIT BEING CHEERLEADERS. LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING OR THE REAL OWNERS ATLEAST! THE PERSON YOU SAID WAS PUSHING ON THE BLUE CUTLAS, THAT MAN WEIGHS ABOUT 95LBS THE MOST SO THAT DOES NOT MAKE A DIFFERENCE. ANYBODY ELSE GOT SOMETHING TO SAY...COME HOLLA AT ME!
> *



OK FOR NE U KNOW WHO I AM I DONT KNOW U CITYBOY214. OR MAYBE I DO AND UR JUST HIDING BEHIND A SCREEN NAME. FIRST OFF JUST LIKE CESAR SAID THE CUTLASS DOES NOT HAVE ANY WEIHT IN IT. AND AS FAR AS YALLS CAR BEING BUILT IN TWO DAYS I DONT REALLY CARE. AND U SAY YALL BROUGHT WITH NO BUMPER SO WE COULD SEE THAT U DONT USE WEIGHT. WELL THE CAR WAS MISSING ALOT MORE THAN JUST THE BUMPER SO I FIND THAT HARD TO BELIEVE. MAYBE YALL DIDNT HAVE THE BUMPER. I DONT KNOW AND REALLY DONT CARE. YEA THE TRUNK ON THE CADDY WAS POPPED AND AND WE DID SEE WHAT WAS THERE. AND NOW WE KNOW WHY IT DOESNT DO SHIT. I'LL STOP THERE WITH THE CADDY. AND AS FAR AS THE 95 POUND DUDE THAR WAS PUSHING DOWN ON THE TRUNK. YOU CAN CLEARLY SEE THAT IT DID MAKE A DIFFERENCE ON THE VIDEO. SO WHETHER IT WAS JUST HIM OR THREE GUYS LIKE I WAS TOLD IT MADE A DIFFERENCE. WATCH THE VIDEO AGAIN U WILL SEE. AND OH YEA WE HAVE VIDEO OF THAT SO IF WANNA SEE IT THEN JUST KEEP TELLING UR SELF IT DIDNT MAKE A DIFFERENCE. YOU HUYS WILL ALWAYS BE SORE LOSERS JUST LIKE YALL WERE WHEN I WAS BUSTIN YALLS ASS WITH MY 63 BEFORE I SOLD IT.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 20 2008, 12:44 PM~11919198
> *oh aint this a bitch.......i was cheerleadin I can admit that....just like I can admit that I lost and not come up with reasons why....shit we could have fell asleep on the hood waitin on u ****** to quit cryin cuz u had to hop the lincoln...oh crybaby ass ******.....then got the nerve to talk shit while u was leavin the park ol poor sportsmanship havin ass ******....now that was sum ho ass shit...only person that chunk tha duece was homie in the tonka das what I'm talmbout ....he knows how to drop that shit right there in the pit....my car dose 30s but its not a hopper so I don't hype it up to be........but if I would have had it there I would have pulled it up just cuz I like havin a good time and I like tha switch......tha cutlass won fair and square whatever the advatage was....but its fucked up he gave it back because of what he had to go thru to get...i would have done the same thing.....the shit talkin was fun for me but damn homie u drop the shit and tell see ya next week homie
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 12:59 PM~11919357
> *OK FOR NE U KNOW WHO I AM I DONT KNOW U CITYBOY214. OR MAYBE I DO AND UR JUST HIDING BEHIND A SCREEN NAME. FIRST OFF JUST LIKE CESAR SAID THE CUTLASS DOES NOT HAVE ANY WEIHT IN IT. AND AS FAR AS YALLS CAR BEING BUILT IN TWO DAYS I DONT REALLY CARE. AND U SAY YALL BROUGHT WITH NO BUMPER SO WE COULD SEE THAT U DONT USE WEIGHT. WELL THE CAR WAS MISSING ALOT MORE THAN JUST THE BUMPER SO I FIND THAT HARD TO BELIEVE. MAYBE YALL DIDNT HAVE THE BUMPER. I DONT KNOW AND REALLY DONT CARE. YEA THE TRUNK ON THE CADDY WAS POPPED AND AND WE DID SEE WHAT WAS THERE. AND NOW WE KNOW WHY IT DOESNT DO SHIT. I'LL STOP THERE WITH THE CADDY. AND AS FAR AS THE 95 POUND DUDE THAR WAS PUSHING DOWN ON THE TRUNK. YOU CAN CLEARLY SEE THAT IT DID MAKE A DIFFERENCE ON THE VIDEO. SO WHETHER IT WAS JUST HIM OR THREE GUYS LIKE I WAS TOLD IT MADE A DIFFERENCE. WATCH THE VIDEO AGAIN U WILL SEE. AND OH YEA WE HAVE VIDEO OF THAT SO IF WANNA SEE IT THEN JUST KEEP TELLING UR SELF IT DIDNT MAKE A DIFFERENCE. YOU HUYS WILL ALWAYS BE SORE LOSERS JUST LIKE YALL WERE WHEN I WAS BUSTIN YALLS ASS WITH MY 63 BEFORE I SOLD IT.
> *


what he said :twak: uffin: :thumbsdown:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

AND DONT ACT LIKE YALL DONT KNOW THE TOMBRAIDER. YOU KNOW THE CAR THAT U GUYS TRIED TO BRING AND HOP AGAINST US WITH. WHEN U GUYS KNEW DAMN WELL IT WAS BUILT AT IRVING CUSTOMZ. A MATTER OF FACT EVERYONE IN TEXAS KNOWS WHERE IT WAS BUILT. BUT LIKE ALWAYS YALL CANT GET ANYTHING TO WORK.

WELL GUESS WHAT, WE GOT IT BACK AT THE SHOP CUZ THE NEW OWNER KNOWS WHERE TO GET WORK DONE AND WHERE NOT TO. AND THE FUNNY THING IS WHEN HE BROUGHT IT, IT HAD BAD BOYS STICKERS ALL OVER IT. JUST TO LET U KNOW WE WILL BE BRINGING IT TO THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOW TO SHOW YOU HOW ITS DONE. AND YES THE BAD BOYS STICKERS THAT WERE NOT SCRATCHED OFF WILL STILL BE THERE. AND SINCE YALL HAD IT YALL KNOW IT HAD NO WEIGHT. AND YES IT WILL HAVE A DALLAS LOWRIDER PLAQUE ON IT.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

ONE MORE THING ALL THIS SHIT TALKING HAS GOT ME TO START WORKING ON SOMETHING NEW. SO YALL BETTER STEP YO GAME UP CUZ WHEN I COME BACK I WILL BE SMASHING EVERYTHING THAT PULLS UP.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 01:09 PM~11919442
> *AND DONT ACT LIKE YALL DONT KNOW THE TOMBRAIDER. YOU KNOW THE CAR THAT U GUYS TRIED TO BRING AND HOP AGAINST US WITH. WHEN U GUYS KNEW DAMN WELL IT WAS BUILT AT IRVING CUSTOMZ. A MATTER OF FACT EVERYONE IN TEXAS KNOWS WHERE IT WAS BUILT. BUT LIKE ALWAYS YALL CANT GET ANYTHING TO WORK.
> 
> WELL GUESS WHAT, WE GOT IT BACK AT THE SHOP CUZ THE NEW OWNER KNOWS WHERE TO GET WORK DONE AND WHERE NOT TO. AND THE FUNNY THING IS WHEN HE BROUGHT IT, IT HAD BAD BOYS STICKERS ALL OVER IT. JUST TO LET U KNOW WE WILL BE BRINGING IT TO THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOW TO SHOW YOU HOW ITS DONE. AND YES THE BAD BOYS STICKERS THAT WERE NOT SCRATCHED OFF WILL STILL BE THERE. AND SINCE YALL HAD IT YALL KNOW IT HAD NO WEIGHT. AND YES IT WILL HAVE A DALLAS LOWRIDER PLAQUE ON IT.
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
QUIEREN MAS ???????

:tongue: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

" LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING "

WELL THAT'S WHAT DID GO ON ...... 4U2ENVY HOPPED LIKE 7 TIMES IN A ROW BACK TO BACK TO BACK MAN IT WAS CRAZY. THE ORANGE CAR DID'NT DO ANYTHING 6 GUYS IN THE TRUNK WORKING ON IT FOR LIKE 20 MIN. IT TOOK SO LONG TO FIX THE CAR THAT SOME PEOPLE ASKED IF WE HAD ALREADY HOPPED. MAN NOW THAT WAS A LONG TIME TO FIX THAT CAR. 





" FOR ALL THE ****** THAT DON'T HAVE A CAR THEY NEED TO QUIT BEING CHEERLEADERS "

WELL ITS NOT REALLY BEING CALLED CHEERLEADERS ...... ITS CALLED A TEAM ..... TEAM WORK IS WHEN YOU HAVE THREE ( 3 ) OR MORE WOKING ON SOMETHING TOGETHER. DEFINE TEAM WORK AS FOLLOWS - Teamwork - (a) is when you communicate about your decisions and listen to your team members and act on their advice.(b) Teamwork is all about communication. When a problem arises, either individually or within the group, it's great to have people to discuss solutions with. - this is what team work means ...... thank you 





" THE PERSON YOU SAID WAS PUSHING ON THE BLUE CUTLAS, THAT MAN WEIGHS ABOUT 95LBS THE MOST SO THAT DOES NOT MAKE A DIFFERENCE."

WELL THAT DONT MATTER ....... IF YOU PUSH ON THE CAR IT'S STILL CALLED PUSHING...... DEE DEE DEE ....... BUT YOU SAY ONE ( 1 ) GUY WE HAVE HAVE PIXZ OF AT LEAST FOUR ( 4 ). WELL MAYBE THEY ALL WEIGHED 95 LBS.N EACH ..... SO THAT WAS ONLY 380 LBS. EXTRA ....... AT LEAST YOU AGREE THAT SOMEONE WAS PUSHING ON THE CAR....... GOOD ......


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

damn, this shit is getting crazy in here. :cheesy: so where is this place yall talkin about where yall going to hop next weekend?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

HERES A PIC OF THE CAR THAT WILL BE BUSTIN YALLS ASS NEXT WEEK.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 03:14 PM~11919484
> *HERES A PIC OF THE CAR THAT WILL BE BUSTIN YALLS ASS NEXT WEEK.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Oct 20 2008, 01:13 PM~11919478
> *damn, this shit is getting crazy in here. :cheesy:  so where is this place yall talkin about where yall going to hop next weekend?
> *



EVEN CLOSER TO YOU HOMIE. ITS AT THE BIG TOWN EXHIBIT HALL ON HIGHWAY 80. THIS SUNDAY.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 20 2008, 12:44 PM~11919198
> *oh aint this a bitch.......i was cheerleadin I can admit that....just like I can admit that I lost and not come up with reasons why....shit we could have fell asleep on the hood waitin on u ****** to quit cryin cuz u had to hop the lincoln...oh crybaby ass ******.....then got the nerve to talk shit while u was leavin the park ol poor sportsmanship havin ass ******....now that was sum ho ass shit...only person that chunk tha duece was homie in the tonka das what I'm talmbout ....he knows how to drop that shit right there in the pit....my car dose 30s but its not a hopper so I don't hype it up to be........but if I would have had it there I would have pulled it up just cuz I like havin a good time and I like tha switch......tha cutlass won fair and square whatever the advatage was....but its fucked up he gave it back because of what he had to go thru to get...i would have done the same thing.....the shit talkin was fun for me but damn homie u drop the shit and tell see ya next week homie
> *



THE GUY THAT CHUNKED UP THE DUECE TO YOU WAS B. HE IS A COOL ASS DUDE.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 03:18 PM~11919516
> *THE GUY THAT CHUNKED UP THE DUECE TO YOU WAS B. HE IS A COOL ASS DUDE.
> *


he seem to be good people


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 20 2008, 01:20 PM~11919535
> *he seem to be good people
> *



HE IS REALY GOOD PEOPLE. HES A CHARACTER TOO. U SEE HE HAD A YELLOW SHIRT TO MATCH HIS CAR.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 20 2008, 03:13 PM~11919477
> *" LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING "
> 
> WELL THAT'S WHAT DID GO ON ...... 4U2ENVY HOPPED LIKE 7 TIMES IN A ROW BACK TO BACK TO BACK MAN IT WAS CRAZY. THE ORANGE CAR DID'NT DO ANYTHING 6 GUYS IN THE TRUNK WORKING ON IT FOR LIKE 20 MIN. IT TOOK SO LONG TO FIX THE CAR THAT SOME PEOPLE ASKED IF WE HAD ALREADY HOPPED. MAN NOW THAT WAS A LONG TIME TO FIX THAT CAR.
> ...


 damn never looked at it that way :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

i had a great time yesterday all the shit talking and all. some real heated at the moment, but at the end it's all good !


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Oct 20 2008, 02:24 PM~11919570
> *i had a great time yesterday all the shit  talking and all. some real heated at the moment, but at the end it's all good !
> *


:yes:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 20 2008, 01:13 PM~11919477
> *" LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING "
> 
> WELL THAT'S WHAT DID GO ON ...... 4U2ENVY HOPPED LIKE 7 TIMES IN A ROW BACK TO BACK TO BACK MAN IT WAS CRAZY. THE ORANGE CAR DID'NT DO ANYTHING 6 GUYS IN THE TRUNK WORKING ON IT FOR LIKE 20 MIN. IT TOOK SO LONG TO FIX THE CAR THAT SOME PEOPLE ASKED IF WE HAD ALREADY HOPPED. MAN NOW THAT WAS A LONG TIME TO FIX THAT CAR.
> ...




DAMN THAT WAS DEEP, DAMN ICJOKER U MUST HAVE PULLED OUT DICTIONARY FOR THAT ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## DollaBill99 (Nov 10, 2005)

First off I'd like to thank everyone who organized yesterdays event. 
Also, would like to thank Luis from LM customs for the invite, it was worth the trip from Louisiana. Below is one of the clips I took yesterday.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

21 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
17 Members: Loco 61, big pimpin, acosta512, 9-lives, DollaBill99, DALLAS-G, VENOM65, tples65, 214pinkcandy, SHOELACES, miggy254, 713ridaz, 93candylac, loster87, CITYBOY214, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, supercutdog

This Topic IS Been Bumpin All Day... :0


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 03:22 PM~11919555
> *HE IS REALY GOOD PEOPLE. HES A CHARACTER TOO. U SEE HE HAD A YELLOW SHIRT TO MATCH HIS CAR.
> *


and he had on the spongebob edition j's also :0 breakin boys off.....all in all i had a great time i would like to invite all of dallas to desert dreams picnic on nov 9th at bearcreek park


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DollaBill99_@Oct 20 2008, 03:32 PM~11919621
> *First off I'd like to thank everyone who organized yesterdays event.
> Also, would like to thank Luis from LM customs for the invite, it was worth the trip from Louisiana.  Below is one of the clips I took yesterday.
> 
> ...





Welcome to the Game homeboy........ next it will be you Chit Talking ! LOL....


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 20 2008, 01:34 PM~11919645
> *and he had on the spongebob edition j's also :0 breakin boys off.....all in all i had a great time i would like to invite all of dallas to desert dreams picnic on nov 9th at bearcreek park
> *



SHIT THAT SOUNDS COOL. PM SOME INFO OR PUT IT UNDER SHOWS AND EVENTS


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

anyone get a pic of my retarded ass hangin out switchmans roof


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

SLIMONTHEBUMPERRRRRRRR WERE U THE DUDE HOLDING THE WHEEL ON THE LINCOLN.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 20 2008, 01:38 PM~11919678
> *anyone get a pic of my retarded ass hangin out switchmans roof
> *


I DIDNT BUT THAT WAS SOME FUNNY SHIT. U POPPED OUT THAT MUTHA LIKE A JACK IN THE BOX.


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

This is better then pro wrestling :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 20 2008, 03:40 PM~11919691
> *This is better then pro wrestling :thumbsup:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 03:39 PM~11919680
> *SLIMONTHEBUMPERRRRRRRR WERE U THE DUDE HOLDING THE WHEEL ON THE LINCOLN.
> *


yessirrrrrrrrrrr dat would be me


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

is it by the big town mall?


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 20 2008, 01:38 PM~11919678
> *anyone get a pic of my retarded ass hangin out switchmans roof
> *


I THOUGHT YOU WERE STANDING !!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 20 2008, 01:40 PM~11919691
> *This is better then pro wrestling :thumbsup:
> *



PRO WRESTLING SUCKS.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 03:39 PM~11919687
> *I DIDNT BUT THAT WAS SOME FUNNY SHIT. U POPPED OUT THAT MUTHA LIKE A JACK IN THE BOX.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Oct 20 2008, 01:40 PM~11919700
> *is it by the big town mall?
> *



I THINK SO


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 20 2008, 01:40 PM~11919699
> *yessirrrrrrrrrrr dat would be me
> *



I DIDNT EVEN KNOW THE DAMN CAR HAD A SUNROOF. I WAS LIKE WHAT THE FUCK.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 20 2008, 03:41 PM~11919704
> *I THOUGHT YOU WERE STANDING !!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shit i was........had to apolgize for putin my feet n tha seat........i was just to krunk


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

at least thats what it said when i tried to google it. :dunno:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Oct 20 2008, 01:40 PM~11919700
> *is it by the big town mall?
> *



IT IS BIG TOWN MALL ...... WHERE THEY HAVE THE GUN SHOWS AND OTHER EXHIBITS.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Oct 20 2008, 01:43 PM~11919728
> *at least thats what it said when i tried to google it. :dunno:
> *



GO TO SHOWS AND EVENTS AND GO TO THE TORRES EMPIRE THREAD. ALL THE INFO IS ON THERE


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 03:09 PM~11919442
> *AND DONT ACT LIKE YALL DONT KNOW THE TOMBRAIDER. YOU KNOW THE CAR THAT U GUYS TRIED TO BRING AND HOP AGAINST US WITH. WHEN U GUYS KNEW DAMN WELL IT WAS BUILT AT IRVING CUSTOMZ. A MATTER OF FACT EVERYONE IN TEXAS KNOWS WHERE IT WAS BUILT. BUT LIKE ALWAYS YALL CANT GET ANYTHING TO WORK.
> 
> WELL GUESS WHAT, WE GOT IT BACK AT THE SHOP CUZ THE NEW OWNER KNOWS WHERE TO GET WORK DONE AND WHERE NOT TO. AND THE FUNNY THING IS WHEN HE BROUGHT IT, IT HAD BAD BOYS STICKERS ALL OVER IT. JUST TO LET U KNOW WE WILL BE BRINGING IT TO THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOW TO SHOW YOU HOW ITS DONE. AND YES THE BAD BOYS STICKERS THAT WERE NOT SCRATCHED OFF WILL STILL BE THERE. AND SINCE YALL HAD IT YALL KNOW IT HAD NO WEIGHT. AND YES IT WILL HAVE A DALLAS LOWRIDER PLAQUE ON IT.
> *


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

MY NAME JUAN I WAS THE ONE IN THE BROWN SHIRT. I DONT KNOW WHY YOU ARE TALKING SHIT YOU DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR OUT THERE!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 20 2008, 01:43 PM~11919727
> *shit i was........had to apolgize for putin my feet n tha seat........i was just to krunk
> *



KRUNK YOU WERE HOMIE CAUSE AT 1 POINT YOU CAME OFF THE GROUND WHEN YOU WERE HOPPIN .................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 20 2008, 01:38 PM~11919678
> *anyone get a pic of my retarded ass hangin out switchmans roof
> *


I try but i was out of memory either my camara fucked up or is me.excuse my speling i'm coming inside the office at the job site so i have to watch the manager cause he is a dickhead.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 20 2008, 02:40 PM~11919691
> *This is better then pro wrestling :thumbsup:
> *


a couple of time it look like it was going to be a ROYAL RUMBLE


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Oct 20 2008, 01:45 PM~11919746
> *MY NAME JUAN I WAS THE ONE IN THE BROWN SHIRT. I DONT KNOW WHY YOU ARE TALKING SHIT YOU DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR OUT THERE!
> *



DAMN IT 1 !!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 

WE WAS HAVING A FRIEND CONVERSATION TIL YOU PUT THIS SH^T UP !!! NOW YA GONNA GET IT !!!! :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Oct 20 2008, 01:45 PM~11919746
> *MY NAME JUAN I WAS THE ONE IN THE BROWN SHIRT. I DONT KNOW WHY YOU ARE TALKING SHIT YOU DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR OUT THERE!
> *


 LIKE I SAID I DONT KNOW U AND U CALLED ME OUT. SO DONT GET UR FEELINGS ALL HURT. AND LIKE I SAID I WILL BE BUSTIN A NEW HOPPER AND I WILL BE SURE TO CALL U OUT FIRST. IM DONE TALKING ABOUT THIS. CUZ ITS A BUNCH OF BULLSHIT.


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Oct 20 2008, 01:47 PM~11919769
> *a couple of time it look like it was going to be a ROYAL RUMBLE
> *


you get what im talking about homie :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Oct 20 2008, 01:45 PM~11919746
> *MY NAME JUAN I WAS THE ONE IN THE BROWN SHIRT. I DONT KNOW WHY YOU ARE TALKING SHIT YOU DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR OUT THERE!
> *


hi juan :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 20 2008, 01:45 PM~11919745
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN IS RIGHT. WASSUP MIGGY


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Oct 20 2008, 01:48 PM~11919795
> *hi juan :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



HI JUAN


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 01:49 PM~11919812
> *HI JUAN
> *


 NO SH^T TALKIN JUAN !!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 20 2008, 01:52 PM~11919830
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t0A4rvOF0iA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t0A4rvOF0iA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> :biggrin:
> *



FAIL :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

AND IM NOT TALKING SHIT IM JUST SPEAKING THE TRUTH.


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

IF YOU OWN THE CAR THEN TALK SHIT! IF YOU DONT OWN IT DONT SAY SHIT. IM THE ONE WITH THE BLUE CAR


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WELL ALL IN ALL IT WAS A GREAT PICNIC.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 16 2008, 04:04 PM~11883404
> *BUT IM FROM TEXAS ***** ............ AND ILL TELL YOU THIS.
> IN THE DFW WE DONT ROLL WITH CHROME GARGOYLES ON OUR GRILLS...
> 
> ...



hmmmm wonder wha part of the DFW Mike Jones is from cuz all i see is some clean azz low lows on 13s and 14s  that brown suburban looks clean on them knock offs..
it fuckin sucks that i missed out i had alot of shit to do this weekend and even went to some bunk ass show 90 miles away all for nothing cuz down there they dont have love for lowriders either .. but fuck it life goes on.. so ill see yall guys in Mesquite on Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:uh: oh boy


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 02:14 PM~11919484
> *HERES A PIC OF THE CAR THAT WILL BE BUSTIN YALLS ASS NEXT WEEK.
> 
> 
> ...


Tomb Raider Baby; 63 Hopper of Death. Best hopper in north Texas for 2 yrs straight.. Known throughout Texas, why cause we traveled with that car to many big and many small out of town shows..


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Oct 20 2008, 01:54 PM~11919864
> *IF YOU OWN THE  CAR THEN TALK SHIT! IF YOU DONT OWN IT DONT SAY SHIT. IM THE ONE WITH THE BLUE CAR
> *



BLAH BLAH BLAH MUTHAFUCKIN BLAH. IF U OWN THE CAR THEN HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH. I KNOW I DID WHEN I WAS SMASHING BAD BOYS WITH MY 63.


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 20 2008, 01:56 PM~11919879
> *Tomb Raider Baby;  63 Hopper of Death. Best hopper in north Texas for 2 yrs straight.. Known throughout Texas, why cause we traveled with that car to many big and many small out of town shows..
> *


Hows the leg doing John :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 20 2008, 03:50 PM~11919822
> *NO SH^T TALKIN JUAN !!!!! :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *



and the one place you go to i dont go  :banghead: we'll have to save the beer drinkin till next sunday i guess lol just messin wit ya bro..


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 20 2008, 01:58 PM~11919900
> *Hows the leg doing John :biggrin:
> *



MY LEG IS DOING GREAT. OH MY BAD IM NOT JOHN.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 20 2008, 01:58 PM~11919909
> *and the one place you go to i dont go    :banghead: we'll have to save the beer drinkin till next sunday i guess lol just messin wit ya bro..
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 03:57 PM~11919896
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH MUTHAFUCKIN BLAH. IF U OWN THE CAR THEN HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH. I KNOW I DID WHEN I WAS SMASHING BAD BOYS WITH MY 63.
> *



iam not a hopper but ill 2nd that.. man i always see that shit too. if it was me, id be like fuck that if iam the one payin for it then iam the one thats gonna brake it god dammit :biggrin: thats like me going out n buyin a 09 chevy n lettin 9lives drive it home :no: :no: no way jose


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

ITS NOT YOURS ANYMORE SO GET OFF OF THAT YOU HAD TO SELL IT HOMEBOY


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 20 2008, 01:58 PM~11919900
> *Hows the leg doing John :biggrin:
> *



WASSUP SUPERCUTDOG U BRINGING THE CUTLASS SOON OR WHAT. WE NEED MORE OF THESE GREAT SHIT TALKING EVENTS.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Oct 20 2008, 02:01 PM~11919935
> *ITS NOT YOURS ANYMORE SO GET OFF OF THAT YOU HAD TO SELL IT HOMEBOY
> *



IT TOOK U THAT LONG TO TYPE THAT.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Oct 20 2008, 02:01 PM~11919935
> *ITS NOT YOURS ANYMORE SO GET OFF OF THAT YOU HAD TO SELL IT HOMEBOY
> *



HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 03:59 PM~11919916
> *MY LEG IS DOING GREAT. OH MY BAD IM NOT JOHN.
> *



looks like yall had a great time out there yesterday bro. well now i know whenever i get rich enough to afford to build a hopper i already know which shop iam takin it to... :thumbsup:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 02:01 PM~11919938
> *WASSUP SUPERCUTDOG U BRINGING THE CUTLASS SOON OR WHAT. WE NEED MORE OF THESE GREAT SHIT TALKING EVENTS.
> *


I'm thinking about bringing it out :biggrin:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

:biggrin: OWN YOUR OWN CAR THEN TALK SHIT HOMEBOY :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 04:02 PM~11919945
> *IT TOOK U THAT LONG TO TYPE THAT.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 20 2008, 04:03 PM~11919958
> *looks like yall had a great time out there yesterday bro.  well now i know whenever i get rich enough to afford to build a hopper i already know which shop iam takin it to... :thumbsup:
> *



or i could go take it to that other shop and then be sure to bring along 4 homeboys to help me push down on my trunk and down here we dont weigh 95lbs... ok i better stop now :biggrin:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 03:02 PM~11919945
> *IT TOOK U THAT LONG TO TYPE THAT.
> *


maybe he's having someone type for him too? :dunno: :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 20 2008, 02:04 PM~11919966
> *I'm thinking about bringing it out :biggrin:
> *



HELL YEA BRING IT OUT MAN. WE NEED SOME MORE CARS OUT THERE


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 20 2008, 02:06 PM~11919981
> *or i could go take it to that other shop and then be sure to bring along 4 homeboys to help me push down on my trunk and down here we dont weigh 95lbs... ok i better stop now  :biggrin:
> *



NO DONT DO THAT.


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

im just saving up $ to buy another pump to make it double!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Oct 20 2008, 03:01 PM~11919935
> *ITS NOT YOURS ANYMORE SO GET OFF OF THAT YOU HAD TO SELL IT HOMEBOY
> *


WHO IS THIS?....OH WAIT, THE GUY WITH THE BROWN SHIRT BLUE CAR....SHOULDN'T U B WORKIN ON YOUR CAR INSTEAD OF CHATITN ONLINE! 

NO DISRESPECT, JUST WONDERING!!!!!!!!

WHAT'S UP VENOM :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Oct 20 2008, 02:07 PM~11919998
> *WHO THE IS THIS?....OH WAIT, THE GUY WITH THE BROWN SHIRT BLUE CAR....SHOULDN'T U B WORKIN ON YOUR CAR INSTEAD OF CHATITN ONLINE!
> 
> NO DISRESPECT, JUST WONDERING!!!!!!!!
> ...



WHATS UP BABY,


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

THIS THE GUY THAT " TRIED " TO GAS HOP THE CAR ................... THAT BLUE ONE ........... THE BLUE HOP LESS ................. OR WAS IT A BLUE CUTLASS .......... I LIKE THE BLUE HOP LESS BETTER ............... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Oct 20 2008, 04:04 PM~11919969
> *:biggrin: OWN YOUR OWN CAR THEN TALK SHIT HOMEBOY :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 20 2008, 02:07 PM~11919997
> *im just saving up $ to buy another pump to make it double!
> *



NOTHIN WRONG WITH THAT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> Hows the leg doing John :biggrin:
> 
> 
> > ---------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 20 2008, 03:58 PM~11919900
> *Hows the leg doing John :biggrin:
> *


His Leg Is Doing Great.. Couple Of Weekends Ago...


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> It's getting better... I'm retired from my job and my 69 Impala is almost done..


[/quote]
Lookin good John!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 20 2008, 04:10 PM~11920026
> *His Leg Is Doing Great.. Couple Of Weekends Ago...
> 
> 
> ...


and still gettin his hustle on.. dont know the guy but thats whats up.  awreadyyy


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 20 2008, 04:09 PM~11920014
> * :uh:
> *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

ITS LIKE THIS HOMEBOY. WHEN I FIRST BUILT MY CAR I TOOK IT AND HOPPED AGAINST INFINITI FOR THE KING OF THE STREETS BELT. I DIDNT HIT THE SWITCH. BUT MY CAR OUT PERFORMED THE OTHER CAR. I THEN HOPPED AGAINST GILBERT AND LOST CUZ I COULDNT HIT THE SWICTH RIGHT. SO AFTER THAT I MADE SURE TO HIT MY OWN SWITCH AND GOT THE BELT BACK. AND NEVER LOST IT FOUR TWO YEARS. I PUT IN MY TIME IN THE HOPPING GAMEI N D-TOWN AND ALL OVER TEXAS AND WILL BE BACK. SO JUST TO LET U KNOW IF U WANNA REALLY TALK SHIT U NEED TO HIT UR OWN SWITCH.


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

" WHO IS THIS?....OH WAIT, THE GUY WITH THE BROWN SHIRT BLUE CAR.... " 





YUP THAT'S HIM ............. WITH THE CACITA BROWN SHIRT ............. WITH THE BLUE HOP LESS .........


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

ALL YALL ***** DONT HAVE ANY MONEY SO JUST MOVER AROUND OR BUILD YALL A HOPPER


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 20 2008, 03:13 PM~11920060
> *and still gettin his hustle on.. dont know the guy but thats whats up.   awreadyyy
> *


You got that right homie, my leg my be broken but not my spirit... Real OG lowriders never die they just keep building...


----------



## 90burban (Oct 20, 2008)

Anybody got more pics of the two tone suburban on 15" wires?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

dammit iam gettin confused on my own comments ... fuck.. i need some mcdonalds ill be back later gotta go get me a kids meal


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Oct 20 2008, 02:16 PM~11920089
> *ALL YALL ***** DONT HAVE ANY MONEY SO JUST MOVER AROUND OR BUILD YALL A HOPPER
> *



OK THIS IS GETTING STUPID NOW. TAKE SOME TYPING CLASSES THEN COME BACK HOMIE.


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

31 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
21 Members: miggy254, Str8crazy80, supercutdog, espinoza surfaces, Big Ted, cali rydah, CITYBOY214, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, VENOM65, tples65, DALLAS-G, 90burban, I.C. Joker, DTOWNRYDA, SWEET*LIL*V, 9-lives, lowdowndirty5975, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, DollaBill99, 93candylac, Loco 61


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 20 2008, 02:17 PM~11920095
> *dammit iam gettin confused on my own comments ... fuck.. i need some mcdonalds ill be back later gotta go get me a kids meal
> *



OH HUNGRY ASS *****. UR GONNA GET THE MCRIB RIGHT WEY.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

30 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
21 Members: miggy254, supercutdog, espinoza surfaces, Big Ted, cali rydah, CITYBOY214, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, VENOM65, tples65, DALLAS-G, 90burban, I.C. Joker, DTOWNRYDA, Str8crazy80, SWEET*LIL*V, 9-lives, lowdowndirty5975, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, DollaBill99, 93candylac, Loco 61






 again


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Oct 20 2008, 02:19 PM~11920114
> *31 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 21 Members: miggy254, Str8crazy80, supercutdog, espinoza surfaces, Big Ted, cali rydah, CITYBOY214, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, VENOM65, tples65, DALLAS-G, 90burban, I.C. Joker, DTOWNRYDA, SWEET*LIL*V, 9-lives, lowdowndirty5975, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, DollaBill99, 93candylac, Loco 61
> *




HOLY SHEEP SHIT THIS TOPIC IS HOT.


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 20 2008, 02:06 PM~11919981
> *or i could go take it to that other shop and then be sure to bring along 4 homeboys to help me push down on my trunk and down here we dont weigh 95lbs... ok i better stop now  :biggrin:
> *




WE'RE NOT TO FAR FROMYA BOYS IN WEIGHT .........

NOMBRE HOMIE !!! ALOT PEOPLE WERE IN SHOCKED TO SEE ME !!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY HOMEBOY COME TALK TO ME IN PERSON!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Oct 20 2008, 04:19 PM~11920114
> *31 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 21 Members: miggy254, Str8crazy80, supercutdog, espinoza surfaces, Big Ted, cali rydah, CITYBOY214, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, VENOM65, tples65, DALLAS-G, 90burban, I.C. Joker, DTOWNRYDA, SWEET*LIL*V, 9-lives, lowdowndirty5975, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, DollaBill99, 93candylac, Loco 61
> *


 :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 03:18 PM~11920109
> *OK THIS IS GETTING STUPID NOW. TAKE SOME TYPING CLASSES THEN COME BACK HOMIE.
> *


Try this, for all you that can't spell or have bad grammer, which is quite a few of you. Open up MS word, type what you want to say in MS Word and then run spell check/grammer check, copy and paste into layitlow window.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Oct 20 2008, 02:21 PM~11920151
> *YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY HOMEBOY COME TALK TO ME IN PERSON!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 20 2008, 02:22 PM~11920162
> *Try this, for all you that can't spell or have bad grammer, which is quite a few of you. Open up MS word, type what you want to say in MS Word and then run spell check/grammer check, copy and paste into layitlow window..  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 04:19 PM~11920122
> *OH HUNGRY ASS *****. UR GONNA GET THE MCRIB RIGHT WEY.
> *


whatever she lets me order cuz usually at the drive thru the bitch will try to stop me even when iam not done ordering.. she'll cut me off and be like ok pull up to the first window and iam like ey ey puta ey iam not finish yet .. i guess they have a set time limit for you to order i dunno... so i just write me a list n say it all fast ... lol man now iam typin some dumbshit.. iam startin to sound like cityboy now :uh: n not makin any sense


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Oct 20 2008, 03:21 PM~11920151
> *YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY HOMEBOY COME TALK TO ME IN PERSON!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I WISH I WOULD HAVE CAME EARLIER......IT WAS A REALLY NICE DAY AND I COULD HAVE GONE WITHOUT SEEING THE COWBOYS GAME.


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

WHAT THE [email protected]#K GOING ON HERE!!


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

" YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY HOMEBOY COME TALK TO ME IN PERSON!!!!!!! " 



OHHHHH SCARY MAN .... OK MR. T ........ TELL ME IN MY FACE .......... I PITTY THE FOOL ........... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Oct 20 2008, 02:21 PM~11920151
> *YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY HOMEBOY COME TALK TO ME IN PERSON!!!!!!!
> *



LIKE I SAID U CALLED ME OUT. SO IF YOU CANT TAKE IT THEN GET OFFLINE AND WORK ON YOUR CAR. AND ONE MORE THING IM NOT A LIL BITCH SO GET IT TWISTED HOMEBOY. I WILL NO LONGER RESPOND TO YOUR BULLSHIT. HAVE A GOOD DAY


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 20 2008, 02:24 PM~11920197
> *" YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY HOMEBOY COME TALK TO ME IN PERSON!!!!!!! "
> OHHHHH SCARY MAN .... OK MR. T ........ TELL ME IN MY FACE .......... I PITTY THE FOOL ...........  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 20 2008, 04:22 PM~11920162
> *Try this, for all you that can't spell or have bad grammer, which is quite a few of you. Open up MS word, type what you want to say in MS Word and then run spell check/grammer check, copy and paste into layitlow window..  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


my lil bro always tells me that too. damn i didnt know i was that bad at it


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 20 2008, 02:24 PM~11920194
> *WHAT THE [email protected]#K GOING ON HERE!!
> *



HEY DK YOU READY TO BUST SOME ****** ASSES WITH THE 63 NEXT WEEK.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Oct 20 2008, 03:16 PM~11920089
> *ALL YALL ***** DONT HAVE ANY MONEY SO JUST MOVER AROUND OR BUILD YALL A HOPPER
> *


AS QUICK AS YOUR MONEY COMES IT'LL GO....SO, JUST CHILL HAVE A GOOD TIME BUILDIN "YOUR" HOPPER, HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH & WE'LL C-U @ THE NEXT SHOW. DON'T TAKE IT SO PERSONNAL.....GOSH! 

AKUNA-MATATA.... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

280 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
275 Members: miggy254, I.C. Joker, CITYBOY214, supercutdog, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, Loco 61, VENOM65, DALLAS-G, tples65, Girly_Lowrider, lowdowndirty5975, DollaBill99, DALLASKUSTOMZ, CATACLYSMIC, 93candylac, tito_ls, SWEET*LIL*V, 9-lives, Big Ted, Str8crazy80, 90burban, DTOWNRYDA


damn 280 :0


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

damn!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Oct 20 2008, 02:26 PM~11920222
> *AS QUICK AS YOUR MONEY COMES IT'LL GO....SO, JUST CHILL HAVE A GOOD TIME BUILDIN "YOUR" HOPPER, HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH & WE'LL C-U @ THE NEXT SHOW.  DON'T TAKE IT SO PERSONNAL.....GOSH!
> 
> AKUNA-MATATA.... :biggrin:
> *



IT MEANS NO WORRIES, WHAT A WONDERFUL PHRASE. HOLY SHIT I WAS SINGING THE DAMN SONG.


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 02:26 PM~11920221
> *HEY DK YOU READY TO BUST SOME ****** ASSES WITH THE 63 NEXT WEEK.
> *



READY TO SMASH THESE NIGGS WITH MY 63!!THAT'S ALL IM SAYING!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 04:16 PM~11920082
> *ITS LIKE THIS HOMEBOY. WHEN I FIRST BUILT MY CAR I TOOK IT AND HOPPED AGAINST INFINITI FOR THE KING OF THE STREETS BELT. I DIDNT HIT THE SWITCH. BUT MY CAR OUT PERFORMED THE OTHER CAR. I THEN HOPPED AGAINST GILBERT AND LOST CUZ I COULDNT HIT THE SWICTH RIGHT. SO AFTER THAT I MADE SURE TO HIT MY OWN SWITCH AND GOT THE BELT BACK. AND NEVER LOST IT FOUR TWO YEARS. I PUT IN MY TIME IN THE HOPPING GAMEI N D-TOWN AND ALL OVER TEXAS AND WILL BE BACK. SO JUST TO LET U KNOW IF U WANNA REALLY TALK SHIT U NEED TO HIT UR OWN SWITCH.
> *




which Infiniti car ?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 20 2008, 02:27 PM~11920234
> *280 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 275 Members: miggy254, I.C. Joker, CITYBOY214, supercutdog, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, Loco 61, VENOM65, DALLAS-G, tples65, Girly_Lowrider, lowdowndirty5975, DollaBill99, DALLASKUSTOMZ, CATACLYSMIC, 93candylac, tito_ls, SWEET*LIL*V, 9-lives, Big Ted, Str8crazy80, 90burban, DTOWNRYDA
> damn 280  :0
> *



BULLSHIT IS THIS FOREAL


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i gotta put that piston pump in my honda civic now and do some house callin


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 20 2008, 02:29 PM~11920250
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS MUTHAFUCCCAS*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 04:29 PM~11920256
> *BULLSHIT IS THIS FOREAL
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Oct 20 2008, 02:21 PM~11920151
> *YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY HOMEBOY COME TALK TO ME IN PERSON!!!!!!!
> *



NOW WAS THAT NECESSARY WEY !!!! HOW COME PEOPLE GROW 
SACKS ON THE NET PERO WHEN THEY'RE IN PERSON YOU CAN NEVER FIND THEM !?!?!!? :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 03:28 PM~11920246
> *IT MEANS NO WORRIES, WHAT A WONDERFUL PHRASE. HOLY SHIT I WAS SINGING THE DAMN SONG.
> *



LMAO... :biggrin:


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 02:30 PM~11920267
> *ALREADY!!!!*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 20 2008, 02:30 PM~11920266
> *i gotta put that piston pump in my honda civic now and do some house callin
> *



MIGGY THIS AINT THE LOWRIDER GAME. BUT IT MIGHT WORK THEY DO IT IN JAPAN. I SEEN THIS FOO WITH A HONDA HITTIN 50S OR 60S. IT FUNNY ASS SHIT.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Oct 20 2008, 02:26 PM~11920222
> *AS QUICK AS YOUR MONEY COMES IT'LL GO....SO, JUST CHILL HAVE A GOOD TIME BUILDIN "YOUR" HOPPER, HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH & WE'LL C-U @ THE NEXT SHOW.  DON'T TAKE IT SO PERSONNAL.....GOSH!
> 
> AKUNA-MATATA.... :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 20 2008, 02:29 PM~11920253
> *which Infiniti car ?
> *



THE BLAK CADDY,


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 02:33 PM~11920302
> *THE BLAK CADDY,
> *


What happen to that Caddy?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 20 2008, 02:34 PM~11920319
> *What happen to that Caddy?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 20 2008, 03:32 PM~11920295
> *:werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:
> *


 :angry: NO I'M  UR :werd: 

:biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WWWWAAAASSSSUUUUPPPPP


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 90burban_@Oct 20 2008, 02:16 PM~11920092
> *Anybody got more pics of the two tone suburban on 15" wires?
> *



I ONLY GOT ONE OF IT. BUT THAT BURBAN IS NICE HOMIE.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 02:38 PM~11920353
> *WWWWAAAASSSSUUUUPPPPP
> *



SHUT YO PIE HOLE CONNIE CHUNG !!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 04:29 PM~11920256
> *BULLSHIT IS THIS FOREAL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Was Dinky Dog out there in his g-ride?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

30 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
21 Members: Str8crazy80, supercutdog, espinoza surfaces, Big Ted, cali rydah, CITYBOY214, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, VENOM65, tples65, miggy254, DALLAS-G, 90burban, I.C. Joker, DTOWNRYDA, SWEET*LIL*V, 9-lives, lowdowndirty5975, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, DollaBill99, 93candylac, Loco 61


----------



## Big Ted (Jul 17, 2008)

Thats was a GREAT PICNIC. I know we all had a great time and I can't wait for next years.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

THIS WAS REALLY FUN, I GUESS EVERYONE GOT TIRED OF THE NONSENSE.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

wut up switch man jr.


----------



## DollaBill99 (Nov 10, 2005)

Slim I got a video of you popping out the car, no picture though. My nephews even enjoyed seeing the action the youngest had his hands up saying "higher". Enjoy.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DollaBill99_@Oct 20 2008, 05:47 PM~11920995
> *Slim I got a video of you popping out the car, no picture though. My nephews even enojoyed seeing the action the youngest had his hands up saying "higher". Enjoy.
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaaaaaaammmnnnn ***** was just to krunk..... :biggrin:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

waz up Bubbas 76!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 20 2008, 12:44 PM~11919198
> *oh aint this a bitch.......i was cheerleadin I can admit that....just like I can admit that I lost and not come up with reasons why....shit we could have fell asleep on the hood waitin on u ****** to quit cryin cuz u had to hop the lincoln...oh crybaby ass ******.....then got the nerve to talk shit while u was leavin the park ol poor sportsmanship havin ass ******....now that was sum ho ass shit...only person that chunk tha duece was homie in the tonka das what I'm talmbout ....he knows how to drop that shit right there in the pit....my car dose 30s but its not a hopper so I don't hype it up to be........but if I would have had it there I would have pulled it up just cuz I like havin a good time and I like tha switch......tha cutlass won fair and square whatever the advatage was....but its fucked up he gave it back because of what he had to go thru to get...i would have done the same thing.....the shit talkin was fun for me but damn homie u drop the shit and tell see ya next week homie
> *



and thats what makes you SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR.....my muthafuccin ***** from the "I" :biggrin:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DollaBill99_@Oct 20 2008, 05:47 PM~11920995
> *Slim I got a video of you popping out the car, no picture though. My nephews even enjoyed seeing the action the youngest had his hands up saying "higher". Enjoy.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

*It can be yours Tim...*


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

waz up Mr. A?


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

I think someone is upset cause they never had a car featured in the backbumber section in lowrider but what do I know :biggrin: hey after that its time to build a new one nobody touching tombraider around here so why hate homie you can see the owner at the time hittin his own switch you should check it out cityboy tight spread on it.
what u think venom?


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 20 2008, 07:01 PM~11922747
> *waz up Mr. A?
> *



SUP HOMIE!! HOW YALL BEEN


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

doing just fine homie!


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 03:03 PM~11919950
> *HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH
> *


 :werd: :werd:


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Oct 20 2008, 07:09 PM~11922869
> *I think someone is upset cause they never had a car featured in the backbumber section in lowrider but what do I know  :biggrin: hey after that its time to build a new one nobody touching tombraider around here so why hate homie you can see the owner at the time hittin his own switch you should check it out cityboy tight spread on it.
> what u think venom?
> *


THATS WHAT THAT IS BIG HOMIE


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 10:26 AM~11917296
> *WASSUP KANDYREGAL
> *


what's up venom I'm a Lil late ha ha man 35 pages any growing... This is better than tv :biggrin:


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

*I WAS TALKING A LOT OF SHIT ON HERE I CAME TO HOPTOBER FEST TO SEE SOME HOPPING AND I WILL SAY THIS.......

LIKE I SAID BEFORE IRVING CUSTOMS CAME TO SHUT PEOPLE (LIKE ME) UP WHICH THEY EARNED.....HATS OFF.

AND PROPS TO SWITCHMAN JR YOU WERE ON A MISSION AND YOU HANDLED YOURS

PROPS TO LATIN KUSTOMS THAT CAME FROM HOUSTON TO HELP MKE THE EVENT BETTER,

I EVEN LIKED THE SHIT TALKIN.....THAT'S PART OF HOPPIN

I DID EXPECT TO SEE MORE HOPPERS OUT THERE......I GUESS SOME WERE SCARED.

BUT THE MAIN QUESTION I HAVE IS HOW THE FUCK DOES BAD BOYS STAY IN BUSINESS?

THE STREETS IS WATCHIN AND THATS REEL TOCK MY NICCA*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

hey i been out in the calle all day. i just got back this shit is still going on.
well alright lets keep it going.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Oct 20 2008, 06:09 PM~11922869
> *I think someone is upset cause they never had a car featured in the backbumber section in lowrider but what do I know  :biggrin: hey after that its time to build a new one nobody touching tombraider around here so why hate homie you can see the owner at the time hittin his own switch you should check it out cityboy tight spread on it.
> what u think venom?
> *



I THINK EBERT AND ROPER GIVE IT TWO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Oct 20 2008, 07:11 PM~11923719
> *:werd:  :werd:
> *



WASSUP MR. A. REMEMBER WHEN TOLD ME TO HIT MY OWN SWITCH. I APRECIATE THE ADVICE. AT FIRST I THOUGHT IT WAS BULLSHIT. BUT HARDLY ANYONE HITS THERE OWN SWITCH ANYMORE. THANKS HOMIE. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE PEOPLE WHO TALK SHIT ON HERE HIT THERE OWN SWITCH. CUZ U CAN HAVE THE BEST HOPPER ON THE STREET. IF U CANT HIT THE SWITCH THAN U AINT SHIT.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 20 2008, 02:46 PM~11920432
> *Was Dinky Dog out there in his g-ride?
> *



HE SURE WAS. THAT LITTLE WHERES WALDO LOOKIN ***** ROLLED THROUGH. AND I NEVER SEEN HIM AGAIN.


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 07:53 PM~11924322
> *HE SURE WAS. THAT LITTLE WHERES WALDO LOOKIN ***** ROLLED THROUGH. AND I NEVER SEEN HIM AGAIN.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DollaBill99_@Oct 20 2008, 03:47 PM~11920995
> *Slim I got a video of you popping out the car, no picture though. My nephews even enjoyed seeing the action the youngest had his hands up saying "higher". Enjoy.
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN SLIM WAS CRUNK THEN A MUTHAFUCCA. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 20 2008, 07:42 PM~11924197
> *I WAS TALKING A LOT OF SHIT ON HERE I CAME TO HOPTOBER FEST TO SEE SOME HOPPING AND I WILL SAY THIS.......
> 
> LIKE I SAID BEFORE IRVING CUSTOMS CAME TO SHUT PEOPLE (LIKE ME) UP WHICH THEY EARNED.....HATS OFF.
> ...



IM GLAD U LIKED THE OUTCOME.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP MR.A


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 08:51 PM~11924306
> *WASSUP MR. A. REMEMBER WHEN TOLD ME TO HIT MY OWN SWITCH. I APRECIATE THE ADVICE. AT FIRST I THOUGHT IT WAS BULLSHIT. BUT HARDLY ANYONE HITS THERE OWN SWITCH ANYMORE. THANKS HOMIE. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE PEOPLE WHO TALK SHIT ON HERE HIT THERE OWN SWITCH. CUZ U CAN HAVE THE BEST HOPPER ON THE STREET. IF U CANT HIT THE SWITCH THAN U AINT SHIT.*


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 09:03 PM~11924470
> *WASSUP MR.A
> *


CHILLIN BRO. ...LOOKS LIKE I MISSED A BAD ASS PICNIC.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Oct 20 2008, 08:04 PM~11924499
> *
> *



I THOUGHT U WOULD AGREE.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Oct 20 2008, 08:06 PM~11924518
> *CHILLIN BRO.    ...LOOKS LIKE I MISSED A BAD ASS PICNIC.
> *



IT WAS REAL GOOD HOMIE. ALOT OF SHIT TALKIN. AND BESIDES THAT IT WAS ONE OF THE BEST PICNICS THE ULA HAS PUT ON.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WELCOME TEXAS LOWRIDERS! :biggrin: 


2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: uffin:
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :biggrin:  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
AND NOW THE ROYALS C.C. LV!
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.  :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> WELCOME TEXAS LOWRIDERS! :biggrin:
> 2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: uffin:
> FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 20 2008, 09:09 PM~11924564
> *IT WAS REAL GOOD HOMIE. ALOT OF SHIT TALKIN. AND BESIDES THAT IT WAS ONE OF THE BEST PICNICS THE ULA HAS PUT ON.
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I SEE ALOT OF NEW CARS.


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 20 2008, 09:42 PM~11924197
> *I WAS TALKING A LOT OF SHIT ON HERE I CAME TO HOPTOBER FEST TO SEE SOME HOPPING AND I WILL SAY THIS.......
> 
> LIKE I SAID BEFORE IRVING CUSTOMS CAME TO SHUT PEOPLE (LIKE ME) UP WHICH THEY EARNED.....HATS OFF.
> ...


 :0


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 20 2008, 03:09 PM~11920019
> *
> *











Damn that top looks good Homie, wish I had a top.... :biggrin:


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

where is venom65


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@Oct 20 2008, 09:35 PM~11924941
> *where is venom65
> *


Damn...I been reading trying to catch up for an hour...Venom must be on a break, Thanks Sal, I needed to catch up ..... :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

get ready for the plaque throwing video..comin right up but youtube is down and shit..big props to all the hoppers that made this event a good one to attend so far


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@Oct 20 2008, 08:35 PM~11924941
> *where is venom65
> *



HERE I AM WASSUP.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WHERE IS 88MAZDA


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@Oct 20 2008, 08:35 PM~11924941
> *where is venom65
> *



DAMN HERE WE GO AGAIN, WE HAVE ANOTHER NEWBIE. LOOK HE ONLY HAS 1 POST. AND ITS ABOUT ME AINT THAT A BITCH. JUST KIDDING HOMIE WHATS UP.


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

bad ass picnic . next year ill be there 4 sure. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

dam..... sup sal finally I'm off I've just been reading cause I was on my machine at work...... what it dew.....man 4 u to envy was kickin ass :biggrin: I don't have 13s but shiiit that bitch was swangin on the 13s :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

we'll I'm in and now I'm out


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

bitch ass ***** ic 1 goto sleep fucker


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

was up sir just reading wat this fools are posting all day long well i guess get what ever pops your cherry but the only thing we know IRVING MODDAFUCKING CUSTOMZ WAS IN THE HOUSE AND BUSTED ON SO CALLED JUNIORS ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS THEY TAUGHT THEY COULD BE KING OF STREETS BUT GOT FUCKED OVER!!!!!!!!!!!HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

SEE YOU LATER SIR IM GONA SLEEP SEE YOU LATER AND PLEASE DONT HURT ANYBODYS FEELINGS OR PU*Y
HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA AHA HAH HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Man it was a dam good picnic, Last time i checked this thread it was like 20 pages this shits been hot all day, its good to known people pay attention and show intrest. Now lets get ready 4 round 2 of hopping action at the Torres Empire car show. Im sure bad boys r workin 24hrs a day gittin ready 4 this car show, now lets not turn this in to a "who has more money thing' cause we aint no broke ass ****** either. U can throw as much money as u want in it that dont mean its gona get u more inches, u gota have the knowlege.I will admitt it was surprizin that wawas backyard boggie joined forces wit bad boys.Its good to know that Gilbert wil except advice and knowlege from some one else other than himself.Now all he needs to learn is how to be a good sportsman. Win or lose gentlemen u must have good sportmanship. Bad boys and wawa yal better be ready were comin 4 u.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

I also want to add were is all the fort worth representation.4 u 2 envy cant be the only 1 always comin out to represent funky town. funky town come out and represent and show some suport. A and M customs,B's hydraulics,Primo from the big M, come on and help represent Funky town .


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

*DALLAS LOWRIDERS*</span>


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Lexi showed up with her parents at the Hoptoberfest. She is still weak and get nauscious very easily, so they didnt stay long. But before she left she HAD to ride the TRAIN!! :biggrin: Here are a couple pics of her on the train and with me and some of our members. 

Thanks again to the C.T.L.C. for a $200 donation and Synbad for the raffle items. We sold 188 tickets at $1 a piece. Thanks to everyone that bought a ticket and that continue to pray for lil Lexi :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

GOOD SEEING ALL THE HOMIE AT THE PICNIC, FOR THE HOMIES THAT I DIDN'T GET TO SEE I'LL SEE YOU ALL NEXT TIME I'M OUT.

FOR THE HOMIES THAT SAW MY DAILY AT THE PICNIC I WAS INVOLVED IN A HIT AND RUN. AN HOUR B4 I CAME OUT. WHEN I JUMPED OUT THE CAR TO ASK THE GUY WHAT'S UP HE TOOK OFF. BUT I GET THE FOOL PLATE NUMBER...... :angry: BUT I GOT THE CAR BACK ON THE ROAD THE NEXT DAY............ :worship: 

SUNDAY GOING TO THE PICNIC AND HAD TO GO BACK TO HOUSTON LIKE........... :tears: 








GOT UP MONDAY MORNING HAVE WENT TO THE BONEYARD:








LATER THAT DAY THEN WENT TO THE WASH........ :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 got them thats a bad moddafuckin picture of that fuckin car and guess what all them hatter ass ****** this is a IRVING MODDAFUCKIN CUSTOMZ TO START OF WITH not a ic car whit a bunch of bad boys/girls stickers ha ha ha ha ha ha hah ha ha ha ha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: cuz we build our own shit we dont buy them build or get them borrowed 


> _Originally posted by bluethunder81_@Oct 21 2008, 06:07 AM~11927273
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS</span>
> *


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

damn sal this bitch looks FUCKIN SEXY BIG IC IN THA FUCKIN HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA     


> _Originally posted by bluethunder81_@Oct 21 2008, 06:07 AM~11927273
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS</span>
> *


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

VENOM ASS ***** WAKE UP PUTO ITS LATE ALREADY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NA NA NA JUST FUCKIN WITH YOU WAS UP SIR SEE THAT SEXY BITCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> I also want to add were is all the fort worth representation.4 u 2 envy cant be the only 1 always comin out to represent funky town. funky town come out and represent and show some suport. A and M customs,B's hydraulics,Primo from the big M, come on and help represent Funky town .
> [/quote
> 
> hno: be careful what you ask for, you just might get your feellings hurt :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> > I also want to add were is all the fort worth representation.4 u 2 envy cant be the only 1 always comin out to represent funky town. funky town come out and represent and show some suport. A and M customs,B's hydraulics,Primo from the big M, come on and help represent Funky town .
> > [/quote
> >
> > hno: be careful what you ask for, you just might get your feellings hurt :yes: :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WHAT UP SLIM


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

QUE PASA PAYASO


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP TIM


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

can't wait till sunday :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

NOT MUCH SIR GETIN READY TOI WORK SIR YOU COMIN TODAY O WHAT ***** THIS SHIT ABOUT TO GET INTERESTIN SIR COME ON DOWN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OOOOOOOOOONIGA I SEE THAST ***** RYAN IN THE FUCKIN HOUSE WAS UP *****     


> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 21 2008, 07:18 AM~11927572
> *QUE PASA PAYASO
> *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

ME TOO


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 21 2008, 07:27 AM~11927616
> *NOT MUCH SIR GETIN READY TOI WORK SIR  YOU COMIN TODAY O WHAT ***** THIS SHIT ABOUT TO GET INTERESTIN SIR COME ON DOWN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  OOOOOOOOOONIGA I SEE THAST ***** RYAN IN THE FUCKIN HOUSE WAS UP *****
> *





YE SIR I'LL BE THERE IN A LIL WHILE.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

WE GONNA HAVE TO CHILL MEAN WHILE ITS ALL GOOD DO WE GONNA MAKEIT     :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Oct 21 2008, 07:27 AM~11927615
> *can't wait till sunday :biggrin:
> *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

ON MY WAY TO THE SHOP SEE YALL LATER.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

ALRIGHT SIR WE 5 PROJECTS TO ACCOMPLISH SO BRING WORK OUT FIT HA HA HA HA HA HA HA YHA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 21 2008, 07:28 AM~11927625
> *YE SIR I'LL BE THERE IN A LIL WHILE.
> *


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

HELL YEAH ***** COME ON DOWM TO GO GET SOME GRUB SIR  


> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 21 2008, 07:29 AM~11927633
> *ON MY WAY TO THE SHOP SEE YALL LATER.
> *


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

ALRIGHT SEE YALL FUCKERS THERE IM GONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 21 2008, 03:13 AM~11926853
> *Man it was a dam good picnic, Last time i checked this thread it was like 20 pages this shits been hot all day, its good to known people pay attention and show intrest. Now lets get ready 4 round 2 of hopping action at the Torres Empire car show. Im sure bad boys r workin 24hrs a day gittin ready 4 this car show, now lets not turn this in to a "who has more money thing' cause we aint no broke ass ****** either. U can throw as much money as u want in it that dont mean its gona get u more inches, u gota have the knowlege.I will admitt it was surprizin that  wawas backyard boggie joined forces wit bad boys.Its good to know that Gilbert wil except advice and knowlege from some one else other than himself.Now all he needs to learn is how to be a good sportsman. Win or lose gentlemen u must have good sportmanship. Bad boys and wawa yal better be ready were comin 4 u.
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

WHAT IT DO ......... SWEET*LIL*V AND VENOM65 ...........


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 21 2008, 08:48 AM~11927741
> *WHAT IT DO ......... SWEET*LIL*V AND VENOM65 ...........
> *



:wave:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

YO TODAY IS *LIL* V B-DAY !!! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Lots of nice pix since I last checked in and the beef comtinued, only brews up a nice competition for the Torres Empire show this weekend. Im ready to see some more hopping.....




-ZEUS DA GOD 
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 21 2008, 09:18 AM~11927567
> *WHAT UP SLIM
> *


chillin just tryin to read up from my cell....im at work right now....cell takes foeva to load . just saw this right now


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 21 2008, 08:00 AM~11927818
> *YO TODAY IS *LIL* V B-DAY !!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ooooooooo merry christmas i mean happy b-day.


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 21 2008, 02:32 AM~11926859
> *I also want to add were is all the fort worth representation.4 u 2 envy cant be the only 1 always comin out to represent funky town. funky town come out and represent and show some suport. A and M customs,B's hydraulics,Primo from the big M, come on and help represent Funky town .
> *


Good luck on that homie!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 21 2008, 09:09 AM~11928363
> *chillin just tryin to read up from my cell....im at work right now....cell takes foeva to load . just was this right now
> *



YOU BRINGING YO KRUNK A$$ TO THIS WEEKENDS SHOW IN MESQUITE ?


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

god icjoker get to work puto


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

:biggrin: dam slim dat makes two of us I'm on my cell too :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 21 2008, 09:13 AM~11928386
> *YOU BRINGING YO KRUNK A$$ TO THIS WEEKENDS SHOW IN MESQUITE ?
> *


what he said crazy fool


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Oct 21 2008, 09:13 AM~11928392
> *:biggrin: dam slim dat makes two of us I'm on my cell too :biggrin:
> *


f-it as long as yall looking is all good


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Oct 21 2008, 09:14 AM~11928396
> *what he said crazy fool
> *



YOU SHUT UP B4 I PUNCH YOU AND ALL OF IC IN DA FACE !!!

:twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :rant: :rant: 

VENOM TOO !!!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

" god icjoker get to work puto "


I AM WORKING .... IM WORKING HARD .......... I JUST KICK OUT 6 FAMILIAS OUT OF THERE HOUSE FOR NOT PAYING THERE PROPERTY TAX............


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

where is el putito de venom65 you best to come to the shop or you will be fired(punch on the fucking face)


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET*LIL*V HAVE A GREAT DAY


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Oct 21 2008, 09:18 AM~11928445
> *where is el putito de venom65 you best to come to the shop or you will be fired(punch on the fucking face)
> *



THAT PUTO IS ALWAYS LATE !!! NO MATTER IF HE LEAVES THE DAY B4 THE EVENT !!! :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> YOU SHUT UP B4 I PUNCH YOU AND ALL OF IC IN DA FACE !!!
> 
> ooooo niga youre going to get it :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 21 2008, 04:32 AM~11926859
> *I also want to add were is all the fort worth representation.4 u 2 envy cant be the only 1 always comin out to represent funky town. funky town come out and represent and show some suport. A and M customs,B's hydraulics,Primo from the big M, come on and help represent Funky town .
> *


THEY WAS AT THE PICNIC....


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

PINCHE ........ spider 53 ESE ...... WHAT YOU DOING ? WHY YOU NOT WORKING VATO ?


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 21 2008, 09:19 AM~11928461
> *THAT PUTO IS ALWAYS LATE !!! NO MATTER IF HE LEAVES THE DAY B4 THE EVENT !!!  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 21 2008, 09:22 AM~11928502
> *PINCHE ........ spider 53 ESE ...... WHAT YOU DOING ? WHY YOU NOT WORKING VATO ?
> *


fuck the world ese :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Waz up to everybody at IC! :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 21 2008, 09:22 AM~11928502
> *PINCHE ........ spider 53 ESE ...... WHAT YOU DOING ? WHY YOU NOT WORKING VATO ?
> *


thats what mekes us family puto the lazines :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

WHAT YOU THINK ESE SHOULD I DO A RANGER ????? OR QUE ???


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 21 2008, 09:23 AM~11928514
> *Waz up to everybody at IC! :biggrin:
> *


not much men IC on the modafucking house :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

I FOUND A COUPLE FOR 500 OR LESS BUT THEY STANDERD............. I HATE TO SHIFT ..............


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Fu-k it do the ranger!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 21 2008, 09:23 AM~11928514
> *Waz up to everybody at IC! :biggrin:
> *



I'M GONNA BUY ME A BUTTERBEAN BOXING GLOVE SO WHEN I HIT PUTO FROM IC ,ALL THEM OTHA ****** GONNA FEEL IT !!!! 

ESPECIALLY PINCHE SPIDER !!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 21 2008, 09:24 AM~11928523
> *WHAT YOU THINK ESE        SHOULD I DO A RANGER ????? OR QUE ???
> *


i will kick your ass a ranger you stipit or what


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

THAT'S RIGHT ESE THE BIG I.C. IS IN LA CASA


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

What color are going to paint project 79?


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 21 2008, 09:27 AM~11928567
> *What color are going to paint project 79?
> *


PINK SO IT CAN BRING THE BRIGHTNESS OUT OF HIS EYES !!! 

MAS PUUUUUTTTOOO !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 21 2008, 09:25 AM~11928553
> *I'M GONNA BUY ME A BUTTERBEAN BOXING GLOVE SO WHEN I HIT PUTO FROM IC ,ALL THEM OTHA ****** GONNA FEEL IT !!!!
> 
> ESPECIALLY PINCHE SPIDER !!
> *


what ever i kill you till you death :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

WELL I FOUND A 1979 MONTE ESE ............ FOR 450 ALL ORIGANL.......... BUT MIGHT NEED ENGINE AND TRANS WORK ALL COMPLETE NO DENTS JUST IN A FIELD


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 21 2008, 09:28 AM~11928578
> *PINK SO IT CAN BRING THE BRIGHTNESS OUT OF HIS EYES !!!
> 
> MAS PUUUUUTTTOOO !!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it will be red or burgandy so it maches me bustin your lip puto


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Oct 21 2008, 09:28 AM~11928579
> *what ever i kill you till you death :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



NOMBRE WEY ,,,Y U ALWAYS TALKIN BOUT KILLING WEY !!!! 

I THINK YOU'RE THE REAL TRAILOR TRASH KILLER ....... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 21 2008, 09:28 AM~11928581
> *WELL I FOUND A 1979 MONTE ESE ............ FOR 450 ALL ORIGANL.......... BUT MIGHT NEED ENGINE AND TRANS WORK ALL COMPLETE NO DENTS JUST IN A FIELD
> *


let me know about it when were at the shop i need another parts car :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Oct 21 2008, 09:29 AM~11928596
> *it will be red or burgandy so it maches me bustin your lip puto
> *



LMAO !!! FUK U PUTO !!!!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 21 2008, 09:31 AM~11928608
> *NOMBRE WEY ,,,Y U ALWAYS TALKIN BOUT KILLING WEY !!!!
> 
> I THINK YOU'RE THE REAL TRAILOR TRASH KILLER .......  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


no way you crazy like esqueleto said


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 21 2008, 09:32 AM~11928617
> *LMAO !!! FUK U PUTO !!!!
> *


what is lmao is that some hipirihop bull shit or what


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

whats up rian not at work yet


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Oct 21 2008, 09:33 AM~11928632
> *what is lmao is that some hipirihop bull shit or what
> *




SLAP YOURSELF WEY ........ PORQUE U IS 1 ESTUPIT MOTHERBICH !!!! 

:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 21 2008, 09:32 AM~11928617
> *LMAO !!! FUK U PUTO !!!!
> *


where you at puto just whaT I TOUGTH AMARILLO


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 21 2008, 09:34 AM~11928657
> *SLAP YOURSELF WEY ........ PORQUE U IS 1 ESTUPIT MOTHERBICH !!!!
> 
> :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


but what does it means puto


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

it must be some lingo shit ha


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

like shutup yr face!


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

ITS BAD ALL THE PARTS R ON IT STILL


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

all rite im out to work see yall


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

get to work IC!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 21 2008, 09:38 AM~11928706
> *like shutup yr face!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 21 2008, 09:38 AM~11928707
> *ITS BAD ALL THE PARTS R ON IT STILL
> *


i dont care i need spare parts and 450 sounds good


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

SPIDER WHATS YOUR EMAIL FOOL


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Oct 21 2008, 09:36 AM~11928680
> *but what does it means puto
> *



LAUGHIN MY ASS OFF WEY !!!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

i got to work carlos is yelling at me so im out :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 21 2008, 09:42 AM~11928765
> *LAUGHIN MY ASS OFF WEY !!!
> *


very funy funcio


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 21 2008, 09:40 AM~11928730
> *get to work IC!
> *


ill think about it no im my own boss


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Oct 21 2008, 09:46 AM~11928795
> *ill think about it no im my own boss
> *



SI WEY,ORITA YEGA TU PAPI CHUUUUUUULLLLOOOO !!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> > I also want to add were is all the fort worth representation.4 u 2 envy cant be the only 1 always comin out to represent funky town. funky town come out and represent and show some suport. A and M customs,B's hydraulics,Primo from the big M, come on and help represent Funky town .
> > [/quote
> >
> > hno: be careful what you ask for, you just might get your feellings hurt :yes: :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 21 2008, 11:55 AM~11930135
> *94 ss I have no feelings I dnt lose any sleep over this trust me, im askin Funky town to come out and show suport, lets have a good time . but since u put it that way, go head and hurt my feelings,Im askin 4 it bring it :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 21 2008, 01:55 PM~11930135
> *94 ss I have no feelings I dnt lose any sleep over this trust me, im askin Funky town to come out and show suport, lets have a good time . but since u put it that way, go head and hurt my feelings,Im askin 4 it bring it  :0
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

where is everyone ?


----------



## BIG_FAT_BLACK_COCK (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 21 2008, 01:17 PM~11930860
> *where is everyone ?
> *


:wave:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 21 2008, 01:17 PM~11930860
> *where is everyone ?
> *


Workin :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_FAT_BLACK_COCK (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 21 2008, 01:20 PM~11930889
> *Workin :biggrin:
> *


IM WORKING IT TOO!


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_FAT_BLACK_COCK_@Oct 21 2008, 01:22 PM~11930899
> *IM WORKING IT TOO!
> *


 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao:


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 20 2008, 01:55 PM~11919875
> *hmmmm wonder wha part of the DFW Mike Jones is from cuz all i see is some clean azz low lows on 13s and 14s    that brown suburban looks clean on them knock offs..
> it fuckin sucks that i missed out i had alot of shit to do this weekend and even went to some bunk ass show 90 miles away all for nothing cuz down there they dont have love for lowriders either .. but fuck it life goes on.. so ill see yall guys in Mesquite on Sunday  :thumbsup:
> *



* YEA, ***** LIKE I SAID ! ! ! ! *

* FUCK THE GAY SHIT ! *

IN THE DFW WE DONT FUCK WITH THE GAY SHIT, 13'S & 14'S, NO WANT TO BE LOWRIDER SHIT AROUND HERE ... NO TRACTOR TIRES, NO SHIT ON THE HOODS, NO FUZZY BALLS ON THE HEADLINER....


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 21 2008, 01:23 PM~11930911
> *:roflmao:  :0  :roflmao:
> *




SAY HOMEBOY YOU GOT A _BIG FAT BLACK COCK_ IN YOU POST...

THATS SOME FUNNY SHIIT..............


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 21 2008, 09:34 AM~11928657
> *WHERE THE RIDE AT TOM-E ? ?*


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 20 2008, 02:29 PM~11920250
> *READY TO SMASH THESE NIGGS WITH MY 63!!THAT'S ALL IM SAYING!!!
> *



MY *****...... THE RETURN OF THE BUMPER SMASHER


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 21 2008, 01:34 PM~11930997
> *SAY HOMEBOY YOU GOT A  BIG FAT BLACK COCK    IN YOU POST...
> 
> THATS SOME FUNNY SHIIT..............
> *


You got a Big Brown Cock in your mouth that why the name says SlickBack!
Now thats funny bro!!!!


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 21 2008, 01:43 PM~11931072
> *You got a Big Brown Cock in your mouth that why the name says SlickBack!
> Now thats funny bro!!!!
> *



***** ! THAT SHIT WAS'NT EVEN FUNNY !

WITH YOUR *DEE - DEE - DEE * ASS...............


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 21 2008, 11:19 AM~11928461
> *THAT PUTO IS ALWAYS LATE !!! NO MATTER IF HE LEAVES THE DAY B4 THE EVENT !!!  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


better late than never


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

Happy BDAY LIL*V*,


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 21 2008, 11:13 AM~11928386
> *YOU BRINGING YO KRUNK A$$ TO THIS WEEKENDS SHOW IN MESQUITE ?
> *


NO SIR I WILL NOT BE THERE.....GOTTA WORK ON THE HUSTLE GOT ASS TO BUST ON THE 9TH.....****** HERE IN HOUSTON PUTTIN WEIGHT IN THEY CARS AND THEY CANT EVEN HIT 30 INCHES WITH BIG TIRES......I WAS CALLED OUT BY ONE OF THEM ****** IKE SAVED HIS ASS THE LAST TIME BUT IM LIKE THE MAIL MAN IM SERV'EM RAIN SLEET OR SNOW COME THE 9TH......YOU GUYS SHOULD COME


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 21 2008, 03:54 PM~11932346
> *NO SIR I WILL NOT BE THERE.....GOTTA WORK ON THE HUSTLE GOT ASS TO BUST ON THE 9TH.....****** HERE IN HOUSTON PUTTIN WEIGHT IN THEY CARS AND THEY CANT EVEN HIT 30 INCHES WITH BIG TIRES......I WAS CALLED OUT BY ONE OF THEM ****** IKE SAVED HIS ASS THE LAST TIME BUT IM LIKE THE MAIL MAN IM SERV'EM RAIN SLEET OR SNOW COME THE 9TH......YOU GUYS SHOULD COME
> *


WERE IS THAT AT HOMIE !!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 21 2008, 06:15 PM~11932547
> *WERE IS THAT AT HOMIE !!
> *


BEAR CREEK PARK ON HWY 6 AND CLAY RD


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac+Oct 20 2008, 12:53 PM~11919297-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

4 U 2 ENVY










Intokables










Rollerz Only


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Ghetto Dreams










Thanks Mirage for the Train


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

DPD Lowrider


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Tug of War


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 21 2008, 07:52 PM~11935021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good vid bro!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 21 2008, 07:52 PM~11935021
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ha ha that was some fun shit cant wait till sunday.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

thankx...someone got hit with that placa :uh:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

so who picked up the plaque?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 21 2008, 07:52 PM~11935021
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that was the first time i seen that here in dallas. three cars hoppin at the same time. it was fun but i think this sunday will be better. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 21 2008, 08:09 PM~11935216
> *so who picked up the plaque?
> *



BAD BOYS DID


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

hello everyone, just wanted to share with u guys my experience of HOPTOBERFEST. 1ST AND FOREMOST I WANT TO THANK THE PEOPLE THAT GAVE ME PROPS ON MY CAR AND FOR COMING ALL THE WAY FROM THE WESTSIDE, LOS ANGELES, CA....THAT IS....AND IT WAS NICE MEETING EVERYONE THAT MY HOMIE TONY FROM WESTSIDE C.C., DFW CHAPTER INTRODUCED ME TOO. THANKS ESPECIALLY TO LOW4LIFE C.C. AND ESTILO C.C. FOR OFFERING FOOD AND BEER, THATS WAS REALLY NICE OF U GUYS....THEY WHOLE EXPERIENCE WAS REALLY COOL, PEOPLE WERE NICE, I DIDNT FEEL HATED ON, AND DAMN, ANYWHERE U CAN CHILL AROUND NICE PEOPLE AND CARS AND GET YOUR DRINK ON, SHIT THATS ALWAYS NICE, WE HAVE TO HIDE OUR DRINKS IN L.A....LOL. I LIKE THE WAY THIS PICNIC WAS ORGANIZED, THEY COPS ARE THERE AND ARE NOT TRIPIN WITH PEOPLE, MAD DOGGIN U ARE TELLIN U NOT TO HIT YOUR SWITCHES, SHIT THATS HELLA COOL, MUCH PROPS ON THAT....AND THE POTATO SACK RACES, TUG OF WAR, LIL TRAIN, HOPPIN AND SHIT TALKIN....NOBODY FIGHTN......I HAD A GOOD TIME, ALL IN ALL. YA'LL SOME NICE FOLKS. AND JUST IN CASE YA'LL WONDERIN WHO THIS IS HERE ARE SOME PICS OF MY 66 AND THE HOMIES TONY CANDILAC.......


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

All in all it was a bad ass picnic......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Oct 21 2008, 09:30 PM~11935475
> *All in all it was a bad ass picnic......... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Here's another one...

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...videoid=2299731


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Oct 21 2008, 08:21 PM~11935375
> *hello everyone, just wanted to share with u guys my experience of HOPTOBERFEST. 1ST AND FOREMOST I WANT TO THANK THE PEOPLE THAT GAVE ME PROPS ON MY CAR AND FOR COMING ALL THE WAY FROM THE WESTSIDE, LOS ANGELES, CA....THAT IS....AND IT WAS NICE MEETING EVERYONE THAT MY HOMIE TONY FROM WESTSIDE C.C., DFW CHAPTER INTRODUCED ME TOO. THANKS ESPECIALLY TO LOW4LIFE C.C. AND ESTILO C.C. FOR OFFERING FOOD AND BEER, THATS WAS REALLY NICE OF U GUYS....THEY WHOLE EXPERIENCE WAS REALLY COOL, PEOPLE WERE NICE, I DIDNT FEEL HATED ON, AND DAMN, ANYWHERE U CAN CHILL AROUND NICE PEOPLE AND CARS AND GET YOUR DRINK ON, SHIT THATS ALWAYS NICE, WE HAVE TO HIDE OUR DRINKS IN L.A....LOL.  I LIKE THE WAY THIS PICNIC WAS ORGANIZED, THEY COPS ARE THERE AND ARE NOT TRIPIN WITH PEOPLE, MAD DOGGIN U ARE TELLIN U NOT TO HIT YOUR SWITCHES, SHIT THATS HELLA COOL, MUCH PROPS ON THAT....AND THE POTATO SACK RACES, TUG OF WAR, LIL TRAIN, HOPPIN AND SHIT TALKIN....NOBODY FIGHTN......I HAD A GOOD TIME, ALL IN ALL.  YA'LL SOME NICE FOLKS.  AND JUST IN CASE YA'LL WONDERIN WHO THIS IS HERE ARE SOME PICS OF MY 66 AND THE HOMIES TONY CANDILAC.......
> 
> 
> ...



HELL YEA HOMEBOY, TONY TOLD ME ABOUT U GUYS COMIN DOWN. I DIDNT GET TO MEET U BUT ITS WAS COOL THAT U CAME ALL THE WAY FROM CALI TO ONE OUR PICNICS THAT MEANS ALOT. I WAS REALLY BUSY TALKING ALOT OF SHIT AT THE HOP. THANKS FOR COMIN OUT AND GLAD U HAD A GOOD TIME. AND THAT IS A NICE 66.


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Oct 21 2008, 08:21 PM~11935375
> *hello everyone, just wanted to share with u guys my experience of HOPTOBERFEST. 1ST AND FOREMOST I WANT TO THANK THE PEOPLE THAT GAVE ME PROPS ON MY CAR AND FOR COMING ALL THE WAY FROM THE WESTSIDE, LOS ANGELES, CA....THAT IS....AND IT WAS NICE MEETING EVERYONE THAT MY HOMIE TONY FROM WESTSIDE C.C., DFW CHAPTER INTRODUCED ME TOO. THANKS ESPECIALLY TO LOW4LIFE C.C. AND ESTILO C.C. FOR OFFERING FOOD AND BEER, THATS WAS REALLY NICE OF U GUYS....THEY WHOLE EXPERIENCE WAS REALLY COOL, PEOPLE WERE NICE, I DIDNT FEEL HATED ON, AND DAMN, ANYWHERE U CAN CHILL AROUND NICE PEOPLE AND CARS AND GET YOUR DRINK ON, SHIT THATS ALWAYS NICE, WE HAVE TO HIDE OUR DRINKS IN L.A....LOL.  I LIKE THE WAY THIS PICNIC WAS ORGANIZED, THEY COPS ARE THERE AND ARE NOT TRIPIN WITH PEOPLE, MAD DOGGIN U ARE TELLIN U NOT TO HIT YOUR SWITCHES, SHIT THATS HELLA COOL, MUCH PROPS ON THAT....AND THE POTATO SACK RACES, TUG OF WAR, LIL TRAIN, HOPPIN AND SHIT TALKIN....NOBODY FIGHTN......I HAD A GOOD TIME, ALL IN ALL.  YA'LL SOME NICE FOLKS.  AND JUST IN CASE YA'LL WONDERIN WHO THIS IS HERE ARE SOME PICS OF MY 66 AND THE HOMIES TONY CANDILAC.......
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 66, I heard over the speakers that someone drove down 27 hours from LA but I didnt get to hear the club's name. Maybe next time we can kick it.... Glad to hear you had a good time in Dallas. 


-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Oct 21 2008, 08:21 PM~11935375
> *hello everyone, just wanted to share with u guys my experience of HOPTOBERFEST. 1ST AND FOREMOST I WANT TO THANK THE PEOPLE THAT GAVE ME PROPS ON MY CAR AND FOR COMING ALL THE WAY FROM THE WESTSIDE, LOS ANGELES, CA....THAT IS....AND IT WAS NICE MEETING EVERYONE THAT MY HOMIE TONY FROM WESTSIDE C.C., DFW CHAPTER INTRODUCED ME TOO. THANKS ESPECIALLY TO LOW4LIFE C.C. AND ESTILO C.C. FOR OFFERING FOOD AND BEER, THATS WAS REALLY NICE OF U GUYS....THEY WHOLE EXPERIENCE WAS REALLY COOL, PEOPLE WERE NICE, I DIDNT FEEL HATED ON, AND DAMN, ANYWHERE U CAN CHILL AROUND NICE PEOPLE AND CARS AND GET YOUR DRINK ON, SHIT THATS ALWAYS NICE, WE HAVE TO HIDE OUR DRINKS IN L.A....LOL.  I LIKE THE WAY THIS PICNIC WAS ORGANIZED, THEY COPS ARE THERE AND ARE NOT TRIPIN WITH PEOPLE, MAD DOGGIN U ARE TELLIN U NOT TO HIT YOUR SWITCHES, SHIT THATS HELLA COOL, MUCH PROPS ON THAT....AND THE POTATO SACK RACES, TUG OF WAR, LIL TRAIN, HOPPIN AND SHIT TALKIN....NOBODY FIGHTN......I HAD A GOOD TIME, ALL IN ALL.  YA'LL SOME NICE FOLKS.  AND JUST IN CASE YA'LL WONDERIN WHO THIS IS HERE ARE SOME PICS OF MY 66 AND THE HOMIES TONY CANDILAC.......
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 21 2008, 09:52 PM~11935021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.... Like That Vid. Germain....


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

ha ha ha ha ha ha thats what you get for crying 4U2ENVY the real king of the streets like it or not.................


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 21 2008, 08:58 PM~11936488
> *HELL YEA HOMEBOY, TONY TOLD ME ABOUT U GUYS COMIN DOWN. I DIDNT GET TO MEET U BUT ITS WAS COOL THAT U CAME ALL THE WAY FROM CALI TO ONE OUR PICNICS THAT MEANS ALOT. I WAS REALLY BUSY TALKING ALOT OF SHIT AT THE HOP. THANKS FOR COMIN OUT AND GLAD U HAD A GOOD TIME. AND THAT IS A NICE 66.
> *


right on homie thanks, and shit i might have seen u there at the hop. oh yeah there was a lot of shit talkin at the hop, but it was cool. i would go again but next time i'm flying.........that was a long drive man and maybe next we'll meet and have some beers.....  

and for everybody who wants to see the pics that i took of hoptoberfest, check out our westside c.c. topic

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...274918&st=12220


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Oct 22 2008, 05:48 AM~11938032
> *Nice 66, I heard over the speakers that someone drove down 27 hours from LA but I didnt get to hear the club's name.  Maybe next time we can kick it.... Glad to hear you had a good time in Dallas.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
> ...


hey thanks Zeus, yeah that must of been us they were talkin about, and yeah i'll look out for u next time so we could meet, but next time i think i'm flying......lol


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 22 2008, 06:17 AM~11938162
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: RIGHT BACK AT YA.....


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

**** IRVING CUSTOMZ **** :machinegun: **** PUTTIN' WORK IN **** :guns: **** MIKE THE PITBULL HITTIN' FOOLS **** :twak: **** HATERZ WOUNDERING WHY THEY CANT HOP MORE THAN 30 INCHES **** :banghead:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Oct 22 2008, 09:23 AM~11939184
> *hey thanks Zeus, yeah that must of been us they were talkin about, and yeah i'll look out for u next time so we could meet, but next time i think i'm flying......lol
> *


Cool, I bet after that drive flying doesnt sound bad at all...lol






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Oct 22 2008, 09:05 AM~11939632
> *Cool, I bet after that drive flying doesnt sound bad at all...lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
> ...


yeah aint that the truth...... :420:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Oct 22 2008, 09:16 AM~11939129
> *right on homie thanks, and shit i might have seen u there at the hop.  oh yeah there was a lot of shit talkin at the hop, but it was cool.  i would go again but next time i'm flying.........that was a long drive man and maybe next we'll meet and have some beers.....
> 
> and for everybody who wants to see the pics that i took of hoptoberfest, check out our westside c.c. topic
> ...



HEL YEA HOMEBOY I WOULD RATHER SIT FOR 2 HRS THAN DRIVE FOR 20+. BUT HELL YEA AT THE NEXT WE WILL HAVE SOME BEERS HOMEBOY.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 22 2008, 09:38 AM~11939331
> ***** IRVING CUSTOMZ ****    :machinegun:  **** PUTTIN' WORK IN **** :guns: **** MIKE THE PITBULL HITTIN' FOOLS **** :twak:  **** HATERZ WOUNDERING WHY THEY CANT HOP MORE THAN 30 INCHES **** :banghead:
> *


hey I'm proud of my 30in, but my car is a grocery getter like SLIMMM's :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> IS THAT THE LINCOLN I BEAT UP ON IN DALLAS?


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 23 2008, 01:51 AM~11948672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Here We Go Agin !


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 23 2008, 06:25 AM~11949271
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Here We Go Agin !
> *


 :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Oct 20 2008, 11:07 AM~11918271
> *SAL, IF YOU WERE LOOKING AT THE ANGLE OF THE OTHER CAR YOU WOULD OF SEEN ALL THE WEIGHT IN THE BACK OF THE CAR. YOU ALL SAID IT YOURSELVES...EVERYBODY CHEATS AND AS YOU CAN SEE IT'S NOTICABLE. THE CUTLAS WAS BUILT IN 1thats why it came out of junkyard last WEEK AND IT WENT OUT THERE WITH NO WEIGHT AND NO BUMPER no inches TO SHOW BAD BOYS  HAVE TO ADD WEIGHT. THE TRUNK OF THE CADDY WAS POPPED AND EVERYONE SAW IT the buckle was bad but we need to HAVE WEIGHT . SO IF ALL OF U SO CALLED REAL HOPPERS FEEL GOOD, GO AHEAD  WE AINT CRYING!  AND AS FOR THE LINCON I HOPE HE IS READY FOR THIS WEEKEND. IF IT HOPS LIKE THE SO CALLED OWNER RUNS HIS MOUTH, ill suck him clean and all the crew too IT MIGHT BE GOOD my mouth be tired but o well. FOR ALL THE ****** THAT DON'T HAVE A CAR THEY NEED TO QUIT BEING CHEERLEADERS like me . LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING OR THE REAL OWNERS ATLEAST hit theyr own switchTHE PERSON YOU SAID WAS PUSHING ON THE BLUE CUTLAS, THAT MAN WEIGHS ABOUT 95LBS THE MOST but if you multiply by 5 yes thats it  THAT DOES  MAKE A DIFFERENCE. ANYBODY ELSE GOT SOMETHING TO SAY...COME HOLLA AT ME!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha h ah ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dont worry ill bring you some tampons it looks like your hurt!!!!!!!!!!!!!      :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 22 2008, 11:51 PM~11948672
> *IS THAT THE LINCOLN I BEAT UP ON IN DALLAS?
> *


SURE WAS BUDDY

BUT IT IS'NT TO HARD WHEN YOU GOT A HONDA MOTOR UP FRONT AND THE REST OF THE CAR IN THE TRUNK... 

EVERYTIME THE CAR HIT THE GROUND WOULD SHAKE ! 


ONLY LINC. I SEEN SERV DALLAS WAS A PURPEL ONE......  


ANYWAY, WHAT HAPPEND TO YOUR CLUB "OLDSCHOOL " I WAS EXPECTING TO SEE THE WHITE CAPRICE OUT THERE REPING THE M TO THE FULLEST.

GUESS THE HIGH LOCK UP IS JUST FOR SHOW.....


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

IRVING CUSTOMZ BABY


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

wara I SAY ****** IRVING BIG DI** CUSTOMZ AT A SHOW NEAR YOU SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 23 2008, 07:48 AM~11950024
> *IRVING CUSTOMZ BABY
> *


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

DAMN JOKER GET TO WORK FUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 23 2008, 07:48 AM~11950024
> *IRVING CUSTOMZ
> *


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

MR MRS MISS WHAT EVER FITS BEST 
CADDYRAT CADDYRAT CADDYRAT YALL READY, WARA I SAY YALL READY , CUZ WE WHERE OUT ON THE HUNT FOR YALL LAST WEEKEND AND YALL GOT SMAKED FROM ALL CATEGORIES SO GUESS WHAT THIS WEEKEND HAS FOR YALL BUT SPECIALLY THAT CADDY AND GILBERTS RANGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WELL IT HAS A AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!! I GUESS I SHOULD STOP THERE THIS ****** AIN EVEN BUILDING NEW SHIT OWELL I GUESS THEYR NOT IMPORTANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: ITS JUST THE START OF THIS WEEKEND O AND LEAVE YOUR CHEERLEADERS AT HOME PLEASE CUZ I DIDNT BUY ENOUGH POM POMZ FOR ALL HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA AH AHA HA HA!!!!!!!


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

PIMPIN IRVING CUSTOMZ FOOL


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 23 2008, 08:06 AM~11950173
> *MR MRS MISS  WHAT EVER FITS BEST
> CADDYRAT CADDYRAT CADDYRAT  YALL READY, WARA I SAY YALL READY , CUZ WE WHERE OUT ON THE HUNT FOR YALL LAST WEEKEND AND YALL GOT SMAKED FROM ALL CATEGORIES SO GUESS WHAT THIS WEEKEND HAS FOR YALL BUT SPECIALLY THAT CADDY AND GILBERTS RANGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WELL IT HAS A  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!    I GUESS I SHOULD STOP THERE THIS ****** AIN EVEN BUILDING NEW SHIT OWELL I GUESS THEYR NOT IMPORTANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: ITS JUST THE START OF THIS WEEKEND O AND LEAVE YOUR CHEERLEADERS AT HOME PLEASE CUZ I DIDNT BUY ENOUGH POM POMZ FOR ALL  HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA AH AHA HA HA!!!!!!!
> *




:0 :0


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

WAS UP MY NIGG VENOM


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

WASUP PEPS CHOICE


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

HOWS THE SHOW GOIN SIR


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

elpayaso DO U EVER WORK ????


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

It's going we got a lot of cars coming in for this show.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

LATER GATTORS GOT TO GO WORK HA HA AH AH AH AH HA HA HA HA HA HA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 23 2008, 08:32 AM~11950383
> *elpayaso DO U EVER WORK ????
> *


work 24/7 ***** you know how we do IRVING MODDAFUCKIN CUSTOMZ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

ARE YOU A COP OR SOMETHING PUTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

GET BACK TO WORK :rant: :rant:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:machinegun: :twak: :guns: IRVING CUSTOMZ PUTIN' WORK IN *****


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 23 2008, 08:29 AM~11949905
> *SURE WAS BUDDY
> 
> BUT IT IS'NT TO HARD WHEN YOU GOT A HONDA MOTOR UP FRONT AND THE REST OF THE CAR IN THE TRUNK...
> ...


FUCK IT I MIGHT HAVE TO HOP THE GLASSHOUSE


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 23 2008, 09:58 AM~11950573
> *FUCK IT I MIGHT HAVE TO HOP THE GLASSHOUSE
> *


 :0


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 23 2008, 08:58 AM~11950573
> *FUCK IT I MIGHT HAVE TO HOP THE GLASSHOUSE
> *



:0 

HARD TO BELIVE THERES A HOP AND THERE NO-ONE FROM THE M PUTTING 
IT DOWN.... I KNOW THATS YA'LL THING ... CLEAN ASS CAR'S AND CLEAN HOPPERS.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES+Oct 23 2008, 10:09 AM~11950657-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AS MUCH AS I WANT TO TELL YOU TO FUCK OFF.....YOU MAKE A POINT I CAN'T ARGUE WITH.

THAT'S WHY OUR CHAPTER IN KANSAS CITY WANTS TO COME DOWN. BECAUSE THEY KNOW THE DAMN DEAL.


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 23 2008, 10:08 AM~11951214
> *SOMEBODY GOT TO DO IT......I BETTER NOT THOUGH IT'S NOT A HOPPER
> AS MUCH AS I WANT TO TELL YOU TO FUCK OFF.....YOU MAKE A POINT I CAN'T ARGUE WITH.
> 
> ...


DIDNT MEAN IT AS A DISS HOMEBOY ! JUST A OBSERVATION


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Does anyone work in here? :biggrin: sup carlos


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Oct 23 2008, 01:38 PM~11952171
> *Does anyone work in here? :biggrin: sup carlos
> *


 :no: :biggrin:


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

where is that dude i.c.joker


----------



## Ediota (Oct 11, 2008)

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQ3Iea_GEtw
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if that lincoln is weighted..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 22 2008, 05:08 PM~11942415
> *hey I'm proud of my 30in, but my car is a grocery getter like SLIMMM's :biggrin:
> *


noumsayin.com/already........
proud of mine to...........chippin but i have alot of fun clownin..... single 8 batts


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQ3Iea_GEtw
> > Wonder if that lincoln is weighted..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> :0 depends on what you consider weight.......nothin is in that trunk that shouldn't be...and there isnt a bumperr support to lead


----------



## Ediota (Oct 11, 2008)

Then maybe it has 20 batteries?????
In the video that car had a hard time coming back to the ground..... 
And to just sit on back bumper you need alot of weight!


So either a shit load of batteries or its just weighted????

I like watching the hop contest but these little shows with winner take all and no rules, all it does is bring out the CLOWN cars...


Sounds like mesquite is going to be a good hsow of hoppers?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ediota_@Oct 23 2008, 06:00 PM~11955069
> *Then maybe it has 20 batteries?????
> In the video that car had a hard time coming back to the ground.....
> And to just sit on back bumper you need alot of weight!
> ...


----------



## dacasti (Jul 3, 2007)

Whats up I.C just wanted to say whats up and say that sunday was off the chain cant wait for this sunday I know yall gonna do it big. this is ryans homeboy in case you all are wondering :biggrin:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 23 2008, 03:46 PM~11954916
> *noumsayin.com/already........
> proud of mine to...........chippin but i have alot of fun clownin..... single 8 batts
> 
> *


shit I got mine halfass workin with 6 batts, I jus wanna get it as clean as hustle is now


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQ3Iea_GEtw
> > Wonder if that lincoln is weighted..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> i think it's L.O.P :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Oct 23 2008, 10:51 PM~11954975-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


his back suspension maybe set up worng, weight isn't the only factor.
anyone from texas wanna meet up for a hopp ?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 23 2008, 10:04 PM~11958809
> *his back suspension maybe set up worng, weight isn't the only factor.
> anyone from texas wanna meet up for a hopp ?
> *



why dont u just come to the show. its supposed to be real good. its winner take all but it should be fun. supposed to be lots of hoppers. over 20 so far.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 24 2008, 12:04 AM~11958809
> *anyone from texas wanna meet up for a sockhop ?
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: 








































j/k homie :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 24 2008, 12:04 AM~11958809
> *his back suspension maybe set up worng, weight isn't the only factor.
> anyone from texas wanna meet up for a hopp ?
> *


 :0


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

WHERE EVERYONE AT ??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 24 2008, 09:01 AM~11960480
> *WHERE EVERYONE AT ??
> *


Working  Or Layed Off


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*HEARD SHORTY IS SHOWING UP !! *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 24 2008, 10:20 AM~11961126
> *HEARD SHORTY IS SHOWING UP !!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

so what let him show up ............ this is in d town and irving customz will put it down ........ for d town ********  ********* uffin: ******** IRVING CUSTOMZ PUTIN' IT DOWN :worship:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

YOU HOMIES DON'T FORGET ABOUT NEXT FRIDAY LOCOS !!!!


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

but aint that only for dallas lowriders


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 24 2008, 11:17 AM~11962977
> *but aint that only for dallas lowriders
> *



CHALE HOMIE !!! GENERAL PUBLIC MEANS ANYBODY !!! 

PINCHE SPIDER VA CADA ANO .....


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Waz up IC! Do the damn thang on Sunday! :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

IRVING CUSTOMZ !!!!!! is going to do the damn thing you feel me....... we going to hit the switchs and get them inches ... :thumbsup: uffin:  .... we aint going to rant :rant: :rant: ...... we aint going to cry about it .......... like some people we know ........ and if we lose we lose ..... but we going to go to have a good time


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

IRVING CUSTOMZ


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

Ceazer put it down 
Irving customz
put it down wit da hop
hit switch's 
on those b*****
That don’t know 
More than 50 inches in da air
Your rucka just stares
I don’t care
WE gonna be king of the streets
Do it with just one 
Instead of fleets
don’t need to cheat
No weight in my trunk
Besides 10 pounds of skunck
Gas hop yellin' I don’t give a f*** !!!!
Like 2 pac we ****** killas !!!!!
Let then hatas feel us
Hit back bumpa


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

I go hook it up 
with Irving Customz 
them vatos who can hook it up
Wrap it up 
from the bottom up, 
homeboys tear it up
When I'm done juice them up, 
go back out and use some up
Everyone hit that swich
If you can keep up 
Front, back, side to side, corner and pancake
Hop that motherf***** till the AR's brake
Front, back, side to side, corner and pancake


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

What I see in my hood
Its just gangstas every where
Take a long deep stare 
Now its wanna be hoppers every where
Tryin' to be like 
Savannah 7 two -
Whatcha' gonna do
All Chromed out 
4u2envy -
Need I say more 
linconater - 
Haters just stare
project 7 nine 
Gonna get painted like red wine
R.i.p. Tomb Radier
got buried cuz of a couple haterz
Sal in his low-low, 63', 64'
Gold, pedal to the floor, gotta show po-po's
Outsiders, hoppin' and poppin' and droppin' non-stop 



this aint a hobby !!!!!!!!!! this a lifestyle !!!!!!!!!!!! IRVING CUSTOMZ !!!!!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

well yall know iam not from Dallas iam from Central Texas but always gotta show them D town boyz sum luv... 






see yall on Sunday and hopefully i can post up wit yall and drink some cold ones


----------



## Ediota (Oct 11, 2008)

> *HEARD SHORTY IS SHOWING UP !!
> *





If he's on the way to D-town, the rest of you hoppers get ready to start side bet's........ :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

the homie asked me to post his lincoln when its working..he says the batteries were low that day and he only took the car to support the show..
http://www.youtube.com/user/kalirydah
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzKgCuck--w


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 24 2008, 02:40 AM~11959607
> *why dont u just come to the show. its supposed to be real good. its winner take all but it should be fun. supposed to be lots of hoppers. over 20 so far.
> *


allready got plans, but we will get out there soon . who do i call to set up a hop when we do come ?


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 24 2008, 09:55 PM~11967230
> *the homie asked me to post his lincoln when its working..he says the batteries were low that day and he only took the car to support the show..
> http://www.youtube.com/user/kalirydah
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzKgCuck--w
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 25 2008, 12:31 AM~11969090
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: you dont have to call nobody all you have to do if you come like you saying show up on the show and swing what you brought so all can see what happens !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! cuz IRVING MODDAFUCKIN CUSTOMZ WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 24 2008, 11:44 PM~11968884
> *allready got plans, but we will get out there soon . who do i call to set up a hop when we do come ?
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

D- TOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IRVING BIGdi** customz


> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 24 2008, 01:37 PM~11964126
> *well yall know iam not from Dallas iam from Central Texas but always gotta show them D town boyz sum luv...
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 24 2008, 11:44 PM~11968884
> *allready got plans, but we will get out there soon . who do i call to set up a hop when we do come ?
> *




its about to get cold when do u plan on comin down.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 24 2008, 11:17 AM~11962977
> *but aint that only for dallas lowriders
> *




yea ur not invited cuz u are to damn big. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 24 2008, 11:44 PM~11968884
> *allready got plans, but we will get out there soon . who do i call to set up a hop when we do come ?
> *



972/513/3752 irving customz. maybe we can set something up.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 25 2008, 10:57 AM~11970039
> *its about to get cold when do u plan on comin down.
> *


suppose to get cold monday nite they sayin.. as long as tomorrow is a nice day.. newayz que onda wey?heard shortys is suppose to be at the show tomorrow. dunno how true that is though


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 25 2008, 09:25 AM~11970132
> *suppose to get cold monday nite they sayin.. as long as tomorrow is a nice day..  newayz que onda wey?heard shortys is suppose to be at the show tomorrow.  dunno how true that is though
> *



very true, he will be here. buts it all good we still doin our thing homie.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 25 2008, 09:58 AM~11970256
> *very true, he will be here. buts it all good we still doin our thing homie.
> *


yes sir we still having fun no mater what Irving Customz for life


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 25 2008, 10:07 AM~11970294
> *yes sir we still having fun no mater what Irving Customz for life
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 25 2008, 10:11 AM~11970313
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


get to work puto this is spider :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 25 2008, 10:15 AM~11970341
> *get to work puto this is spider :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we're you at venom65?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

at the shop


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 25 2008, 10:22 AM~11970377
> *at the shop
> *


laying ass :uh: :uh:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

hurry up we hungrys


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

need food need drink need to go and get out of here cause i am hungry for shure


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 25 2008, 11:58 AM~11970256
> *very true, he will be here. buts it all good we still doin our thing homie.
> *



not to hate on the guy or anything.. but i think most of the people going to the show tomorrow to see the hop are going to see what I.C. has to offer... and iam not sayin that just cuz yall are on here iam sayin it cuz its real talk and cuz i havent seen him at any of the other wego shows .. i feel as though thoses who are committed to the tour, we should all support each other cuz we see each other at all the different cities around the state and its more of a family thing. i mite not know yall on a personnel level but if i ever have any problems at a carshow or wherever, ill feel more comfortable coming to yall for help then someone ive never seen before .. know wha i mean jelly bean  neways iam bein lazy and i need to get my ass outside and start cleanin the car.. see yall tomorrow homies :thumbsup: and good luck with everything at the show.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 25 2008, 11:24 AM~11970770
> *not to hate on the guy or anything.. but i think most of the people going to the show tomorrow to see the hop are going to see what I.C. has to offer... and iam not sayin that just cuz yall are on here iam sayin it cuz its real talk and cuz i havent seen him at any of the other wego shows .. i feel as though thoses who are committed to the tour, we should all support each other cuz we see each other at all the different cities around the state and its more of a family thing.  i mite not know yall on a personnel level but if i ever have any problems at a carshow or wherever, ill feel more comfortable coming to yall for help then someone ive never seen before .. know wha i mean jelly bean   neways iam bein lazy and i need to get my ass outside and start cleanin the car.. see yall tomorrow homies  :thumbsup: and good luck with everything at the show.
> *




i feel u on that homie. but the reality of t is that the show is open to anyone and everyone. and these guys are only comin for the money. but nothing is gauranteed u know what i mean anything can happen in the hop pit. so i think its gonna be fun for all who come to hop. shorty is on top of his game and is the guy to beat in texas. so if he comes up here and wins then oh well no sweat off our back. we will still be at magnificos show come november. we do this for fun not money. of couse it takes money to run the shop but if the shop wasnt there we would still be doing this. so lets all have a good time and see what ttomorrow has in store for everyone.


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 25 2008, 01:06 PM~11970954
> *i feel u on that homie. but the reality of t is that the show is open to anyone and everyone. and these guys are only comin for the money. but nothing is gauranteed u know what i mean anything can happen in the hop pit. so i think its gonna be fun for all who come to hop. shorty is on top of his game and is the guy to beat in texas. so if he comes up here and wins then oh well no sweat off our back. we will still be at magnificos show come november. we do this for fun not money. of couse it takes money to run the shop but if the shop wasnt there we would still be doing this. so lets all have a good time and see what ttomorrow has in store for everyone.
> *


X2


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

FTW


----------

